#lubuntu-devel 2015-04-21
<wxl> Kamilion: could you comment on that bug please?
<wxl> Kamilion: or at least click the little me too button
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic
<wxl> Unit193: could you add me to the access list for the other channels OR set the topic on them to refer to "Lubuntu QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel"?
<Unit193> wxl: You may want to send a mail to whatever lists.  You in theory could get at least +t in -ot, but you'd have to apply on LP for #l.
<Unit193> I already got -ot.
<wxl> Unit193: which whatever lists? :)
<wxl> Unit193: and where on LP?
<Unit193> wxl: Mailing lists, https://launchpad.net/~irc-lubuntu-ops
<wxl> Unit193: yes but WHICH whatever lists?
<Unit193> wxl: -users, -qa, -devel (don't think there is one), or whatever you think is correct to notify people.
<wxl> Unit193: oh yeah, i had planned on it eventually
<Unit193> wxl: Not sure if there's any wiki pages, but several seem outdated anyway.
<wxl> Unit193: do we have to manually add ourselves to channel list?
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList ?
<wxl> ya
<wxl> another ubiquity fix coming today so expect respins
<wxl> joern_: hai :)
<wxl> Kamilion: ianorlin: have you guys had any experience with that LSC issue that popped up on the permissions bug?
<joern_> on my VBox with 15.04/64bit, LSC works
<wxl> joern_: alternate or desktop install? which version of the image and which LSC fwiw?
<joern_> desktop install, image from.... the day before yesterday, I think
<wxl> joern_: specifics should be at the head of /etc/apt/sources.list
<joern_> Lubuntu 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Beta amd64 (20150417.1
<wxl> well there is a newer one
<wxl> i think the lxsession fix was in 20150420
<wxl> ther's a new rebuild coming
<wxl> i would suggest testing with that
<joern_> a really strange issue, I thought it would be impossible to happen again
<Unit193> wxl: Or in /var/log/installer/*
<wxl> Unit193: i was trying to remember the other place; thx
<wxl> joern_: well, as i'm sure you know, nothing's impossible :)
<joern_> okay, the download of alternate/i386 will take quite long, so I won't be able to get into this problem this evening
<wxl> it's ok
<wxl> i'd like some more input from the rest of the testing team first
<joern_> so I will take a look in... ~12 hours
<wxl> if you get subscribed to a LSC bug, you'll know it's for real ;)
<joern_> :D
<joern_> feel free to assign it to me
<wxl> will do
<Unit193> wxl: Also, fwiw: isoinfo -J -x /.disk/info -i vivid-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> da
<wxl> ianorlin: Kamilion: bottom of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1424362 has some confirmation/invalidating to be done
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1424362 in lxsession (Ubuntu Vivid) "permissions issues in LXDE as of Vivid Lubuntu Final Beta" [High,Fix released]
 * wxl pats ubot93
<wxl> so glad you're not DragonEyes
<ianorlin> wxl I may have found a workaround for the lubuntu software center is if you install software center install something then purge software-center reboot and lubuntu software center works fine
<ianorlin> which doesn't really make much sense unless alternate installer isn't setting up the pythone apt backend or something to software center
<ianorlin> even when booting the alternate it is not the permissons issue as I was able to remove blueman on alt install afterwards.
<joern__> two things would be interesting: is a file /var/cache/lsc_packages.db there? (file size zero maybe?) does "lubuntu-software-center-build-db /var/cache/lsc_packages.db /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ /usr/share/LSC/categories.ini" help against the issue?
<ianorlin> bug 1446830 is the report I filed attach those?
<ubot93> bug 1446830 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "lubuntu software center does not show unsitalled packages in the repository when installed on alternate install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446830
<Unit193> IIRC, there was another cache file too that didn't get removed on purge.
<ianorlin> joern__: that command fails saying /usr/share/app-install/desktop is a directory
<joern__> that is... interesting
<joern__> I will do a fresh install tomorrow and look what is wrong
<ianorlinvm> lubuntu-software-center-build-db /var/cache/lsc_packages.db /usr/share/ /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ /usr/share/LSC/categories.ini
<Unit193> !find /usr/share/app-install/desktop vivid
<ubot93> File /usr/share/app-install/desktop found in app-install-data, ferret-vis, software-center
<joern__> ianorlinvm: there is a duplicate /usr/share/ in your command
<joern__> I'll go to bed now
<joern__> good night
<ianorlin> ah oops
<Unit193> By the names, surely some of lp 1446830 1303056 1286298 1081151 1066080 can be merged?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1446830 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "lubuntu software center does not show unsitalled packages in the repository when installed on alternate install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446830
<ianorlin> hmm actually didn't get the enter shutdown bug
<ioda> HowTo crash x-server endless times: load recent daily version. dd it to an usb drive. run apt-get update && apt-get install libreoffice. Start anything of libreoffice. have fun with crashing X-server
<wxl> Unit193: old bugs are old :)
<ioda> you cant release 15.04 before fixing THAT error
<wxl> ioda: did you file a bug report?
<ioda> i am doing that here now. have fun with that bug
<ioda> bye
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> wellt hat was helpful
<wxl> NOT
<ianorlin> ugh trying to do a live session off of a laptop with broadcom wifi and 2 usb ports and then the touchpad doesn't work is not fun but bridge-utils <3
<ianorlin> couldn't use the realtek usb I was planning on
<wxl> ianorlin: nio seems to think that your work around doesn't work
<ianorlin> or he might not have expert mode enabled
<ianorlin> which is needed for htop
<wxl> ah
<wxl> not sakura right?
 * wxl curses himself for not having snapshotted the install before installing software-center
<wxl> i'm thinking a dpkg-reconfigure or a full on apt-get install might fix things up
<wxl> i'm going to have to do a full reinstall
<wxl> unless you have a relatively unbothered install lying about, ianorlin ?
<wxl> hopefully a purge and autoremove will get us back to where we were
<ianorlin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-software-center seems to fix it
<wxl> on an otherwise virgin install, ianorlin?
<ianorlin> yep
<wxl> add to the workaround please :)
<ianorlin> did
<wxl> thx
<Kamilion> oh?
<wxl> ianorlin: got another virgin install? i'm still waiting on m,ine. i have another idea
<Kamilion> i'm installing right now
<Kamilion> hm, let's try LVM this time.
<ianorlin> yes wxl list the idea
<ianorlin> although this vm is from the 10th
<wxl> that might not be ideal
<ianorlin> oops not virgin
<wxl> check to see if it's got the problem first
<wxl> darn
<ianorlin> still has problem
<ianorlin> but shoudl update to current pacakges
<wxl> don't get a new lsc
<ianorlin> there is one?
<wxl> no
<wxl> but if there is :)
<Unit193> import sqlite3
<Unit193> Depends: python-pysqlite2
<wxl> you don't want to affect anything that updates the db
<wxl> so here's my ideas:
<ianorlin> ah
<wxl> 1. lubuntu-software-center-build-db /var/cache/lsc_packages.db /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ /usr/share/LSC/categories.ini
<wxl> 2. interest /usr/share/app-install/desktop
<wxl> the latter is a trigger, the former a post install
<wxl> i'm also going to search through the logs and see if it offers any insight
#lubuntu-devel 2015-04-22
<ianorlin> wxl hmm still no word on respins
<wxl> ianorlin: do you think i should trigger them again?
<ianorlin> hmm not sure will look at packages
<wxl> weird
<wxl> just installed an i386 alternate 20150420.1 in qemu and i got the nasty bug again
<wxl> the bootup one that was supposedly solved in ubiquity
<wxl> i just installed one today and no problem weird
<wxl> only that was virtualbox
<wxl> ianorlin: when you get a chance, want to check it out with qemu/kvm?
<Unit193> wxl: Alternate != Ubiquity.
<wxl> Unit193: i KNOW. same symptoms though. there was some theory about it being systemd related
<Unit193> There was a casper upload.
<wxl> when?
<Unit193> [10:50:45] queuebot:#ubuntu-release: Unapproved: casper (vivid-proposed/main) [1.359 => 1.360] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<wxl> oh jeez i'm tired
<wxl> i'm wrong
<wxl> i think
<wxl> too many bugs this time argh :(
<Unit193> 2 days...
<wxl> i know :(
<wxl> weird i might have to make a new bug
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> or maybe just call it on this one
<wxl> i'm going to bed :)
<ianorlin> wxl yep kvm works and doesn't have restart now problem
<wxl> bug 1434774
<ubot93> bug 1434774 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanel volume applet settings opens empty terminal window" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434774
<wxl> gsilva: i updated the release notes with known bugs
<gsilva> thanks, wxl
<wxl> gsilva: i'm pretty sure that's it
<wxl> gsilva: let me know if you need anything else
<gsilva> I'll take a look tonight and email you if there's anything missing
<wxl> gsilva: sorry for taking so long
<gsilva> Na, don't worry
<gsilva> I know it has been really tough for you guys
<wxl> gsilva: it's really nice to have you around helping. in the past, i've had to go through all the qa/bug hunting stuff and then do all the wikis myself. so THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
<gsilva> I haven't done anything so far except preparing the pages for you guys to put sutff
<gsilva> that isn't much :)
<wxl> gsilva: yes, but if you didn't do it, i probably would have to :)
<gsilva> No worries, I got your back :D
<wxl> oops forgot one
<wxl> an important one, too!
<gsilva> one favour I need to ask someone: Can you confirm if the links are correct in GetLubuntu+1?
<gsilva> If not, just mail me links and I'll swap them tonight, so that I just need to copy stuff over tomorrow morning
<wxl> gsilva: could you give me the full link?
<gsilva> 1 sec
<gsilva> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu+1
<ianorlin>  hmm almost done the live session for amd64
<wxl> ianorlin: are you sure that window decoration bug only affects that particular hardware?
<wxl> gsilva: ReleaseNotes
<ianorlin> doesn't effect my laptop or any other hardware I have
<ianorlin> or a vm in kvm
<wxl> gsilva: KnownIssues
<ianorlin> I don't think it affected virtualbox either
<ianorlin> it also doesn't effect that hardware in the live session
<wxl> ianorlin: did you have the reboot now problem in virtualbox?
<wxl> (you should have)
<wxl> gsilva: PPC should be commented out
<wxl> gsilva: and change the standard pc links to 15.04 from 14.10
<wxl> ianorlin: if i were you, i'd post that up to the list and see if you can get someone else to confirm on their hardware
<wxl> ianorlin: hold on though
<wxl> ianorlin: actually i'd check to see if other images have the same problem
<wxl> ianorlin: if other ones have the same problem, i'd post to ubuntu-quality. if it's only lubuntu, post to lubuntu-qa and then we'll have some digging to do.
<ianorlin> wxl understood
<ianorlin> I can't reproduce it in xubuntu and I don't get the problem on my laptop
<wxl> aw that stinks
<wxl> might be an artwork problem
<ianorlin> wxl as in this means I think that the session when setting up install from the menu might not be right
<wxl> yeah
<ianorlin> grr still having toucpad problems on my mom laptop but don't want to mess with her partitions and only 2 usb ports so if I try to install from usb only have 1 for a mouse or external hard disc
<gsilva> wxl, by PPC you mean PowerPC System?
<ianorlin> so hard ot install to an external and have it not effect stuff
<wxl> ianorlin: is that a hardware or software problem? :)
<wxl> gsilva: yes
<gsilva> I'll insert that between comments, letting future contributors that the system is already there if they need it
<gsilva> But should I keep it as it is for 14.10 and write something like "PPC is not available for Lubuntu 15.04"?
<wxl> gsilva: yes the latter. like in the release notes it says ppc is lts only
<gsilva> done
<gsilva> and ready
<wxl> yay
<wxl> thank you sir :)
<gsilva> wxl, when do you think I should start moving pages? At midnight or should I wait for tomorrow?
<gsilva> (off to dinner, be back in 2 hours or so)
<wxl> gsilva: once release team says we're good to go
<ianorlin> wxl the touchpad works with 14.04 with unity so I think it is a a software problem with that particular hardware
<wxl> ianorlin: oh so you were testing 15.04 lubuntu on there?
<ianorlin> yeah and I am gald acecipher left his mini keyboard with touchpad here when I put that in one usb port the touchpad worked
<wxl> weird
<wxl> might be good to compare what drivers they're both using
<ianorlin> altohugh I wished manual partitioning on ubiquity worked without using the mouse as it seems almost everything else would work
<wxl> huh that's interesting
<wxl> seems like a bug if you ask me
<wxl> making things accessible should not be a feature request :)
<ianorlin> seeing as low vison people or people with poor motor skills can have trouble with a mouse
<wxl> exactly my thought
<ianorlin> not sure a fix can come out for vivid though
<wxl> yeah i think that's got a cold chance in hell
<ianorlin> um ok this is really wierd I was able to get no window decorations with intel graphics If I reboot my computer than go into the installer on my laptop but from all the way off the window decoratoins show up
<wxl> that's super weird
<krytarik> gsilva: These are still linking to the 14.04.1 files, rather than 14.04.2:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu+1#PowerPC_systems
<wxl> well it's official: LSC has had that same problem with not being able to find packages as far back as Precise!!!!
<ianorlin> wxl do you think it is worth my time seeing if the touchpad can work if I boot off the external hard drive with my mom laptop to see if it would affect an installed system?
<wxl> ianorlin: yeah i definitely think os
<ianorlin> um wth it works in the installed version ok this gets even weirder
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> ianorlin: sounds like a ubiquity only problem.
<wxl> !search software-center
<ubot93> None found
<Unit193> !find software-center
<ubot93> Found: software-center, software-center-aptdaemon-plugins, lubuntu-software-center, ubuntu-kylin-software-center
<wxl> does xubuntu use synaptic or do they have their own store thing?
<ianorlin> the use the ubuntu software center
<Unit193> wxl: No.  software-center.
<wxl> thx Unit193 :)
<ianorlin> wxl any release note help needed?
<wxl> ianorlin: no, but if you want to check over what i did, go for it
<ianorlin> wxl if I test an alternate in a vm should I try vbox as desktops aren't working there but if an alternate works in vbox might be better for some poeple
<gsilva> back
<gsilva> krytarik, going to fix it
<krytarik> Thanks.
<gsilva> can you give me the right links?
<gsilva> or replacing 14.04.1 for 14.04.2 will work in the links?
<gsilva> Because nobody changed that in the official getlubuntu page/section
<krytarik> gsilva: Yep, that.
<gsilva> officially done
<gsilva> release page is ready
<Unit193> gsilva: Can you point development related links to here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs#Live_Chat
<gsilva> what do you mena, Unit193 ?
<Unit193> gsilva: As in, open that link, look down towards the bottom, it tells you to join development in #lubuntu.
<Unit193> Sorry for not being clear.
<gsilva> ah, okay
<Unit193> krytarik: Shush.
<Unit193> :P
<gsilva> Sorry missed that yesterday when wxl asked to do something on Wiki
<gsilva> Our wiki sucks in terms of organization
<gsilva> I'm revising all main pages but will do that asap, Unit193
<wxl> you know what you could do, gsilva ? just make a subpage that has the links and include it on all the relevant pages
<wxl> like we do with the subteams
<Unit193> gsilva: There's a "get support" link already, just add a development one?
<gsilva> wxl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO like that?
<gsilva> Who fills in the announcement page?
<gsilva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/15.04
<gsilva> That's very similar to the release notes
<wxl> doesn't look like much to change gsilva
<wxl> just change the versions and make sure the links are right
<gsilva> nevermind, was being dumb, lol
<wxl> gsilva: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams how all the sections are included
<wxl> or you could include all of the relevant contacts in those and just include them on the appropriate pages
<gsilva> I asked someone to help me do the first page, right?
<wxl> ianorlin: i checked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1445818 in precise and i'm pulling down utopic right now. want to see how trusty is?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1445818 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "run dialog called from one desktop opens on the desktop with preferences dialog, regardless of which desktop is current" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> gsilva: you did?
<gsilva> the master page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu+1
<gsilva> Wiki going cabum
<wxl> it is that time :)
<gsilva> Seems so
<wxl> ianorlin: also if you added any new bugs in testing, could you put them on the release notes?
<wxl> (maybe the touchpad one?)
<wxl> might want to shake it first and see if it's truly a lubuntu issue
<ianorlin> wxl ah true and a link would be helpful
<wxl> y9iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikes
<wxl> two red bugs on ubuntu proper
<wxl> that's not a good sign
<wxl> i smell a rebuild in the future :/
<gsilva> Unit193, done
<Unit193> Heh, danke.
<gsilva> wxl, the announcement that Lubuntu 15.04 is a go is going to be made via which mailing list?
<gsilva> I want to make sure I've joined that mailing list before
<gsilva> I'm only at admins, wiki-docs-team, brainstorm and that's it
<ianorlin> wxl I feel quite exhausted now
<wxl> gsilva: are you taking over comms or who is that?
<wxl> ianorlin: i know the feeling XD
<wxl> run problem doesn't affect utopic
<wxl> ianorlin: i see you already did trusty so nm
<wxl> we went straight from 0.6.2 to 0.7.1 in vivid on lxpanel
<wxl> sorry 0.7.2
<wxl> Unit193: re: bug 1445818 do you have any idea how i could downgrade to lxpanel 0.7.2-1ubuntu1? i can get the debs from lp, but lxpanel-data is not included, so it's hard to install.
<ubot93> bug 1445818 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "run dialog called from one desktop opens on the desktop with preferences dialog, regardless of which desktop is current" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445818
<Unit193> wxl: wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/0.7.2-1ubuntu1/+build/6768951/+files/lxpanel-data_0.7.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/0.7.2-1ubuntu1/+build/6768951/+files/lxpanel-dbg_0.7.2-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/0.7.2-1ubuntu1/+build/6768951/+files/lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin_0.7.2-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/0.7.2-1ubuntu1/+build/6768951/+files/lxpanel_0.7.2-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<wxl> Unit193: oh so the data file is there even though i didn't see it?
<Unit193> wxl: Don't know why you wouldn't.  Also, why ubuntu1?  Not much is different.
<Unit193>   * debian/lxpanel.install
<Unit193>    - Don't install /usr/share/locale and /usr/share/lxpanel, already installed
<Unit193>      in lxpanel-data (LP: #1417244).
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1417244 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "package lxpanel-data (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/lxpanel/xkeyboardconfig/models.cfg', which is also in package lxpanel 0.7.2-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417244
<Unit193>   * debian/control:
<Unit193>    - Update Replaces and Breaks.
<wxl> i hear you
<wxl> just trying to narrow down the possibiliities
<ianorlin> wait didn't that not install itself
<wxl> oic
<wxl> it didn't get build for i386
<wxl> THAT"S WEIRD
<Unit193> No.
<wxl> annoyed by which letters to use with tar? fax, man. that's all you need.
<Unit193> tar Jcf or jcf, maybe with v will do it.
<wxl> or there's the unar package
<Unit193> cpio is when it gets more fun.
<wxl> !info cpio
<ubot93> cpio (source: cpio): GNU cpio -- a program to manage archives of files. In component main, is required. Version 2.11+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1 (utopic), package size 76 kB, installed size 328 kB
<wxl> oooh
<wxl> fancy
<Unit193> No. :P
#lubuntu-devel 2015-04-23
<gsilva> sorry, only saw now your message, wxl. What do you mean by taking comms? No, I don't
<wxl> gsilva: whomever was in charge of comms/marketing usually put the official press release together which would be copied to the mailing lists
<Unit193> "Release announcement"
<wxl> well yeah depending on who was in charge we'd call it that :)
<wxl> gsilva: make sure to talk to rafaellaguna about translations
<ianorlin> gsilva: why does 15.04 link to power pc on altenrate installer page when they are LTS only
<wxl> ianorlin: Kamilion: want to confrim bug 1446247? i see no way to get the battery indicator, either
<ubot93> bug 1446247 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 15.04 - No power indicator in applet indicator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446247
<Kamilion> hm
<Kamilion> just a tick, will fire up my bay trail
<wxl> nm it works on battery monitor it seems :/
<wxl> you just have to add it
<wxl> looks crappy though
<Unit193> Install -plugins, add the lxpanel plugin.  In the next release (series), xfpm will have the tray icon back, and removed the lxpanel plugin due to going gtk3.
<wxl> install lxpanel-plugins?
<wxl> there's lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin but i don't think that's what you mean Unit193
<Unit193> !info xfce4-power-manager-plugins
<ubot93> xfce4-power-manager-plugins (source: xfce4-power-manager): power manager plugins for Xfce panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 33 kB, installed size 202 kB
<Unit193> !info xfce4-power-manager-plugins vivid
<ubot93> xfce4-power-manager-plugins (source: xfce4-power-manager): power manager plugins for Xfce panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 26 kB, installed size 129 kB
<wxl> already installed
<Unit193> Oh hey, this package is missing it now.
<wxl> where do i add the plugin?
<wxl> what specifically are we looking for?
<Unit193> wxl: Nono, the -plugins package lost it in a recent upload.
<wxl> Unit193: it == ?
<wxl> the lxpanel plugin?
<Kamilion> sounds like it.
<Unit193> Yeah, dpkg -L it.
<Kamilion> 33KB -> 26KB
<Unit193> it wasn't supposed to.
<wxl> hm and my 14.04 doesn't have it installed
<wxl> weird
<Kamilion> !info xfce4-power-manager-plugins trusty
<Unit193> Added in vivid, wxl.
<wxl> oh
<ubot93> xfce4-power-manager-plugins (source: xfce4-power-manager): power manager plugins for Xfce panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-3ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<Kamilion> utopic, you mean?
<wxl> added in vivid, but broken right out of the gate :)
<Kamilion> or is that something else?
<wxl> i'd like to say i've gotten used to Unit193's mysterious prose, Kamilion, but it's ok. #1 he's in ohio and #2 it's pretty freaking late over there, so i forgive him.
<Unit193> -rw-r--r-- root/root     62864 2015-01-21 07:21 ./usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/lxpanel/plugins/lxde_power_manager.so
<Unit193> wxl: Jackson Doak broke it last upload.
<Unit193> Thu, 23 Apr 2015 02:12:56 -0400
<wxl> damn you Noskcaj
<wxl> :)
<wxl> i mean darn you.
<wxl> Unit193: got a link that that recent upload at hand?
<Kamilion> k, so I'm guessing I don't actually need to confirm that now, lol
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/1.4.3-0ubuntu1 bad, and the good one is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/1.4.2-0ubuntu5/
<Unit193> wxl: Well, he may not have broken it, but it's not working and he was the one that uploaded. :P
<wxl> it's in utopic
<wxl> well the package is requested in the seed
<wxl> but not trusty
<wxl> well admittedly he pulled from an upstream release
<wxl> now to dig that up
<Unit193> +1.4.3
<Unit193> +=====
<Unit193> +New stable release of xfce4-power-manager.
<Unit193> +
<Unit193> +* Miscellaneous bug fixes:
<Unit193> + - Handle autotools m4 stuff properly
<Unit193> + - Plug a memory leak (Bug #11538)
<ubot93> bug 11538 in Ubuntu "hoary, python2.4 rebuilds of following packages needed" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11538
<Unit193> + - Add support for ConsoleKit2
<Unit193> Soo.
<Kamilion> nothing that sounds like it was intended to be removed.
<Kamilion> unless it was the CK2 changes that broke it
<wxl> fellow bug hunters i direct your attention to http://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-battery-plugin/
<wxl> or is that the wrong thing?
<wxl> it is
<wxl> http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/tag/?id=xfce4-power-manager-1.4.3
<Unit193> checking for optional package lxpanel >= 0.7.0... not found
<Unit193> checking for optional package lxpanel >= 0.5.6... not found
<Unit193> wxl: dpkg -L lxpanel, got dev files?
<Kamilion> http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/commit/?id=2c36ae152063984628700fd22bed2f6149a0fd58
<Kamilion> heh
<Unit193> If not, lxpanel is at fault.
<wxl> don't seem to Unit193
<Kamilion> http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/commit/?id=9e7b4a7bee929b1dd6be3375c1d4b104bf4d660e
<Unit193> Nice.  Job.  I already fixed that once. :/
<Kamilion> could be this commit that changes the minimum versions.
<wxl> i doubt it
<Kamilion> i don't see much else in the commit log
<Unit193> Kamilion: I said in the move to GTK3 (Xfce 4.14 roadmap) lxpanel plugin is removed and tray icon is added.
<Kamilion> lots of translations updates
<Kamilion> ah
<Unit193> But that's unrelated, and Wombat.
<Unit193> Vivid should have it, except there's no lxpanel development files.
<wxl> so dev files in lxpanel? got an example of what needs fixed Unit193, or you on it?
<Unit193> wxl: Isn't it too late? :P
<wxl> Unit193: not for updates
<Kamilion> it's never too late until it's too late.
<Kamilion> so just nike.
<Kamilion> https://soundcloud.com/mcaser/remember
<Unit193> wxl: I'd suspect https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/0.6.2-0ubuntu2 needs to happen again, but I haven't confirmed.
<wxl> Unit193: you mean usr/include and usr/lib/*/pkgconfig?
<Kamilion> is the override_dh_install still there?
<wxl> Unit193: /usr/include/lxpanel does include some headers and such and /usr/lib/*/pkgconfig/lxpanel.pc exists
<wxl> so i don't think that's it
<Unit193> wxl: Oh?   Good.  Right, so what's the deps in the pc file?
<wxl> as that seems to be what was included in utopic
<wxl> Unit193: glib-2.0 libfm
<wxl> and i certainly see no reason why lxpanel shouldn't be supported according to the required packages: http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/tree/README?id=xfce4-power-manager-1.4.3
<wxl> which is still consistent with trunk for that particular requirement
<Unit193> wxl: Have pbuilder?
<wxl> Unit193: yep but not on the vivid vm. i can grab it.
<Unit193> VM will work.  So try building xfpm, then install libfm-dev, then rebuild.  I suspect that'll fix it.
<Unit193> wxl: The deps in the .pc file used to include libmenucache, but lxpanel didn't dep on -dev so we had to add that in build-deps of xfpm.  Now it looks like lxpanel switched that out for libfm-dev, and again never added the dep.
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> where does the plugin actually get built?
<wxl> i don't see it in configure unless i'm missing something
<Unit193> wxl: Actually, just run configure and see if it finds lxpanel.
<wxl> Unit193: yeah but i don't see it in the configure itself. i see no check
<Unit193> wxl: I pasted a couple above, you'll see 'checking for lxpanel...'
<wxl> i saw that much
<Unit193> Ah, so you mean actually in the script, look in configure.ac, easier to read.  In checking, it'll look at lxpanel.pc for the deps, and if not met lxpanel isn't found.
<wxl> ic
<Unit193> (I had to hunt this crap down the first time.  I'll be glad when lxpanel's plugin in xfpm is gone.)
<wxl> heheh
<Unit193> ...Wait, how did I get sucked into doing this now? 0_o
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> ok got pbuilder
<Kamilion> because you're the one with the knowledge
 * wxl hunts down the .dsc
 * Kamilion is learnerating too
<Unit193> My brain stopped working a while ago, it's heavy because I didn't sleep.
<Unit193> wxl: Hint, pdebuild is nice.
<wxl> meanwhile, pbuilder --create drones on…
<wxl> ummm
<Unit193> Yarp?
<wxl> nuttin. got the xfpm deb
<wxl> waiting on builder create :/
<wxl> Unit193: so just apt-get source and pdebuild then, right?
<Unit193> wxl: Swap the menucache dep for libfm-dev
<Unit193> pdebuild creates the dsc, so you don't need to first.
<wxl> kk
<ianorlin> also there are refrences and links to powerpc on the alternate page
<Unit193> Ewww, nononono.
<ianorlin> also xombrero is actually in the 15.04 repos so should the need for ppa be mentioned on the bottom of alternate
<Unit193> You said two bad words!
<Unit193> The, err, PPA is better IMO.  Feels funny saying that though.
<ianorlin> I don't have much expierence
<wxl> Unit193: do yo uwant me to rebuild -plugins or xfpm itself?
<ianorlin> last time I tried it was quite crashy
<Unit193> ianorlin: Right, so vivid has it, good.  The PPA one is newer, contains a dbg package, and is built against gtk2 so flash works.  webkit is better in vivid, so xombrero crashes less.
<Unit193> wxl: Same thing, xfpm is the source, so -plugins is then built from that source.
<wxl> Unit193: oh. gots it. so i need to add libfm-dev to lxpanel.pc?
<Unit193> checking for lxpanel >= 0.5.6... 0.7.2
<Unit193> wxl: Umm. No.
 * wxl cries
 * wxl told you he didn't understand packaging
<Unit193> wxl: So everything is now in https://sigma.unit193.net/source/ to get the plugin to build.  The correct fix is to fix it in lxpanel, and then rebuild xfpm but hey, whatever.
<Unit193> dget that dsc.
<wxl> Unit193: i know you'll hate me for this but i want to fix it :)
<Unit193> wxl: Right, so  vim xfce4-power-manager-1.4.3/debian/control  and change the build-dep from libmenucache-dev (or whatever) to libfm-dev.  Problem is, ftbfs.
<Unit193> Loguploaded.
<wxl> ah k
<Unit193> .libs/lxde_power_manager_la-lxde-power-manager-plugin.o: In function `power_manager_plugin_new':
<Unit193> /tmp/buildd/xfce4-power-manager-1.4.3/panel-plugins/power-manager-plugin/lxde-0.7/lxde-power-manager-plugin.c:82: undefined reference to `lxpanel_plugin_qdata'
<Unit193> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<wxl> Unit193: anytime. thanks for the help. :)
<Unit193> That was in -ot. :P
<Unit193> And sure, but that leaves you in the same ship.
<wxl> all good
<wxl> you got me far enough along
<wxl> and this can wait regardless
<Unit193> ianorlin: So rather my opinion, but of course repo > ppa.  Am I making any sense? :P
<ianorlin> yes
<Unit193> \o/
<ianorlin> wxk get it to build yet?
<ianorlin> wxl ^^
<ianorlin> ah marked ready so may be SRUing this one
<Unit193> FTBFS.
<ianorlin> ah yeah don't think this can get resolved on release really
<Kamilion> so there's another ppa for post-release updates?
<gsilva> hi everyone o/
<gsilva> no news about the release, wxl, ianorlin, Unit193 ?
<wxl> gsilva: we seem to be waiting on kylin but the official announcement will be made on #ubuntu-release
<gsilva> oki
<gsilva> can you guys let me know?
<gsilva> when the official announcement is made*
<melodie> hi
<gsilva> hi, melodie. Forgot to reply to your email. sorry, I overslept today and the day isn't going very well
<melodie> has someone noticed any issue with lxappearance?
<gsilva> We can meet later tonight, around 22 or so
<melodie> gsilva no worry
<melodie> yes, this could be ok
<gsilva> cool ;)
<melodie> I am here to ask about lxappearance
<melodie> well I myself went to sleep very late as you could see per the mail I sent back to you, but strangely I didn't get up that late, and I am feeling tired
<melodie> but I still want to do lots of little things that take time, in my computers
<melodie> I met an issue in Bento 64bits which I upgraded to Vivid in my tower. Lxappearance would not start, and when started with debug there was something about the obconf plugin of lxappearance. Once removed the problem is solved, lxappearance starts
<melodie> I would like to know if the same can be seen in Lubuntu Vivid, or if it is only me?
<melodie> if in Lubuntu as well I'll go do the bug report
<melodie> never mind if no one can check, I'll grab it and launch it in vbox
<wxl> will do gsilva
<wxl> melodie: just you
<melodie> hi wxl
<melodie> what are you saying?
<wxl> hai
<wxl> no problems with lxappearance here
<melodie> it seems to me that lxappearance does not work the way it used to, in the actual version
<wxl> lxappearance starts fine here
<melodie> example, I just changed the gtk theme in it, I am using graybird from the shimmer-theme, but it is not changed in the settings.ini in the gtk-3 folder
<melodie> do you have lxappearance-obconf installed in your system?
<melodie> wxl can you check that?
<wxl> melodie: oh, no. we just use lxappearance
<melodie> well if you add lxappearance-obconf, then does it start or doesn't it?
<melodie> this is the bug I try to pin point, for a start
<wxl> well hold on i see  alot of references to obconf
<melodie> the gtk 3 settings ini will come after
<wxl> lxappearance-obconf that is
<melodie> yes
<melodie> it is supposed to add the obconf tab in the lxappearance gui
<wxl> the tab is called obconf?
<melodie> well it is meant for this purpose, and obviously hasn't been updated, so maybe this is the problem?
<melodie> I try to check in my Trusty install (here) just a sec
<wxl> oh interesting
<wxl> it is a separate package and is installed
<melodie> aha
<wxl> i see
<melodie> yes, I have it in bento trusty too
<wxl> it adds things like window border, etc.
<wxl> where's this settings.ini?
<melodie> yes, exactly!
<melodie> in .config/gtk-3.0
<wxl> none there
<melodie> and in /etc/gtk-3.0
<wxl> i only have bookmarks
<melodie> omg Lubuntu uses a custom profile
<wxl> there is one in etc
<melodie> what about /etc/gtk-3.0 ?
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I wonder if lxappearance has been patched for lubuntu - unlikely right?
<wxl> which is not consistent with the setup of lxappearance
<wxl> you mean changed from upstream?
<melodie> yes?
<melodie> probably not?
<wxl> !info lxappearance vivid
<ubot93> lxappearance (source: lxappearance): LXDE GTK+ theme switcher. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.1-1 (vivid), package size 76 kB, installed size 852 kB
<wxl> possibly
<wxl> strange versioning
<wxl> usually there's a 1ubuntu1 or something which would lead one to know the status of patches
<wxl> it's possible that -1 indicates that one patch exists
<melodie> normally not
<melodie> it usually means it's the first package done with this branch
<wxl> melodie: of course that patch could be as little as changing some debian control file crap
<wxl> so if i were you i'd compare whatever version you have with the revision info https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/lxappearance/vivid
<melodie> I think I can ask help from the dev of lxappearance when he will be on his chan, as if there is no bug in lubuntu, it might be something which can be found with strace or with gdb, just I'm not qualified to debug the right way
 * wxl notes that it's behaving right trusty, too
<wxl> in trusty
<melodie> in Trusty I don't have any issue at all
<melodie> I have to check the settings in /etc
<melodie> ok, so I'll see with Lstranger a bit later, thank you.
<wxl> np
<melodie> wxl I might have found the cause of my issue
<melodie> I have to check something to be sure
<melodie> what is the right command line to output the content of "strace" to a file instead of stdin ?
<melodie> never mind I found
<wxl> gsilva: looks like we're good to go
<gsilva> okay, need to finish one thing before and I'll start the job
<gsilva> thanks
<wxl> gsilva: you get the press release taken care of?
<gsilva> phillw said to ask Kris that
<wxl> k
<gsilva> Assuming you're referring to the social media thing
<gsilva> Or you're talking about this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/15.04
<wxl> well when silverlion was around we had a consistent message— the press release— which would be used everywhere, including the mailing list
<wxl> gsilva: like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Press%20Releases?highlight=%28lubuntu%29%7C%28press%29%7C%28release%29
<gsilva> No, I haven't done that
<gsilva> Don't we have a comms guy?
<gsilva> I thought this wasn't from my team
<wxl> yeah i guess we do :)
<wxl> he's not on irc
<wxl> sent an email
<gsilva> Should I wait for him?
<wxl> no
<wxl> make the wiki ready
<gsilva> here we go then
<gsilva> Done, wxl
<gsilva> red alert: Kris says he doesn't has access to Facebook and G+ groups
<gsilva> wxl, do you know who has access to the administration of Facebook and such?
<gsilva> My share is done, btw
<wxl> gsilva: kris should be in charge, but phillw and i can both help
<gsilva> He says he doesn't has access to those two groups
<wxl> gsilva: as it relates to facebook, i'm pretty sure he's smoking something
<gsilva> lool
<gsilva> Don't know, but he has emphasized that
<gsilva> Unless he's not aware about what to do
<wxl> gsilva: did he go to https://www.facebook.com/groups/lubuntu.official/?
<gsilva> wxl, we need a comms leader...
<wxl> gsilva: kris is supposed to be!
<gsilva> Anyway, he is taking care of that, although he pointed out that the website hasn't published anything
<gsilva> I know, but I meant a dedicated one
<wxl> yeah well start recruiting
<gsilva> Wasn't silverlion in charge of that?
<wxl> yeah but he l;eft
<wxl> i thought kris was THE GUY now
<wxl> maybe this might be good for a discssion on lubuntu-admins
<wxl> make sure he's included
<gsilva> And he's mad at me
<wxl> he's also a mod here https://plus.google.com/communities/102737741860934586009
<gsilva> Alright
<gsilva> Told him and I'm not insisting anymore. Focusing on my thesis for no
<gsilva> now*
<wxl> is he on irc??/
<gsilva> No
<gsilva> Ah, he announced on Facebook and G+, although he can't announce on the official Lubuntu Page
<wxl> haven't seen anything on the lists yet
<wxl> official lubuntu page = lubuntu.net?
<wxl> man i feel like i should be talking to him directly
<gsilva> He posed on the official lubuntu page (on Facebook) and hence an admin can simply share or copy-paste the thing
<gsilva> no, official page on Facebook
<gsilva> lubuntu.net is not done yet
<wxl> there's a lubuntu official GROUP on facebook
<wxl> but not a page
<wxl> well i guess there's this https://www.facebook.com/Lubuntu.Official.Page?fref=ts
<wxl> i have no access to it
<wxl> krismaguire: i have no access to that lubuntu PAGE
<wxl> you are admins of the google+ community and facebook GROUP but i don't know about that page
<wxl> did you also get twitter, reddit?
<wxl> the mailing list?
<krismaguire> done twitter, don't have access to the reddit
<krismaguire> which mailing list does it go to?
<wxl> hold on and i'
<wxl> ll fix that
<wxl> i'd send it to lubuntu-admins, lubuntu-qa and lubuntu-users
<wxl> the former two are on launchpad
<wxl> if you're not a member of qa, don't sweat it, i'll approve
<wxl> gsilva: we should add to the pre/post todo to make sure we have access to everything :)
<wxl> krismaguire: what's your twitter handle?
<wxl> argh
<wxl> s/twitter/reddit/
<krismaguire> LubuntuOfficial
<wxl> krismaguire: reddit
<krismaguire> I don't have a reddit
<wxl> would you like to get one then? :)
<wxl> so question, krismaguire: are you now the official comms guy or are you temporary or what? i'm so confused :)
<krismaguire> I'm temporary!
<wxl> ah k
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> so silverlion's coming back at some point?
<krismaguire> Hopefully
<krismaguire> Why the sigh matey?
<wxl> oh well, we'll figure it out
<wxl> i just wish we had someone who could just stay ;)
<melodie> bbl
<krismaguire> Reddit handle: krismaguire
<krismaguire> This is my first ever release, it's mental!
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> you've been invitedcx to moderate the subreddit krismaguire
<ianorlin> is pre release insomnia a thing cause I had trouble getting up
<wxl> hahahahha
<wxl> i wanted to lay in bed all day
<wxl> but that's because my dog is so darn cuddly and cute :)
<wxl> …and i was cold
<wxl> although i did stay up way too late working on bugs
<ianorlin> I mean I was up until 2 am which is quite late for me
<wxl> yeah that's later than i go
<wxl> i'm usually out by 10-11
<ianorlin> me too
<krismaguire> Well, it could have went worse
<wxl> heheh
<krismaguire> plus I now have a reddit account :D
<wxl> krismaguire: about that, nice knowing you
<wxl> seriously reddit is even worse than facebook when it comes to time suck
<wxl> the time waster subreddits are just chock full of wonderful memes
<wxl> and the comments are often better
<wxl> and the serious subreddits have LOTS of great content
<krismaguire> Yeah I read a lot of reddit for my vaping stuff :)
<Unit193> http://lubuntu.net - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso  notice a problem there?
<wxl> yeah well none of us have access to lubuntu.net Unit193
<Unit193> Mhmm, still.
<melodie> hi
<melodie> wxl the issue I had met came from the openbox testing version from a ppa (lubuntu-devel) which I was testing
<melodie> I sent a mail to the developer looking after this package, as he is also the maintainer of Openbox for the Debian repositories
<wxl> okie dokie melodie
<melodie> in the same shot I found one more bug in the package which lead me to be locked out during a moment
<melodie> so it was not that fast to find
<wxl> a nice reminder to always check version numbers first :)
<melodie> wxl not at all
<melodie> I have installed that ppa on purpose because it contains a long wished new feature
<melodie> this is about testing
<wxl> right, but if we would have checked numbers between us we would have figured out where the problem lied
<melodie> the glitch I found is the reverse depends, it misses to automatically uninstaller libobrender and another package
<melodie> you could not know I was using an openbox testing version
<melodie> no harm done
<wxl> we would not have matching versions
<wxl> at which point you could apt-cache policy and see where yours came from
<melodie> never mind as long as I could finally find what it was about
<melodie> I also had to fix one of my virtualboxes, as it is always messy
<melodie> since it's not free software! :-(
<wxl> that's what kvm is for
<melodie> not all my machines are kvm capable
<melodie> I think only one perhaps, and since I got it I haven't learned how to use it
<Unit193> KVM is the best way to test UEFI.
<wxl> yeah i just discovered that
<melodie> Unit193 none of my machines has uefi
<melodie> hi btw :)
<Unit193> ...Hence why it's the best way to test it, exactly my point...
<Unit193> Hello.
<melodie> kvm capability, is in the cpuinfo flags, right?
<melodie> intel i5 in this one
<melodie> kvm or not kvm ? :)
<ianorlin> heck my 5 year old laptop can't run kvm on it
<Unit193> `kvm-ok`
<silverlion> o/ wxl
<wxl> silverlion: sorry i dsiappeared
<silverlion> all that matters is that you rejoined
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> so any idea about lubuntu.net
<silverlion> and regarding your question about lubuntu.net -> phillw has access
<wxl> ?
<wxl> ah ok
<melodie> good night
 * phillw don't ban me, wxl asked me here
<wxl> hai phillw :)
 * silverlion would not dare that ;)
<wxl> phillw: do you have access to lubuntu.net or know who does?
<Unit193> Mario Behling, wxl.
<wxl> Unit193: and no one else?
<phillw> wxl: i think Julien has, but is under mario - this has been a bone of contention in the past
<wxl> sigghhhhhh
<wxl> how do i contact mario?
<phillw> +1
<phillw> via Julien
<wxl> alright well i sent him a facebook message so he'll be in touch soon
<phillw> do not hold your breath
<wxl> hahah ok
<silverlion> wxl: fyi: Julien is on Facebook atm
<phillw> silverlion: i said hello but he is on cell phone
<silverlion> copy that
<wxl> gsilva: not so far :)
<gsilva> cool then
<phillw> gsilva: did release day go okay with you?
<wxl> phillw: he did awesome!
<phillw> wxl: good. I saw the notification from Kris on fail book, so I guessed we had got that far :)
<gsilva> Hi phillw
<gsilva> Jesus, man, you just got off the plane :D
<gsilva> Yes, it went smoothly
<phillw> gsilva: aren't you glad we set up the steps :D
<gsilva> indeed, that was the best thing ever
<gsilva> and I actually mentioned it in my blog
<phillw> now put in for membership, people like wxl will write horrible stuff on your testimonial are :P But, to pull off a release with all the pre-work you did? Should be a no brainer for the comittee
<wxl> well i can't give gsilva a testimonitla phillw
<wxl> it's a conflict of itnerest
<wxl> i *CAN* act on the committee and give a +1
<wxl> which i'll inevitably Ddo :)
<phillw> you can and it is not, just you cannot give a +1
<wxl> i'm a membership board member silly!
<phillw> your testimonial is worth far more than one +1 :D
<phillw> wxl: indeed, so you must go +0.... does not and will never stop a testimonial.
<gsilva> Why you can't, wxl ?
<phillw> gsilva: neoptism
<phillw> he can either write honest testimonial or can lye and vote for you as idependent... I would rather him write testimonial and not vote.
<wxl> actually i think i may already have
<wxl> let's see the wiki
<phillw> walter, if the lad has done the release TODO stuff, he has earned his badge.... I'll go nag Julien to back that up.
<phillw> he did all the pre-prep a couple of months ago and was aware to nag release managers to keep two of the pages updated.
<gsilva> Guys, if you think this is not the best time, then I can wait
<gsilva> Besides, the manual is also starting and there might be something out of it
<wxl> gsilva: i shall determine the best course of action. i agree with phillw that there's no reason why you shouldn't get approved. start the process and get your name on the list.
<phillw> gsilva: indeed, and i will help. We await he from above to decide if we go for Qt in 15.10
<phillw> tech board rules mean if we want a 16.04 Qt edition, we must have a 15.10 Qt edition
<gsilva> Yet, if this is not the best time, then I can wait, no worries :) I'm not here for the membership only :P
<phillw> gsilva: you go for it... you are worthy of it.
<wxl> don't wait
<wxl> just do it
<wxl> it doesn't take much but the waiting sure takes a while
<wxl> my meeting is the 2200 one fwiw
<phillw> i did mine back to front... got ubuntu membership before ubuntu beginners team one :P
<phillw> but, y'all know me... never one for the rules :D
<gsilva> Okay, I will apply soon then
<gsilva> And hope for the best :)
<wxl> i don't think there's a reason to hope
<wxl> it's pretty much for sure
<wxl> regarding time, i would apply now
<wxl> at least get your name on the list
<phillw> gsilva: it's pretty much a given, with the fact of the work you can show you have done.
<wxl> sign up here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<wxl> next 2200 meeting is may 22
<wxl> Kamilion: if you want a challenge, figure this one out https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1446723
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1446723 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Error message on login" [Low,New]
<phillw> just keep your wiki up to date and they will kiss your pretty little ass and go 'welcome' (Not too sure if I'm allowed to say that, but you get the general idea)
<phillw> wxl: not seen and did new install of 15.04 in malta onto a laptop
<gsilva> Okay, I'll go through the process of application
<phillw> I know my little vote does not count for a lot in the great scheme of things, but you will get a good write up off me.
<phillw> go ask julian and ianorlin to also write testimonials for you and you have it nailed for next meeting. It has and remains a great pleasure to work with you on an area that is often pretty much the poor house of a flavour. You have brought life back into it, and for that I thank you.
<gsilva> Thank you phillw :)
<gsilva> I applied for membership. Feel free to write something over there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/gsilva (valid to you, ianorlin, Unit193)
<gsilva> and perhaps some other guys I'm missing
<Kamilion> hm
<Kamilion> wxl: Out of scope; he says he's not running lubuntu.
 * phillw bends Kamilion over pulls his trousers down and spanks him until he writes something nice...... 
<Kamilion> seems to be a polkit issue though
<gsilva> haha
<Kamilion> so if we resolve the underlying problem with polkit, I'm betting it'll probably work again
<Kamilion> phillw: Sorry, no amount of spankings can get me to write with my hands. not even the UPS guy is that lucky.
<phillw> interaction with polkit is being a real bitch :/
<Kamilion> mind if I run it through the inkjet? ^_^
<Kamilion> of course it is; setting policy is never easy
<Kamilion> everyone wants their sandwich made a different way
 * Kamilion glares at the no-crusts people using VIM
<phillw> Kamilion: i'll have ham and cheese.... what a good idea!
<Kamilion> salted turkey with mayo on white.
<Kamilion> so thanksgivingly delicious.
<Kamilion> wxl: I serously don't think we can help this guy, when he says things like "Maybe this comes because I'm restricting the system and session bus of D-Bus. "
<phillw> most likely going to be mature cheddar cheese and crunchy pea nut butter here :)
<Kamilion> is LXDM even still supported?
<ianorlin> we don't ship it but it is in repos
<ianorlin> I don't think there has been much upstream development on it
<Kamilion> so the answer would be 'mostly no' then
<phillw> 'much' ... aka zilch
<Kamilion> phillw: there's been a couple of upstream merges
<Kamilion> notably, messing with the battery icon in the system tray.
<phillw> it's not a won't fix, it is a never going to happen fix
<Kamilion> unit and wxl were beating on that
<Kamilion> nah, if sworddragon submits a patch that fixes it, it has a high chance of getting accepted for 15.10, or a SRU later in 15.04's life.
<phillw> Kamilion: oh, pedantics,
<Kamilion> [16:01:46] NickServ [NickServ@services.]: sworddragon is not registered.
<Kamilion> Dangit.
<phillw> 15.04 only lives for 9 months.... not going to have that many SRU's !
<Kamilion> and no contact info on his LP
<Kamilion> phillw: it BETTER
<Kamilion> we have a 15.10 release to get 'right'
<Kamilion> and then a short jump to LTS 16.04
<Kamilion> there's also a number of respins that periodically update their ISOs when packages change
<phillw> Kamilion: we have 15.10 to decide if Qt or not Qt .... that is the only Qt
<Kamilion> For example, the xen XSA security issues, there was a SRU for, and I had to rebuild my ISOs
<Kamilion> phillw: BS; if they can't coexist, someone's a poor programmer who needs to be taught better ;)
<ianorlin> um lxde session and lxqt can coexsit but there julien got into some wierd config file problem
<Kamilion> (offense not intended)
<Kamilion> is Julien doing most of the dev on lxqt himself?
<Kamilion> or is that occuring upstream from us?
<ianorlin> upstream
<Kamilion> in jessie?
<ianorlin> no in upstream lxqt
<ianorlin> jessie won't have lxqt
<ianorlin> and stuff getting frozen for jessie meant hard to add new packages in and stuff but I am not too sure of these conversations
<phillw> Kamilion: 16.04 comes out and I have to respin the blooming non-pae kernel again ...... what 'fun' that is as one of the teams wants the 'live cd' version of what ever kernel it is .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/non-pae
<Kamilion> and is lxqt part of the lxde project, or is it a spinoff from another developer?
<phillw> Kamilion: you want to do it next time?
<ianorlin> it merged with lxde and razor-qt
<Kamilion> phillw: I can't.
<Kamilion> I don't have a single piece of non-pae hardware
<Kamilion> so even if I could build it; I couldn't *test* it
<Kamilion> but I'm more than happy to help!
<Kamilion> I have nothing older than a 2004 pentium 4 "d", from just before the 'core' stuff coming out
<phillw> nor do i... it builds on a VM
<Kamilion> and even that's 64bit
<Kamilion> although it doesn't have HVM support
<ianorlin> I have some pentium 4s but I don't want to use them because they are power hogs
<phillw> but, as last one was okay, i keep a little VM just for this task.
 * Kamilion thinks
<Kamilion> ianorlin: what I'm saying is, all of my CPUs are AMD64 instruction set, and wouldn't require PAE in any case.
<Kamilion> I have no ia32s left
<Kamilion> not even my oldest laptop (A dell latitude D820) is 32bit...
<Kamilion> so I can verify the kernel boots on newer hw
<Kamilion> but I'll be unable to verify the PAE or fakePAE functionality
<ianorlin> Kamilion: understood
<Kamilion> thus; gather me some testerfolks with PAE-required, and I'll work with 'em.
<phillw> I said I'd only do it each LTS !
<Kamilion> phillw: if you can document the previous process; I can automate it to a degree.
<Kamilion> and I don't mean 'fancy documentation'
<Kamilion> just a plaintext file is fine
<Kamilion> and I can read typo fine
<ianorlin> unless we can convince some canonical to support the non-pae iot things  that don't have pae like edison and other stuff to get a nonpae because they seem to like new and shiny
<Kamilion> no need
<Kamilion> anything like that is gonna need custom images built anyway
<Kamilion> edison has no SATA/IDE
<phillw> Kamilion: I think i need an extra bit, which melodie can tell me so you can do  a live CD image, unless they have now fixed that bug......
<Kamilion> all you get is the 4GB eMMC chip, which the MTD driver of the kernel will use
<Kamilion> so you get /dev/mmc0p1
<Kamilion> and friends
<Kamilion> and I agree, there are a number of SoCs that don't include PAE support
<Kamilion> but
<phillw> but, that is two release cycles away :D
<Kamilion> NONE OF THEM SUPPORT MORE THAN 4GB OF RAM FOR PAE SUPPORT TO EVEN MAKE *SENSE*
<Kamilion> Page Address Extensions are supposed to be allowing older 32bit only chips to access 48bit memory addresses so they can talk to wither 64GB or 128GB (depending on hw implimentation)
<phillw> We can do a non -pae kernel, the extra bits are bit of a pain (aufs, from memory)
<Kamilion> I thought we use unionfs now, not aufs
<phillw> no idea.... last kernel was the 14.04 one
<Kamilion> hehe
<Kamilion> well, no worries
<Kamilion> I agree with the intent
<Kamilion> i486 is still around on SoCs too, but we don't support that anymore either.
<phillw> I only build the bloody thing, who mentioned support? :P
<Kamilion> so far as I know, our minimum requirements are i686
<Kamilion> Pentium Pro and above
<Kamilion> i586 "Pentium MMX" need not apply
<Kamilion> but anybody on a 200Mhz 486 core is gonna be hurtin' anyway
<phillw> i did ask about 486 586, I'd have to re compile the entire database of installed applications and maintain them......
<Kamilion> IIRC we've also totally lost i386 support entirely
<phillw> a bridge too far for me
<Kamilion> the linux kernel requires at least a 486DX series now, I think
<Kamilion> aye; and there's a bunch of projects that still cater to that
<Kamilion> stuff like tinycorelinux
<Kamilion> where they've REALLY trimmed the fat
<phillw> or 10.04 lubuntu ... just do not shout about it. That was as we became official
<Kamilion> Honestly though? When you can buy a quad core ARM for $40...
<Kamilion> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G141578608433
<Kamilion> You'll save more money in *power* by spending a few bucks on one of these once; and it will outperform or perform on par with any of the non-pae CPUs
<Kamilion> which, last I knew, peaked out somewhere around 800Mhz
<Kamilion> there might be an odd celeron chip that hit 1Ghz or 1.2Ghz; but that would be a rare expectation
<Kamilion> most of the pentium 3 series was centered in the 500-900Mhz range
<Kamilion> pentium4s were the arch that finally hit 2Ghz
<wxl> Kamilion: yeah i kind of meant it as a joke :)
<Kamilion> oh.
<Kamilion> wxl: Well, I think he can be helped eventually; just not in time for release
<Kamilion> to his credit, he did raise the issues in febuary
<wxl> Kamilion: oh well release is over, so :)
<Kamilion> so it was kind of ball-in-our-court anyway
<Kamilion> oh?
<wxl> yeah mostly i'm drowning in bugs
<Kamilion> it's not the 26th yet, is it?
<wxl> 23rd my friend
<wxl> didn't you see the post on the mailing list?
<Kamilion> [16:23:53] <Kamilion> oh?
<Kamilion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<Kamilion> I could have SWORN that said 26th
<Kamilion> but I'm wrong.
<Kamilion> ... uhhh, what the heck
<Kamilion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso   <--- wut
 * ianorlin doesn't know either
<ianorlin> Kamilion: understood
<ianorlin> oops
<ianorlin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1445254/+attachment/4377882/+files/2015-04-16-153442_1366x768_scrot.png
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1445254 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm shows mounted grub files as music files" [Undecided,New]
<Kamilion> that is somewhat correct
<Kamilion> .mod files are amiga music files.
<Kamilion> I used to create them.
<Kamilion> why isn't it checking the MIME type though?
<Kamilion> it should have failed the check to read an amiga module header
<ianorlin> yeah mim type show it as executable
<wxl> !isitout
<ubot93> YES! ITS OUT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<Kamilion> too late, already downloaded it
 * Kamilion shoves his HTTP downloads into the torrent client
<wxl> wait where is that link at?
<Kamilion> lubuntu.net's homepage.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well
<wxl> no one except mario has access to it
<wxl> anmd honestly i've never spoke to him
<wxl> even when i tried
<Kamilion> it's working, so I'm not complaining, just pointing out, "... wut?!"
<Kamilion> ... oh. So thaaaat's what broke my ceph.
<Kamilion> Thanks, openstack. *sigh*
<wxl> hm?
<phillw> Kamilion: serves you right for not running centos
<Kamilion> Trading one headache for another? I'll pass, thanks.
<Kamilion> I want my PPAs, damnit.
<Kamilion> i do NOT want to deal with rpmforge, EPEL, REMI, ATrpms, Webtatic, or anything like that. If I wanted that kind of workflow, I'd be installing packages from OMGUBUNTU.co.uk
<Kamilion> I despise RPM with a burning hatred
<Kamilion> the rest of RHEL/Cent, I'm indifferent to.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-04-24
<Kamilion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervert/ReleaseNotes    "Ververt" ? Can someone fix the lubuntu release notes -> ubuntu release notes link?
<Unit193> !itsawiki
<ubot93> It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<Kamilion> I can?
<Kamilion> That's... kind of stupid. What prevents it from getting destroyed by bots and spammers then?
<Kamilion> *sigh* and the stupid ubuntu one SSO service is humped for me again.
<Kamilion> Okay, page is immutable
<Kamilion> that's what I thought.
<Kamilion> *sigh*
<Kamilion> ah, now it freaking works
<Kamilion> okay, fixed it.
<Kamilion> woo.
<Kamilion> okay, well, that certainly explains why there's no bots and spammers
<Kamilion> holy SMOKES that was hard to log in
<Unit193> You did it in under 10 minutes, so that was pretty fast.
<Kamilion> it should have been 2.5 seconds.
<Kamilion> not 'why won't wiki.ubuntu.com respond when the SSO tries to redirect to it?'
<Kamilion> and then just as mysteriously log me in, at least a minute after my last try
<Kamilion> *sigh* infrastructure. Can't live without it, can't strangle it either.
<silverlion> o/ folk
 * silverlion needs the md5sum of the 15.04 release 
<silverlion> disregard ... found the link myself
<silverlion> aloha folks
<wxl> gsilva: expect a testimonital from me shortly
<gsilva> why's that, wxl ? I thought you couldn't do it
<gsilva> hi, silverlion
<silverlion> gsilva: expect one from me too ;)
<wxl> i've gotten word from the board that a testimonial should not be considered a conflict of interest, as long as our relationship is kept in the open when it comes time to vote
<gsilva> I see
<wxl> apparently there is a precedent for this
 * wxl is on the bus right now
<gsilva> well, belkinsa said she could but she has to request permission to the rest of the board/commission
<gsilva> As I said to her, if it is too troublesome for you guys, it is okay :)
<silverlion> wxl: short update: I'll be prepresenting lubuntu in november in a major conference of opensource
<wxl> from what hggdh said that's not true
<silverlion> together with the german LoCo Team
<wxl> excellent, silverlion
<wxl> what help do you need from the team?
 * wxl loves his new folding bluetooth keyboard!
<silverlion> I'll have everything that I need ^^
<silverlion> An old laptop with Lubuntu on it to show off
<wxl> ok sounds good. if you do need anything, let me know!
<silverlion> wxl: willco
 * wxl took the raspberry pi2 to linux fest northwest, but has no display to show it off on! oops!
<wxl> i'll just "borrow" the hotel tv XD
<silverlion> *gg*
<silverlion> the week after next one I'll also be available for uos
<wxl> oh awesome
<wxl> i think we should also schedule a planning session
<silverlion> yeah but I've already promised to help out as a moderator
<wxl> or at least some time where ALL of the admins can get together and talk about what's going on
<ianorlin> wxl +1 on planning session
<wxl> oh
<gsilva> wxl, wet or dry lubes for your bike chain rings?
<wxl> yeah balloons tried to get me to run the show and tell track and i had to say no
<gsilva> That's good thing, silverlion :)
<wxl> gsilva: wet. you'll apply it more but it works better, though it does pick up more dirt and grime.
<wxl> i need to figure out how we're going to do this demo
<wxl> i'd like to put one of the devs in charge of that rather than me
<wxl> i'm wearing my lubuntu qa shirt to linux fest north west
<wxl> btw soon i will have infos about how to get your own
<wxl> well i'm going to write gsilva a testimonial
<gsilva> haha, thank you, wxl :)
<wxl> i'm on the phone so hilight me if you need me
<gsilva> silverlion, you can write one too if you can :)
<wxl> it'll beee :(
<wxl> oops
<wxl> beep :)
<wxl> the only thing i don't like about this wee little keyboard is the size of the number keys and the other keys on the top row
<wxl> ok off
<wxl> done gsilva. let me know if there's anything you want tweaked
<wxl> hopefully phillw will give a testimonial, too!
<wxl> now that the membership board has at least two lubuntu members it would seem his testimonial should be given equal weight :(
<wxl> argh stupid keyboard
<wxl> i mean :)
 * wxl neeeds to figure out how to get .XCompose working on android
<silverlion> ok folks, I've got a bunch of files to sweep through in order to prep them for tomorrow's office hours
<silverlion> that's why I'm closing this now
<silverlion> gn8
<gsilva> back
<gsilva> thank you, wxl, very kind of you :)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-04-25
<ianorlin> ouch http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/81112/a-comcastic-collapse-tech-talk-today-163/
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-25
<teward> how large are the Lubuntu RPi images uncompressed?
<phillw> teward: -rw-rw-r-- 1 phillw       phillw 3932160000 Apr 18 22:06 lubuntu-15.10.4-teward-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi-2.img
<phillw> about that size :P
<teward> phillw: ls -alh :p
<teward> phillw: 16.04, not 15.10
<phillw> -rw-rw-r--  1 phillw       phillw 3.7G Apr 17 17:18 lubuntu-16.04-rc-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img
<phillw> same sort of size :)
<teward> eheheheh, i hear the MATE are oversized by at least double
<teward> at least they're all OK this time round with /lib perms
<phillw> haven't down loaded theirs yet... I still only have the RC one here for lubuntu
<teward> hm
<phillw> that's most odd, as Martin stripped stuff out of the 16.04 image.
<phillw> I've another VM to set up, but I'll drag the images in as a background task
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll run through the suite of Alternate tests
<wxl> thank you sir :)
<wxl> i haven't looked. is the lxqt wiki page back to normality?
<tsimonq2> how so?
<tsimonq2> wxl: what do you consider normal? XD
<wxl> maybe sensible would be more appropriate :)
<wxl> i see no reason to jettison mention of your ppa. hopefully it's now to the point that its utility is adequately explained, as well as the risk in using daily ppa's.
<tsimonq2> I'l ltake a look after I zsync the Lubuntu images ;)
<wxl> tsimonq2: well, let me know if you need further help from me
<tsimonq2> alright
<ianorlin> although I probably should start thinking about lxqt testcases
<ianorlin> although lxqt-config as one testcase would be really really long
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: yes, I can help, let's coordinate
<wxl> +1
<tsimonq2> can we both work together to shoot to have them all done for Alpha 1?
<wxl> my two favorite testcase writers, together. :)
<tsimonq2> and wxl if you wish :P
<wxl> you guys coordinate with me as needed for reviews/merges
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<wxl> although i'm sure flocculant and.. whoever took/is going to take balloon's place.. will review too
<tsimonq2> Alpha 1 is June 30
<tsimonq2> wxl: yes probably flocculant :P
<wxl> i doubt it
<wxl> but i'd be really happy if it was him
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: we have roughly two months. I think that's enough time to get these handled?
<ianorlin> yes
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: is there a time we can meet to look these over? I'm a little busy at the moment and I'd like a time to know that you are online
<tsimonq2> so we can decide what needs to be done
<tsimonq2> wxl: and when we are done, somehow, some way, you should regenerate the package testcase results for Lubuntu
<wxl> i'll figure it out when we get there
<tsimonq2> cool :)
<wxl> that's the kind of problem i like to have :)
<tsimonq2> awesome XD
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: can we agree to specify wxl as a reviewer for MPs when we propose them?
<tsimonq2> wxl: or do you not want that? :P
<wxl> that's fine tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> awesome wxl
<ianorlin> Time I know will be online is a bit hard maybe wednesday at 20:00 UTC?
<tsimonq2> earliest I can go is 20:10, is that good for you?
<ianorlin> yes
<Kiwikaki> Heyho. I just wanna let you know that I'm not able to use the desktop in live session, because of a graphical glitch (lubuntu todays daily, i386, virtualbox)
<Kiwikaki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1574831
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1574831 in xorg "Graphical glitch in live session" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: awesome, see you then :)
<tsimonq2> Kiwikaki: thank you, I'll try it out :)
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: do you use VBox or KVM?
<Kiwikaki> ok, tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: do you mind checking bug 1574831 in VMWare please? :)
<ubot93> bug 1574831 in xorg "Graphical glitch in live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574831
<phillw> Kiwikaki: there are mutterings about intel graphics... I know someone has resolved it, but am awaiting them to say how...
<Kiwikaki> phillw: ok
<phillw> Kiwikaki: if you're not running on intel graphics, that particular bug would not affect you.
<tsimonq2> phillw: how do you suppose that?
<Kiwikaki> VirtualBox runs on a Mac mini, so yeah, it's Intel graphics. But the amd64 build runs fine with no errors..
<tsimonq2> Kiwikaki: and this is Yakkety?
<phillw> only shows on intel graphics systems, not showing on the other 'main line' GPUs
<Kiwikaki> tsimonq2: yep
<tsimonq2> Kiwikaki: can you try with a 16.04 image please?
<Kiwikaki> tsimonq2: ok
<Kiwikaki> tsimonq2: 2 tests: 1 passed, 1 failed
<tsimonq2> Kiwikaki: hm?
<Kiwikaki> I tested it two times now . the first test had no errors, the second has the exact same graphical glitch
<Kiwikaki> 16.04 i386
<tsimonq2> then what's the difference?
<tsimonq2> aren't they the same exact images?
<tsimonq2> what did you do different?
<Kiwikaki> nothing.
<tsimonq2> mind giving it one more try?
<Kiwikaki> ok
<Kiwikaki> no errors
<tsimonq2> hmm, what's the earliest Xenial image you can grab?
<Kiwikaki> On my hard disk? the final release. :D
<tsimonq2> no, from he server :)
<phillw> I have -rw-------. 1 nio nio 739246080 Mar  4 16:32 /home/nio/linux-tools/alpha-beta/xenial-alternate-amd64-2016-03-04.iso
<phillw> that's about as far back as I can go
<Kiwikaki> I have no idea where I can find older releases than the final. On cdimage.ubuntu.com are only newer ones
<tsimonq2> Kiwikaki: then can you gran a 15.10 image and try please?
<tsimonq2> *grab
<Kiwikaki> yep
<phillw> wxl: this next cycle, I'll start keeping the milestones. I stopped because no one ever asked for them!!! typical :P
<Kiwikaki> tsimonq2: I tested it three times, no errors
<Kiwikaki> It's time to go to bed. goodnight :)
<phillw> tc Kiwikaki
<teward> so, your site's out of date
<tsimonq2> wxl: I was able to confirm the following bugs personally in today's Yakkety image: bug 1484785 bug 1516454 bug 1445818 bug 1522625 after taking it from the Xenial release notes
<ubot93> bug 1484785 in abiword "language selector text cut off in abiword" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484785
<ubot93> bug 1516454 in gnumeric "gnumeric menu ->help ->about gnumeric -> license button, does not work." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516454
<ubot93> bug 1445818 in lxpanel "run dialog called from one desktop opens on the desktop with preferences dialog, regardless of which desktop is current" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445818
<ubot93> bug 1522625 in hundredpapercuts "changing multiple desktop names only results in the first being changed. " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522625
<tsimonq2> wxl: bug 1445818 and bug 1445818 are the same thing, linked twice on the release notes, permission to remove the second one?
<ubot93> bug 1445818 in lxpanel "run dialog called from one desktop opens on the desktop with preferences dialog, regardless of which desktop is current" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445818
<wxl> same is the same so yes :)
<tsimonq2> hah alright :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I commented on the bug report, but bug 1444682 cannot be confirmed or denied in the daily Yakkety image because it fails with the same error that you get when you try to add a PPA, I tracked down infinity yesterday and told him about it, a fix is in yakkety-proposed waiting for the automatic migration tests to make it into yakkety. But tl;dr, can't test it until python-apt is fixed.
<ubot93> bug 1444682 in software-properties "Software properties gtk implies my cpu is unknown and not working. " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444682
<wxl> kk
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-26
<tsimonq2> wxl: do you have access to a VM or something with LXQt quick?
 * ianorlin does tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> wxl: I need someone to confirm a bug that I've encountered with PCManFM Qt
<phillw> also does
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: create a folder or file or something, go into the trash can, and right-click on an iten
<tsimonq2> *item
<tsimonq2> crash? because that's what I get :P
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: if you can confirm I'll report the bug later today
<ianorlin> yep
<tsimonq2> :( alright I'll do that later
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: thank you :)
<ianorlin> there is no pure qt interface for apport though
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: wait, one more thing, is it in regular PCManFM?
<tsimonq2> AKA GTK PCManFM
<ianorlin> no I do not get it to crash
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<phillw> no crash here
<phillw> pcmanfm-qt v0.11.0
<ianorlin> I think I am using the version in the xenial repos 0.10.0
<tsimonq2> well I'm using Yakkety
<tsimonq2> so it crashes
<tsimonq2> but I'm not at home now
<ianorlin> and it crashes as well
<ianorlin> !info pcmanfm-qt yakkety
<ubot93> pcmanfm-qt (source: pcmanfm-qt): extremely fast and lightweight file and desktop icon manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-2 (yakkety), package size 189 kB, installed size 909 kB
<tsimonq2> tonight I'll get a fresh install using my metapackage and I'l lsee if it still exists
<tsimonq2> I'm using my metapackage because that's what it says to do on the wiki page :P
<phillw> i'm still using Julien's :P
<wxl> !info lxqt-meta
<ubot93> Package lxqt-meta does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> boooo
<phillw> wxl: I've done and lxqt stuff in yakkety yet.. I only have the net-boot image. I'll drag the others in tonight
<wxl> um
<wxl> !lxqt
<wxl> oops
<wxl> !info lxqt
<ubot93> lxqt (source: lxqt-metapackages): Metapackage for LXQt. In component universe, is optional. Version 4 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 9 kB
<phillw> *I've NOT done*
<wxl> tsimonq2: you see that?
<wxl> !info lxqt xenial
<ubot93> lxqt (source: lxqt-metapackages): Metapackage for LXQt. In component universe, is optional. Version 4 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 9 kB
<tsimonq2> O__O
<tsimonq2> I'll investigate tonight
<wxl> thx
<wxl> please report to mailing list
<tsimonq2> np
<tsimonq2> o/ I'm off cya
<wxl> um wow
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<teward> wxl: lel?
<teward> wxl: did anyone ever test the 16.04 isos since release on VMware architecture?
<teward> 'cause the install's not working
<wxl> teward: not i. don't have. you do, though, right? :)
<teward> Live is
<teward> installed is not
<teward> yeah i'm redownloading the ISO now
<teward> but it's odd that Live works, but installed doesn't
<teward> (this never happened during devel!)
<wxl> i think ther's someone else i nthe lubuntu camp that uses vmware besides you teward
<wxl> </sarcasm> XD
<teward> lol
<wxl> we might want to push this over to #ubuntu-quality. there's probably some folks there that use vmware, seriously
<wxl> sorry, not trying to be a jerk
<teward> no problem
<teward> i always start here :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: aHA, I remembered on the way home
<tsimonq2> that metapackage belongs to the Debian LXQt team
<tsimonq2> and is not affiliated with Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> therefore we shouldn't support it, because Lubuntu has it's own needs
<tsimonq2> !info lxqt yakkety
<ubot93> lxqt (source: lxqt-metapackages): Metapackage for LXQt. In component universe, is optional. Version 4 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 9 kB
<tsimonq2> hmm one sec
<tsimonq2> from the control file:
<tsimonq2> Source: lxqt-metapackages
<tsimonq2> Maintainer: LXQt Packaging Team <pkg-lxqt-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<tsimonq2> Debian email address
<tsimonq2> just all Debian stuff
<tsimonq2> wxl: so that's your answer :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: yes yes but it'/s not at all useful?
<tsimonq2> wxl: it probably could be used but let's not count on it
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-27
<tsimonq2> wxl, phillw, ianorlin: I've filed bug 1575470 FYI
<tsimonq2> bug 1575470
<tsimonq2> *sigh* :/
<tsimonq2> *cracks fingers* one last try
<tsimonq2> bug 1575470
<tsimonq2> *SIGH*
<tsimonq2> whatever, I'm off to bed :P
<krytarik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm-qt/+bug/1575470 - for good measure. :P
 * ianorlin just changed the status to confirmed as I reproduce it easily
<wxl> firefox users about?
<ianorlin> tsimonq2, remeber the plan to talk about the testcases from two days ago but it seems he is currently away
<ianorlin> wxl I sometimes do but mostly use qupzilla have something for me to test
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> on phone connected to tablet's 4G, router is broken and dad won't go to TWC to get a new one
<tsimonq2> ianorlin
<phillw-virtual> ah, working :)
<ianorlin> well I did not have that much on the testcases but I think one giant testcase for lxqt-config might be too long as it contains things that would be multiple testcases in lxde
<tsimonq2> like what?
<ianorlin> lxqt-config-monitor would have all the length of the lxrandr testcase
<tsimonq2> ohh I see
<tsimonq2> well there is pros and cons to multiple test cases
<tsimonq2> s/is/are/
<ianorlin> yes it would be like the length of three package testcases put together
<tsimonq2> as a pro, it will be huge
<tsimonq2> one will
<tsimonq2> and splitting it up would be best
<tsimonq2> but on the contrary, how would we do that?
<ianorlin> maybe make one for like each seperate GUI applicatoin
<tsimonq2> how would people test this? don't you think it would be weird to have separate test cases for each?
<tsimonq2> I get your point, but I really don't think it is doable
<ianorlin> I think it could be but like the results of say one program crashes at startup makes if the rest pass or fail wierd
<tsimonq2> unless you have a suggestion?
<tsimonq2> oic
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> so do you have any ideas of how we can accomplish this?
<wxl> ianorlin: bug 1575803
<ubot93> bug 1575803 in firefox "firefox print dialog selects print to file when selecting a non-default printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575803
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: so for now can we just move on from that and not get a test case for that?
<ianorlin> I am not sure how strict the testcases have to be 1 to 1 for each package
<ianorlin> as lxqt-config has so much functionality in it
<ianorlin> like at least three of the current lxde testcases would be covered by a test for it
<ianorlin> wxl ^
<tsimonq2> and do you think Alpha One would be a good milestone to have all of the LXQt test cases done by?
<ianorlin> yeah I can get started on other ones but that needs a lot of planning
<ianorlin> They don't take that long
<tsimonq2> ic yeah wxl, what do you think?
<wxl> hm
<wxl> let's make a sketch of all the things we probably should test and then try making something up from there
<wxl> i don't think we need to be 1 to 1
<ianorlin> I mean there is a unity alt tab testcase
<ianorlin> the panel would be an important one and pcmanfm-qt
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> I'll hack on a few later
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: but Alpha 1 is a good goal?
<ianorlin> yes putting it off will only result in less testing of lxqt
<tsimonq2> alright cool
<tsimonq2> while I am here, wxl, could you please talk to the release team to see what it would take to get images for LXQt?
<tsimonq2> or the ones making the images? XD
<tsimonq2> because I think it would be good to have an image for that for Alpha one as well
<tsimonq2> thoughts?
<wxl> sure
<tsimonq2> awesome, thanks :)
<tsimonq2> well ima take off, thanks guys :)
<bipul> tsimonq2,  http://paste.ubuntu.net/16088679/ can anyone tell me what went wrong?
<tsimonq2> bipul: you have weird dependency errors
<tsimonq2> bipul: what package are you trying to modify?
<bipul> bc
<tsimonq2> bipul: can we take this to #lubuntu-offtopic please?
<bipul> :) ok
<tsimonq2> thanks ianorlyn :)
<tsimonq2> (for people reading the logs, bug 1575933 )
<ubot93> bug 1575933 in ubuntu-manual-tests "Test Case Needed lxqt-panel " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575933
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-28
 * ianorlin got part of the lxqt-panel testcase written
<tsimonq2> phillw: what do you mean by "I'll hang fire on Y and LXQt in that case."
<tsimonq2> just curious
<phillw> tsimonq2: I'll just test lubuntu Y, and hang fire trying lxqt with it until Julien give the go ahead.
<wxl> phillw: i'm pretty sure the issue is that "hang fire" doesn't translate well into American English
<tsimonq2> ^
<phillw> okies..
<tsimonq2> phillw: can you use a synonym just in case?
<phillw> i will not test Y and lxqt until Julien gives the go ahead
<tsimonq2> alrighty, that's fine :)
<tsimonq2> I'm already using Y and LXQt so if you need me, I'm here :)
<phillw> I'll wait for Julien :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: sorry if I sound annoying, but have you gotten the chance to speak to the release team about an image?
<tsimonq2> or do you think that's not good? :P :)
<wxl> generally, it's a good practice to avoid idioms when dealing with people that potentially don't understand them (including the AMericans and the non-English speakers)
<wxl> tsimonq2: i was going to propose the notion to Julien first
<tsimonq2> wxl: alright :)
<tsimonq2> I just asked yesterday and you said "sure" ;)
<wxl> it's a good idea, i think
<wxl> i just want to make sure everyone's on board
<wxl> we've already kind of discussed this in the past but never really made any firm decisions
<tsimonq2> even if LXQt is not stable enough or whatever, having an image would be awesome
<wxl> i think it's wise considering there is a possibility that we might not get the entire desktop finished for yakkety
<tsimonq2> I garee
<tsimonq2> *agree
<tsimonq2> wxl: while we are here, if you say yes to the check-in time the CC has proposed, I will be able to attend :)
<tsimonq2> because it's summer!
<wxl> we'll have to wait until zesty zorilla
<tsimonq2> no no no it's gonna be Zealous Zebu :P
<tsimonq2> at least that is what I want it to be XD
<wxl> to be fair, i think zippy or zesty would roll off the tongue best
<tsimonq2> and Yakkety Yak does? oh wait...
<tsimonq2> :P
<phillw> don't do that :P
<tsimonq2> phillw: hm?
<wxl> don't do what?
<phillw> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cHB3Rbz1OI
<phillw> sorry, it is don't talk back :P
<wxl> oh yeah the song
<wxl> i don't think we've had a theme song before
<tsimonq2> hahahahahah
<phillw> nor I
<wxl> although technically it's spelled wrong for that
<tsimonq2> yeah
<phillw> yes, or it is just like colour and color .....
<wxl> there was some discussion about it as there are two other instances of using some form of yakkety, neither of which are spelled how mark spelled it
<tsimonq2> ic
<tsimonq2> phillw: but that's just a dialect difference :)
<ianorlin> Well I still think writing the testcases for lxqt will be really helpful when it is time to make the hard decision of what desktop to use if it comes to that
<tsimonq2> +1 ianorlin
<bipul> Hi tsimonq2
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-29
<agaida_> ianorlyn: the descision should be easy - maybe LXQt is ready for LTS with the next LTS release - and i would not write tests, just tracking the code: are there major changes in used libraries, are there blocker bugs in the bugtracker that are targeted for current version +1 or +2 - in that case i wouldn't change :)
<agaida_> hmm - LXQt in debian stable without an exploding bugtracker might be a good indicator too
<agaida_> last but not least i would prefer a version that begins with 1. instead 0. for a long term supported release
<phillw> agaida_:  +1
<agaida_> hiayas phillw - might sound strange for one thats known to run only sid, but i would call it common sense
<teward> a follow up to that is whether it's on any of their install images
<teward> and if it's not, how many people at Debian on Unstable are actually using/testing it
<teward> (important questions heh)
<phillw> agaida_: Julien has advised a hold for 'Y' and just test Xenial to bits until he has time to look into things.
<phillw> As 'new' stuff comes in via Debian, it does make sense to keep an eye on that, as well as with what lubuntu specific things may be added (e.g. artwork - but I think Rafael is involved in debian as well?)
<agaida_> teward: thats a completly different story i guess - https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=814923
<ubot93> Debian bug 814923 in tasksel "tasksel: Please add task-lxqt-desktop to tasksel" [Normal,Open]
<agaida_> without tasksel changes no images :D
<phillw> indeed.
<teward> that then begs the question about how widely tested in Debian it is
<teward> because if it's nowhere but unstable :P
<agaida_> its in testing - there where it belongs to be :)
<teward> same question - how much testing has it gone through :P
<teward> sorry, i come from the dev side where I have to ask these questions :p
 * agaida_ knows no one that is so crazy to use a untested DE as daily driver - really :D
<phillw> agaida: I'll spin up a VM for it :)
<agaida> System:    Host razorbox Kernel 4.5.2-towo.1-siduction-amd64 x86_64 (64 bit gcc 5.3.1)
<agaida>            Desktop LXQt dm sddm,sddm Distro siduction 13.1.0 Firestarter - rqt - (201306021344)
<agaida> :P
<phillw> agaida: if you can provide something along the lines of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/LXQt#Installing_LXQt_on_fresh_system
<phillw> I'm happy to throw it at a VM and see how it behaves
<agaida> normally i would say: apt install task-lxqt-desktop and be done
<phillw> but, that is in the queue :)
<agaida> and i would recommend to put a patched tasksel into the lxqt ppa
<agaida> done :)
<phillw> agaida: as always, try to pin down Julien for a chat .. he does read his emails :)
<agaida> hey, i wrote the tasksel-patch and maintain the debian packages, that must be sufficient :)
<agaida> so it is all there and tested, one has only to take it and put in in a repo
<phillw> agaida: well as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/LXQt#Installing_LXQt_on_fresh_system starts off with install ubuntu-xenial minimal ... having it install whichever Debian version you want to use would help, along with the ppa's :D :P
<phillw> I'd love to see the similarities and differences in the two.
<phillw> else we can use ubuntu-net boot (which is debian net-boot with the ubuntu tasksel bolted on)
<agaida> phillw: the trick is the tasksel part - you should really have a look into - the most things i've prepared with derivatives in mind - so there are a lot of alternatives, that could be choosen - but without a patched tasksel that wouldn't fly
<phillw> agaida: so, is it in a ppa yet?
<agaida> no, why - there is this debian bug with a patch attached
<agaida> so this part should be easy
<agaida> apt source tasksel, put the patch into debian/patches, add it to the series, upload
<agaida> given that one use debian/source/format 3.0 (quilt)
<phillw> agaida: are you allowed to put that in a patch?.....
<phillw> +# thank to debian-qt-kde and their sensible defaults we must explicit choose
<phillw> +# a sddm theme, otherwise sddm would throw in half of kde
<phillw> +# and the neighbors pets too:
<phillw> lmfao
<agaida> :)
<phillw> But, yes, I do know what you mean!
<agaida> its really that hard, breeze has a lot of kde dependencies
<agaida> its up to debian-desktop - if they don't like the wording - its not my business anymore
<agaida> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=800050
<ubot93> Debian bug 800050 in src:sddm "sddm: Please use sensible dependencies for sddm" [Normal,Open]
<phillw> yeah, we're not using sddm in lubuntu
<agaida> so, i tried to be a nice guy that play nice and respectrul with others - it was worth a try
<agaida> and thats why there is a sddm | $wmfoo in the dependencies
<agaida> bah, dmfoo - so if you add lightdm to your packagelist lightdm fulfill this alternative
<agaida> same for openbox | $wm
<agaida> with openbox as default alternative
<phillw> agaida: yeah.. this is the latest incarnation suggested .. http://pastebin.com/NRHRsW1U
<phillw> may be worth a read and feel free to comment
<agaida> i miss any kind of networkmanagement
<agaida> ah - cmst
<agaida> ok, wasn't sure if i let cmst depend on connman, but i do
<phillw> It only got posted yesterday, I've not tried it yet :)
<agaida> and i would suggest to take xfwm4 as default WM - but thats a matter of taste - otherwise this setup looks good
<phillw> yeah, he mentions that as a choice :)
<phillw> Jorn is a knowledgable guy :)
<agaida> and to be true - only a matter of taste - i would leave vlc* out
<phillw> I shall have a play later. Again, it is only suggestions and vlc handles all the codec stuff
<agaida> and go with the gstreamer backends
<agaida> trojita is an aweful state right now
<agaida> juffed too - at least in debian
<phillw> applications will come (we hope).. having a stable system for them to run on is nice :)
<agaida> for siduction we go with smplayer/smtube/audacious
<agaida> meanwhile in the kernel universe: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=822378
<ubot93> Debian bug 822378 in src:linux,src:glibc "<linux/if.h> and <net/if.h> conflict needs to be resolved" [Serious,Open]
<agaida> and this is really hard stuff to deal with distributionwise - i for myself handled it with local patched headers :D
<phillw> I've no idea what 16.10 will run as kernel, the kernel team chose the lts 4.4 kernel for the ubuntu 16.04 lts.
<agaida> and if one read kernel.org that was a wise descision
<phillw> it arrived quite late in the cycle, but I heard no dissenting voices on us pressing on with the rest of testing / dev awaiting it to arrive.
<agaida> i'm not that much into kernels - i'm interested in the brainfuck things - but they don't work well right now
<agaida> so i lost the interest for now and run our normal distribution kernel
<phillw> I trust the kernel team... actually teward helped me get a patch in from redhat into ubuntu kernel a few cycles ago... but I was mainly just being told how to format the request correctly :)
<agaida> :)
<agaida> a fast machine would help me - it isn't funny to build a kernel on a poor octacore
<phillw> It did get in... so, with a lot of help... it can be done... Also, with a heck of a lot help I made a non-pae kernel for 14.04 and then with more help had it made able to run in LiveCD mode...
<phillw> the 4.4 kernel does not need the add-ons to run in LiveCD mode.
<agaida> i have a new toy - kernelwise it is horrible, the last known working kernel is from debian stable
<agaida> a nice lenovo miix 2-10 with a failtrail processor and a 32bit UEFI :P
<agaida> so if one like pain - i hereby recommend this tablet - works fine with windows 10 :)
<phillw> agaida: well, if you ever want to have a play with kernel... this is the write up I had for making a kernel non-pae - but it does include all the tools etc....  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/non-pae (I used to build on my server based in France on a VM allowed 2 of the 4 cores and not worry about the cpu's getting hot :P )
<agaida> philw - i do our alternative kernel - but it isn't funny right now
<agaida> i think i will base it in 4.4 longterm if i'm able to spend time on it
<agaida> s/in/on
<agaida> CPU~Quad core Intel Atom Z3745 (-MCP-) clocked at 1331 MHz OS~Microsoft Windows 10 Home (10.0.10586) RTM x86 Up~22:13 Mem~1541/1944 MB HDD~125 GB (20.1% used) Procs~94 Client~Quassel (Qt5) v0.12.3 (git-732615f) winxi~0.7.0
<agaida> and a linux on this machine would be really nice
<phillw> agaida: basing on 4.4 would make sense...
 * teward was pinged?
<phillw> just as a mention :)
<joern_> hi @all
<phillw> hi joern_ agaida are you still about?
<agaida> hi joern_
<wxl> joern_: !
<joern_> how are you all?
<agaida> phillw: i will never let go the chance to rant a little bit - so pasted the second part of out trojita discussion; http://paste.debian.net/446881/
<wxl> good here. you joern_ ?
<agaida> joern_: fine
<phillw> agaida: he was c&p'd to joern_ :)
<phillw> s/he/it/
<joern_> tired, very tired
<joern_> had a lot of work in the past weeks
<phillw> agaida: it was enough to tempt him here to have a chat with you :)
<agaida> :P
<joern_> agaida: which mail provider?
<agaida> tested with hetzner
<agaida> its not possible to send any mail with recent builds - i know this was working some month ago
<joern_> agaida: just tried it, Trojita still works for me
<joern_> mail provider web.de, SMTP with STARTTLS
<agaida> so it seems to depend on the mailserver behind
<agaida> we should test some other providers and far more important, a standard set of things like dovecot, exim and so on
<joern_> I think at my workplace, the server is running dovecot
<agaida> as i'm not eager to have an bugtracker that explode - and the only thing i could do is forward this crap upstream
<ianorlin> agaida, ouch
<joern_> btw agaida, any kind of error message?
<agaida> just a moment, have to install it again
<agaida> http://paste.siduction.org/20160429184946.jpg
<agaida> incoming mails will be handled just fine
<joern_> I've found a bug report, but it is pretty old
<joern_> http://trojita.flaska.narkive.com/PdngtIQ7/send-mail-from-courier-imap-ssl-using-trojita-e-mail-client
<ianorlin> https://code.launchpad.net/~walterorlin/ubuntu-manual-tests/lxqt-panel/+merge/293435 yay one more testcase down but still have a long way to go
<joern_> good night!
<tsimonq2> thanks ianorlin :)
<tsimonq2> (for people reading the logs: bug 1575933 )
<ubot93> bug 1575933 in ubuntu-manual-tests "Test Case Needed lxqt-panel " [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575933
<phillw> hiyas tsimonq2 we've had a good chat about lxqt, what was on Fb is on pastebin and the chat in irc.oftc.net is also in a pastebin so people reading the logs can follow them :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: what channel?
<phillw> the debian-lxqt area.... where else would it be? :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: just read it, why's it relevant? :)
<phillw> the discussion re: trojita that was further discussed above between Jorn and A gaida :)
<tsimonq2> ic :)
<phillw> I got them both in one place..... Much easier that way :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: follow this bug and find the dev humour!! https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=814923
<ubot93> Debian bug 814923 in tasksel "tasksel: Please add task-lxqt-desktop to tasksel" [Normal,Open]
<tsimonq2> phillw: I know a guy who has commit access, I'll bring this up to him
<phillw> tsimonq2: you have failed to see what I asked.....
<tsimonq2> phillw: well nvm he doesn't have commit access
<tsimonq2> and what?
<phillw> tsimonq2: I can assure you that agaida is quite capable of commits, I just enjoyed the comment... so read the bug carefully and follow the trail.
<tsimonq2> phillw: I just don't know what you are saying
<phillw> tsimonq2: follow the bug... a hint... read the attached patch.
<tsimonq2> phillw: I still don
<tsimonq2> *don't get it
<phillw> tsimonq2: read [task-lxqt-desktop.patch (text/x-diff, attachment)]
<tsimonq2> phillw: I know, what's abnormal about it?
<phillw> tsimonq2: .... did you not notice this??
<phillw>  +# thank to debian-qt-kde and their sensible defaults we must explicit choose
<phillw>  +# a sddm theme, otherwise sddm would throw in half of kde
<phillw>  +# and the neighbors pets too:
<phillw> 😜
<tsimonq2> hahahahahah
<phillw> do read bug reports and patches.... devs have humour
<phillw> tsimonq2: there is a 2nd bug raised over that issue..
<phillw> tsimonq2: As both jorn and a gaida seem content with list of things to add in, I will be adding that set to the lubuntu LXQt wiki page with the comments from both of them so people can see where things are up to and easily join in to discussions on what is a very important thing for lubuntu.
<phillw> getting an lxqt tasksel into debian is pretty much a pre-requisite for us to have a variant in ubuntu for lubuntu to tune to our own needs.
<phillw> tsimonq2: you okay to move Y stuff to a sub page for the time being?
<tsimonq2> phillw: no, add it to the page if you need
<tsimonq2> please :)
<phillw> okies, but as it is debian-lxqt, lxde-lxqt and lubuntu-lxqt it will be going to the top of the page :) Oh, and there will shortly be a new Fb group for LXQt ... still chatting about how it should be structured and phrased.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-30
<tsimonq2> phillw: my metapackage is recommended on the wiki page because it has a DM and such
<ianorlin> does it also have the lubuntu artwork?
<ianorlin> tsimonq2, ^
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: yes it does
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: I'm hacking on it now
<tsimonq2> we'll have a lightdm greeter soon, right from the Lubuntu sources
<tsimonq2> (hopefully)
<ianorlin> yeah sudo apt-get install lxqt does not bring that in
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: don't use that, that's Debian's
<tsimonq2> I'm ensuring my package has everything you need
<tsimonq2> and Julien's is a bit weird, breaks regularly
<ianorlin> juliens is upstream git
<tsimonq2> but it breaks frequently, better to use the packages in the repos, I'd be curious to see if we can get Snappy packages working :)
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: do you want to mess with Snappy packages or should I?
<ianorlin> tsimonq2, I don't really have much insterest in snappy that much I kind of have a lot of trouble groking yaml for an inexplicable reason
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: do you want to try and learn or would you like me to just play with it? :)
<ianorlin> go ahead
<tsimonq2> thanks ianorlin :)
<agaida> tsimonq2: if you have access to the daily-ppa - hack the damn tasksel and be done with it - dont reinvent the wheel everytime
 * agaida wonders about NIH-syndrom
<tsimonq2> agaida: heh, that's Julien's PPA
<tsimonq2> agaida: I only have access to ppa:tsimonq2/lxqt-meta
<agaida> :)
 * agaida suggest a brainstorming with the title "Teamwork"
<agaida> or "How to bundle efforts"
<tsimonq2> I agree fully
<tsimonq2> apparently he wants us to use the Debian LXQt metapackage
<tsimonq2> which, don't get me wrong, I love Debian and I love LXQt and a mix of the two
<tsimonq2> but the NIH syndrome that makes Lubutnu different from LXDE should make Lubuntu different from LXQt
<agaida> and exactly this i had in mind as i began the desktop tast
<agaida> task even
<tsimonq2> what did you have in mind? sorry
<agaida> derivatives
<tsimonq2> I see
<agaida> you will find a lot of alternatives in that task-package, may it sddm|openboy|xwindowmanager or so
<agaida> dm, tsss
<tsimonq2> but we have the Lubuntu artwork and such that makes bundling it all in one metapackage impractical, I love the efforts made by you guys and the LXQt guys, but IMHO if we can't just take the LXDE metapackage from Debian, we can't take the LXQt metapackage from Debian
<tsimonq2> you get my point?
<phillw> tsimonq2: that is why it comes in two parts :)
<agaida> lqubuntu-meta: Depends: lxqt; Recommends: lubuntu-artwork, {list of packages}
<tsimonq2> !info lqubuntu-meta
<tsimonq2> !info lqubuntu-meta yakkety
<ubot93> Package lqubuntu-meta does not exist in yakkety
<agaida> it isn't a package right now
<agaida> but its the way to go - extend the meta-package(s) and tasks with own things and be done
<tsimonq2> well this is why I hacked my metapackage together (fully compliant with Debian standards version 3.9.7 BTW)
<phillw> indeed :)
<tsimonq2> because we don't have that yet
<agaida> 3.9.7 is far outdated
<tsimonq2> hmm
<agaida> :P
<tsimonq2> them I might be wrong with that, hold on
<agaida> no, the standards are ok for xenial
 * tsimonq2 thought it was 3.9.8 but whatever
<tsimonq2> I'll read the checklist and upgrade tonight :)
<tsimonq2> anyways
<tsimonq2> agaida: you think my package has outdated standards? lubuntu-meta:
<tsimonq2> Standards-Version: 3.8.3
<agaida> hrhrhr
<agaida> isn't that important - compats are important
<tsimonq2> that's just the number?
<tsimonq2> if so, I'm at 9
<agaida> and thats current
<tsimonq2> agaida: lubuntu-meta is at 7
<agaida> it isnt important for metapackages
<agaida> you only declare with debian/compat to which helper you are compatible
<agaida> so if you are in need of some modern stuff you are doomed if compat is set to 5 or so
<tsimonq2> agaida: so what is the plan for Lubuntu LXQt packages going forward?
<agaida> which plan?
<tsimonq2> metapackages
<tsimonq2> what's in Debian?
<agaida> i would build metapackages like for lxde - maybe learn some lessons from the past and done
<tsimonq2> so we don't have Lubuntu LXQt metapackages in Debian?
<agaida> why should debian take care of lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> which is my point in questioning the lxqt metapackage being used :P
<tsimonq2> (from Debian)
<agaida> we have a basic lxqt metapackages lxqt-core and lxqt - and these metapackages play well with task-lxqt-deskop
<tsimonq2> so it plays well but you don't actually have Lubuntu metapackages in Debian?
<agaida> and you can make own meta-packages, that are based on lxqt - thats what i would do
<agaida> no - downstream packages are downstream packages
<tsimonq2> aha! thanks agaida :)
<agaida> and btw - for siduction i use only the standard packages with some enhancements
<agaida> http://git.siduction.org/blob/base!pyfll.git/master/pyfll!packages!packages.d!980-siduction-lxqt - the rest is defined elsewhere
<agaida> we have to list recommends explicitly - thats why the list is so long
<tsimonq2> agaida: do you guys have a replacement for lightdm?
<agaida> we use sddm distributionwide
<agaida> it fit our needs
<tsimonq2> SDDM?
 * tsimonq2 Googles
<agaida> and i have no problem to mix pure GTK with a Qt DM
<tsimonq2> so what theming do you use?
<tsimonq2> (if any)
<tsimonq2> does LXQt have an SDDM theme?
<agaida> one could read the topic in freenode #lxde
<phillw> :P
<agaida> siduction has a sddm theme
<agaida> its simple, just some qss and be done with
<tsimonq2> what's the package name?
<agaida> $release-sddm-theme i guess, might be sddm-theme-$release too
<tsimonq2> so sddm-theme-lxqt?
<tsimonq2> or sddm-theme-stretch?
<agaida> no, as in sddm-theme-whiteroom, sddm-theme-paintitblack and sddm-theme-thunderstruck
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> what comes with LXQt?
<agaida> boah, linux sucks - i give it up for today with the Miix
<agaida> depends on the release
<tsimonq2> !info sddm-theme-thunderstruck yakkety
<ubot93> Package sddm-theme-thunderstruck does not exist in yakkety
<agaida> right
<agaida> and will never exist - its a siduction package
<tsimonq2> are there sddm theme packages in Ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> ohhhhh
<tsimonq2> I see
<agaida> in ubuntu there should be maui, maldives, simple and breeze - but breeze will throw in half KDE and neigbours pet too
<agaida> +h
<phillw> tsimonq2: sddm-theme-lubuntu-chooser
<tsimonq2> I just looked it up, but thanks anyways phillw :)
<phillw> agaida: someone who could be a professional complainer has given the package links that we discussed re: what Jorn had listed as pleasing..... I was stunned to read it!!!
<tsimonq2> phillw: hm?
<agaida> ha, get my Miix back to normal - aka working :)
<agaida> CPU~Quad core Intel Atom Z3745 (-MCP-) clocked at 1331 MHz OS~Microsoft Windows 10 Home Insider Preview (10.0.14332) RTM x86 Up~00:11 Mem~1007/1944 MB HDD~125 GB (23.7% used) Procs~70 Client~Quassel (Qt5) v0.12.3 (git-732615f) winxi~0.7.0
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-01
<phillw> wxl: ping
<phillw> tsimonq2: you about?
<tsimonq2> phillw: yep
<tsimonq2> what's up?
<phillw> actually, it's more a case of what's down ☺
<tsimonq2> hahahahah
<tsimonq2> so what do you need?
<phillw> just to let you know that things have calmed down in the LXQt area.... Xenial will be added in as per the one jorn wrote and Yakkety will also still be allowed on the page.
<tsimonq2> huh?
<phillw> he was thinking that there were two versions for xenial, he now knows that this is not the case.
<tsimonq2> what do you mean?
<phillw> he thought jorn's version wasn't based on the debian-lxqt meta-package. Which it is, as will will lubuntu's LXQt flavour.
<tsimonq2> I still don't get what you are saying
<phillw> I'll be updating the wiki page tomorrow :)
<phillw> do you know if wxl is due on in next hour ?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> phillw: what do you plan on updating?
<phillw> the LXQt wiki page?...
<tsimonq2> what do you plan on changing, just out of curiosity?
<phillw> Add in xenial
<tsimonq2> I can do that right now
<phillw> and some background on how debian-lxqt, lxde and lubuntu-lxqt are sharing resources with RazorQt etc.....
<phillw> tsimonq2: you can't because there are some edits that need to be made from bug hunting today.
<tsimonq2> phillw: then tell me and while I have the spare time today I can handle it :)
<phillw> it's easier to do it :)
<tsimonq2> I can add in Xenial right now, my metapackage covers that
<phillw> it will not be using that one.
<tsimonq2> well we can't practically use a daily PPA
<tsimonq2> or recommend it
<phillw> where do you get the idea that it's using daily, or landing ?
<tsimonq2> because it's more than a simple metapackage that only specifies depends
<tsimonq2> well Julien's is a daily PPA for sure
<tsimonq2> I test a lot of alpha software and I wouldn't trust myself with that
<phillw> and that has got what to do with LXQt ?
<tsimonq2> because it has LXQt packages that have a newer delta that like to screw with things
<tsimonq2> even if they don't now, I can't trust it, it's hurt me one too many times
<tsimonq2> there is no need to modify the page as it is already accurate
<phillw> tsimonq2: there is and it will be corrected as per Julien's agreement.
 * agaida hands tsimonq2 some hansplast http://www.hansaplast.com/
<tsimonq2> phillw: what did he say?
<agaida> hansaplast is good if playing with bleeding edge
<tsimonq2> agaida: what are you implying?
<phillw> that we use Jorn's instructions with one correction  for fonts that was discussed earlier with agaida
<tsimonq2> when?
<tsimonq2> and what instructions?
<phillw> on #phillw and in email between myself and Julien
<agaida> fonts-droid are gone for god and are replaced by noto
<phillw> agaida: and Jorn is 100% happy with the edit
<tsimonq2> phillw: #phillw is NOT a Lubuntu channel and you can not expect people to join to keep in the loop about this
<phillw> tsimonq2: and #lubuntu-devel is not a debian channel... as I'm standing in both camps, it is neutral territory :) the same named channel is also on oftc if needed :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: well it wasn't in that channel either
<tsimonq2> it's not in the middle, it's a third-party channel that you both happen to be in
<phillw> indeed not, as it was tying up debian lxqt and what lubuntu is doing.
<tsimonq2> !info task-lxqt-desktop
<tsimonq2> !info task-lxqt-desktop yakkety
<ubot93> Package task-lxqt-desktop does not exist in yakkety
<agaida> you should look in the right places
<tsimonq2> agaida: how so?
<agaida> https://tracker.debian.org/tasksel would be a fine start
<agaida> #814923 [n|+|  ] [tasksel] tasksel: Please add task-lxqt-desktop to tasksel
<agaida> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=814923
<ubot93> Debian bug 814923 in tasksel "tasksel: Please add task-lxqt-desktop to tasksel" [Normal,Open]
<tsimonq2> !info task-lxde-desktop yakkety
<ubot93> Package task-lxde-desktop does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> \o/
<agaida> how can it - if the patch is not applied in debian yet
<agaida> you need some patience
<tsimonq2> agaida: but I just checked if the LXDE package is in Yakkety
<agaida> hey - lxqt is and will be bleeding edge - and it will take a lot time and efforts to change that
<tsimonq2> what do you mean?
<agaida> to have released software someone has to release the software - oh, and someone has to develop it before a possible release
<agaida> and if it is released one could make packages
<agaida> and that process takes time and patience
<tsimonq2> I meant in what context?
<tsimonq2> why are you telling me this?
<agaida> you should understand that we talk about a timespan of a year or two to have things sorted
<tsimonq2> so why can't I be prepared for that?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-25
<redwolf> o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf WOLF! ._.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Aye
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How are you?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Horny .__.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why? ._.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Dunno. It's my natural status :D
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-28
<Mouxon> Hi! I just upgraded to Zesty (from Yakkety) and now, I have a lot of problems with gtk applications. I tried to execute gedit or gtk3-demo, but nothing happened and there is no error. Any idea to show the log ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Mouxon, Run it in the terminal.
<Mouxon> @tsimonq2, I tried but I successed to have an error with 'gedit --wait': "Failed to register: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying".
<meetingology> Mouxon: Error: "tsimonq2," is not a valid command.
<Mouxon> tsimonq2, I tried but I successed to have an error with 'gedit --wait': "Failed to register: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying".
<Mouxon> I also tried to execute vim-gtk and vim-gtk3 and it seems that only gtk3 doesn't work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23 ^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mouxon: try emailing the Lubuntu-users list
<Mouxon> Ok, thanks tsimonq2
<wxl> Mouxon: still around?
<Mouxon> Yes
<wxl> what about gtk3-demo? same issue?\
<Mouxon> Yes
<wxl> k i'm going to explore more. your mailing list message will remind me to do so :)
<Mouxon> I watched to dbus-monitor but I don't understand the output :D
<wxl> you can include that in the message
<Mouxon>  What is the mailing list email ?
<wxl> lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Mouxon> Thanks
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-30
<frodo654321> Hi there ..
<frodo654321> What's the progress on LXQT on Lubuntu ?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> You can test the metapackage by yourself (lubuntu-qt-desktop) available since Xerus release :)
<frodo654321> Thanks ..
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But as it's being ported from Qt4 to Qt5 it still needs a "retouch"
<frodo654321> Will it still run as fast as LXDE on the same hardware?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> The Qt Team is optimizing the Qt core libraries to make it as fast as "old" gtk ones.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> And our goal is to keep light but fully functional apps on top of that.
<acheronuk> Qt is not 'heavyweight', really. just what some project do with it makes it so
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes
<frodo654321> i like the desktop because it doesn't get in your way, unlike the one that came out of Redmond :)
 * acheronuk notes KDE plasma used about 1/2 the memory that Unity an Unity 8 did :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> A couple distros released LXQt desktops, I've tested and I don't like them, because of the customised environment.
<acheronuk> as always, it's not what you've got, but what you do with it that matters. ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> indeed
<frodo654321> I have noticed how the system swaps out even when it has lots of available memory, I disabled swap and it runs fine :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I don't even have a swap :)
<frodo654321> I've got the system running on 13G partition ..
<frodo654321> It's a 23 GB partition the system is 13 GB ..
<redwolf> enough
<redwolf> mine is 15 I think
<redwolf> Linux isn't a resource devouring OS really
<frodo654321> Change of topic. I guess the systemd wars are over ?
<redwolf> yes :)
<frodo654321> I haven't noticed a big difference myself, except maybe boot and shutdown times are a bit faster.
<redwolf> actually, new versions work better than upstart
<redwolf> there's some documentation here for "nostalgics": https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<frodo654321> It used to wait on 'waiting-on-network', I disabled some script and it boots a lot quicker. It's to do with a non-standard NIC, I think ?
<redwolf> it seems you did a good job
<redwolf> not for average users, though! :)
<frodo654321> It's a cobbled together machine made out of old parts.
<redwolf> well done
<frodo654321> I'm still 0n 16.04, time for an upgrade ?
<redwolf> I always recommend a fresh install but, unless you want an edge OS, or if you don't need to keep that system for any server reason, yeah, go ahead
<frodo654321> I did run dist-upgrade and for what ever reason it decided to remove most of the installation. I did of course make a full back-up before.
<redwolf> that's wise. and that's why I recommend to fresh install re-using the home partition
<redwolf> so you get back all your preferences and settings
<redwolf> including ssh, pgp, and other keys
<frodo654321> I've got a recovery system on a USB .. I've managed to squeeze MPV onto it, it actually runs faster than from the harddrive. https://mpv.io/
<redwolf> sorry, lunch time! brb
<frodo654321> "including ssh, pgp, and other keys" .. I don't have anything confidential on this machine. I always assume someone is monitoring me :)
<frodo654321> ok gtg .. bye
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-23
<lubot> <Jyoti> As I understand it, the problem is not in a specific network manager but in the conflict between two network managers. As you have the skills and knowledge to evaluate better, see which of the two to keep. All the best!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks Jyoti :)
<lubot> <coolpolygons> great work
<lubot> <coolpolygons> im about to run some tests for 18.04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice :)
<neyder> hello, testing alternate installer without network, and if i put fdqn like: hostname.sub.domain.tld it warns that it's invalid, since other test (with network) showed me as valid. I selected "do not configure network" at this time. If i put only hostname (not fqdn) it follows straigh
<neyder> thats a feature or bug?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> File a bug? :)
<neyder> will try again with network, but waiting to finish-
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<neyder> tried, yup it only happens with "do not configure network"
<neyder> which project i should report? drop-down menu shows: L-Artwork, L-Next, L-SoftCenter, L-Tweaks. LxFind, Lxscreenshot ???
<neyder> forgot, I find debian-installer
<neyder> tsimonq2: do you sleep?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @neyder, Sometimes. :P
<neyder> checked with ubiquity and you can put FQDN
<neyder> with no network
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<neyder> bug filed :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Link?
<neyder> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1766247
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe ask infinity and/or cjwatson in #ubuntu-devel
<neyder> have anyone tested libreoffice writer in lubuntu, it shuts down after load
<wxl> it's been reported but i don't know that it's a lubuntu only problem
<neyder> kubuntu runs ok
<wxl> neyder: that may be because it's a qt/gtk difference
<wxl> neyder: if that's true, it should work in lxqt and fail in e.g. xubuntu
<lubot> <Neyder> good point
<wxl> i mean it COULD be a lubuntu-only issue but those are quite rare. i remain skeptical 
<BionicMac> I wanted to say "Thanks!" to all the folks involved in producing Lubuntu. It has given my old IBM ThinkCentre (oldISH hardware) server a shiny facelift. First time I have used a GUI on this old machine. Perfect!
<BionicMac> I am currently volunteering my time to test your Lubuntu-18.04 RC on qatracker. So far I have finished three test-case scenarios. Thanks again for the excellent Distro.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-4/
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-24
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin closed pull request #35: add portion for screenshot (master...master) https://git.io/vpmbW
<lyn||orian> wait why is deepin-terminal installed in this new vm ?
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2, ^
<lyn||orian> is this the xterm+thai reappering in another way?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O___O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu?
<lyn||orian> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh no.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ^^w
<krytarik> Can't confirm this from the manifests.
<lyn||orian> it got installed in front of udisks
<lyn||orian> I will attach dpkg.log
<lyn||orian> which should get installed
<lyn||orian> I was testing an alternate btw
<lyn||orian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1766478
<lubot> Muhammad Sigit was added by: Muhammad Sigit
<coolpolygons[m]> Welcome to the dev channel :D
<wxl> lyn||orian: is that weird terminal thing still an issue? do we have a bug report?
<lubot> <acheronuk> this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1766478
<lubot> Pasha Ivanoff was added by: Pasha Ivanoff
<wxl> acheronuk: yes that's the bug. @tsimonq2 that looks like a consequence of allowing recommends :/
<krytarik> ...Ah, alternates.
<acheronuk> allowing recommends would be fine if they were not a bit wrong on lxpanel (according to steve)
<wxl> right
<wxl> but it explains why it's unexpected for us
<acheronuk> if that is the only unexpected thing, I'd say that is a win (assuming this is fixed quickly)
<lyn||orian> yes I can understand that packaging fix looks simple enough
<lyn||orian> I also did not have this in an offline install
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lxpanel (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1ubuntu2 => 0.9.3-1ubuntu3] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 2 new commits to bionic: https://git.io/vpZ9n
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic c98bddc Steve Langasek: Explicitly seed lxterminal in core, so that germinate traversing lubuntu-core dependencies doesn't pick deepin-terminal (or other random Provider) instead as x-terminal-emulator
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic ed40edb Steve Langasek: revert previous commit; it does not fix anything wrt the seeds
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #36: Add obconf (master...master) https://git.io/vpZF1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vpZFp
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 94a1056 Lyn Perrine: Add obconf (#36)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #37: add index for xfburn (master...master) https://git.io/vpZAT
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin closed pull request #37: add index for xfburn (master...master) https://git.io/vpZAT
<wxl> sorry for the confusion about us disabling no-follow-recommends. i didn't ee this one https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/commit/?id=c92351c28b44904a032e860b1fc7ea770d47ef48 but we did try it
<wxl> wait
<wxl> um
<wxl> now i'm reading that wrong
<wxl> no i am 
<wxl> not
<tsimonq2> shush, you :)
<tsimonq2> It's all gucci now.
<wxl> that commit message is crazy making though
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<wxl> it's like a quadruple negative
<tsimonq2> I did that *just* to mess with your head. 
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> (Not really, but...)
<genii> Is this what devs do when they get bored?
<tsimonq2> No, when we get bored, we try to sneak new lolcat releases in Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> imeanwhat
<genii> Heh
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-25
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
<lubot> <Neyder> Time to check!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<coolpolygons[m]> Eyyyyyy is 18.04 out?
<Unit193> !isitout
<ubot93> Not yet!
<lubot2> <Jyoti> Congratulations to Simon Quigley on the proposal, now accepted, to focus development on daily releases over alpha and beta versions ...
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Thanks. :)
<lubot2> ran4erep was added by: ran4erep
<lubot2> <ran4erep> hi
<lubot2> <ran4erep> I got problem with Lubuntu...
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> This isn't the best place for support. :)
<lubot2> <ran4erep> may I try?
<lubot2> <ran4erep> console is spamming with "stdin I/O error" all the time and not launching...
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Your drive might be bad.
<lubot2> <ran4erep> but it's not
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> sounds like a corrupted drive/installation for me
<lubot2> <ran4erep> I try to launch Lubuntu in LiveCD mode
<lubot2> <ran4erep> so it does not installed
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> the same
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> bad usb
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> or bad cd
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> Burn it again, use ETCHER.
<lubot2> <ran4erep> etcher?
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> Are you using a pendrive or a cd?
<lubot2> <ran4erep> pendrive. My device is tablet with UEFI
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> burn the iso/image of lubuntu with etcher, and try again
<lubot2> <ran4erep> it's for Windows?
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> windows and linux, do a search Etcher.io
<lubot2> <ran4erep> I am already flashing
<lubot2> <ran4erep> it's flashed not right, I can't edit groob.cfg...
<lubot2> <Jyoti> @Wolfenprey, Mkusb is the best one. Anyway, as we know this is a development channel, is better do not speak a lot about other subjects and let the developers work.
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> sure
<lubot2> <ran4erep> I managed to edit config via E button, but this error is still there...
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Please ping me if you speak a language other than English and are expert level or native.
<lubot2> <Neyder> @tsimonq2, Ping spanish español native
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ack
<lubot2> <janimat> @tsimonq2, ping Native speaker of Finnish here.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ack
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Soon I'll have a release announcement to translate.
<lubot2> <Neyder> @tsimonq2, Great!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Neyder @janimat What are your UTC offsets?
<lubot2> <StepanSkryabin> @tsimonq2, Russian is my native language
<lubot2> <nosmiles77> Russian is my native language
<lubot2> <nosmiles77> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3965.webp
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, I know rude words in Swedish 😐
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
<lubot2> <coolpolygons> @tsimonq2, Korean
<lubot2> <coolpolygons> Bur translations by strings are gonna be difficult af because the grammar and transitions are completely different.
<lubot2> <coolpolygons> If its translation by sentences then im fine
<lyn||orian> wow another respin?
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
<lubot2> <Neyder> @tsimonq2, Utc-5
<lubot2> <Neyder> @queuebot, Last checks
<lyn||orian> one live session test done
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-26
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> That'll be the last respin.
 * lyn||orian figured as much
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Neyder, Ah cool, so the same offset as me.
 * lyn||orian is utc -7
<lubot2> <Neyder> i don't know if it's a bug, but i never seen encrypt home folder in lubuntu, is that ok?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> The deal with that is, ecryptfs is no longer supported by the Ubuntu Security Team.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> So we removed the option from Ubiquity.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: I can take care of release notes before I fly out tomorrow
<lubot2> <Neyder> i just read ubuntu 18.04 release annoiuncement
<lubot2> <Neyder> no more encrypted home for anyone
<lubot2> <Neyder> encrypted partition likes
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Neyder, Oh?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It's not out yet.
<lubot2> <Neyder> @tsimonq2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes this notes
<lubot2> <Neyder> especifically this ones : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Other_base_system_changes_since_16.04_LTS
<lubot2> <janimat> @tsimonq2, UTC+2
<lubot2> <Neyder> Tested lubuntu desktop i386, going to sleep
<rick_> >
<rick_> help
<lubot2> <Neyder> Command not found
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> There's an RC bug for Lubuntu
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767067
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'll let y'all know once it's better.
<lubot2> <Neyder> BTW in lubuntu i didn't saw ubiquity screen to choose "try" or "install", allways  desktop, or only ubiquity installing
<lubot2> <Neyder> OS: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS x86_64
<lubot2> <Neyder> no more development
<wxl> @tsimonq2: when do you leave?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I leave MKE at 6:47 PM Central
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm out first thing tomorrow morning, so not too far behind you. you got everything taken care of?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yessirre
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> *yessiree
<wxl> @tsimonq2: fab. see you soon :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Love ya, be safe :)
<wxl> you too
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> When do you arrive at SEA?
<wxl> i'm taking the train up and the plane back. weird, i know, but i arrive in bellingham at like 9 or 10 if i remember correctly
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ahh.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> You gonna bike to the hotel then?
<wxl> naw val said she could pick me up or i could take the shuttle from the hotel
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ah OK
<mpmc> You guys a couple? :p
<lubot2> <Neyder> @tsimonq2 it's a release summit ???
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mpmc, :P
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Neyder, Nah, LFNW
<lubot2> <Neyder> But there should be a release party
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Neyder, There should be. :)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<lubot2> <nosmiles77> When will the release be 18.04?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @nosmiles77, Soon.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
<lubot2> <Neyder> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3966.webp
<lubot2> <Neyder> Habemus release images!!!
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3967.mp4
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-27
<lubot2> nusendra was added by: nusendra
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Doing the release right now.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> (finishing up the announcement, etc.)
<lubot2> <nusendra> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3968.webp
<lubot2> <nusendra> can i upgrade lubuntu from 16.04 to 18.04 ?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/bionic-released/
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, If you want to translate this, ping me with translated text and I can add a link to it on the main page.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Yayyy
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3969.mp4
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> Not my best gif, as i can see it now. But so good work people, so much thanks for all your efforts, i will upgrade this weekend.
<lubot2> <nusendra> how can i upgrade my lubuntu 16.04 to 18.04?
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> yeah
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> thanks
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> @nusendra, You have all you need in the release notes.
<lubot2> <nusendra> @Wolfenprey, thanks
<lubot2> robblue2x was added by: robblue2x
<lubot2> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, Nice!
<lubot2> IamINFJ was added by: IamINFJ
<lubot2> technicalbird was added by: technicalbird
<lubot2> <IamINFJ> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3970.mp4
<lubot2> <Neyder> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3973.md
<lubot2> <Neyder> @tsimonq2, ping, Spanish translation in Markdown format.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Neyder, Thanks.
<eephee> hi all! will there be a PowerPC release for 18.04 bionic?  
<wxl> eephee: nope. no more ppc.
<eephee> pitty... thx for the answer though! any info on ubuntu-mate releasing for ppc? 
<wxl> you can ask them but ppc is in general on its way out in the debian world
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> I only have one question, a silly question, really, but why on the OMGUbuntu website never write anything about Lubuntu?
<eephee> wxl: will do. i guess lubuntu 16.04 will have another year of support? so i will go with xenial for now and reassess later.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Because they dislike us.
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Really?
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> Im justo curious, not fan of that web, but sometimes i go to take a look, and NEVER see any word about Lubuntu.
<wxl> eephee we support for 3 years, yeah
<eephee> wxl: well, thx for the answer... and the support! ; )
<wxl> np good luck
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Yep.
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Well, another good reason for use Lubuntu.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-28
<lubot2> <vinay kharayat> @tsimonq2, why?
<lubot2> <Jyoti> @tsimonq2, It does not matter that someone does not like Lubuntu, we like it very much!
<lubot2> :-)
<lubot2> <vinay kharayat> @Jyoti, true
<lubot2> <Jyoti> If I'm not mistaken, the most recent posts specifically about Lubuntu at Omgubuntu was a post in 2016 and a post in 2014 :-)
<lubot2> <AlexanderS4> who cares really
<lubot2> <AlexanderS4> You guys are doing a great job
<lubot2> <vinay kharayat> I dont even know what OMGubuntu is
<parhelia> it's a popular website about... ubuntu
<parhelia> or I know it was popular eight years ago... not sure about now.
<lubot2> <technicalbird> @tsimonq2 why lubuntu next didn't get released?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @technicalbird, Because it's not ready yet.
<lubot2> <technicalbird> Any plans to release in future?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<lubot2> <technicalbird> Is daily release can be installed? Last time when I tried it don't even booted
<Kamilion> Works for me.
<Kamilion> i just got the 32bit build installed on a headless machine, and it was super easy, now that x2goserver's in the bionic repo.
<Kamilion> super nice to get a lubuntu desktop over SSH
<Kamilion> https://files.sllabs.com/files/images/pictures/companyx-minnow.jpg  This little guy here.
<parhelia> that exposed PSU looks a little scary.
<Kamilion> lid generally ain't s'posed to be off.
<Kamilion> s'fine. Little bite won't kill ya generally.
<Kamilion> https://www.exxoshost.co.uk/atari/last/psu/508PSU.jpg
<Kamilion> I took a bite from that fuse right there when I was something like 7 or 8
<Kamilion> i'm only marginally unsane.
<Kamilion> Ain't been bitten many times since, either. Like getting cut by a knife or burned by a pot.
<Kamilion> if you don't learn after the first few times, well, probably no helpin' ya.
<parhelia> heh.
<neyder> good morning guys, i'm at flisol in Puno
<neyder> lets show lubuntu for the lulz
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot2> <vinay kharayat> anyone there?
<lubot2> <Neyder> @vinay kharayat, Where
<krytarik> Over theeere, duude!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-29
<wxl> did someone change the downloads https links to http while i wasn't looking? because they WEREN'T working and now they are
<tsimonq2> I didn't.
<wxl> weird
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-22
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm taking a mini vacation to catch up on stuff. I'll be available on Telegram from time to time, but I'll be back on IRC (from the airport) for the standup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl has upload access if shiznit hits the fan :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Take care, enjoy some time. :)
<krytarik> Yes!  And also don't obfuscate shit!  –__–
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<lubot> <lynorian> I am back from my mini trip as well
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (eoan-proposed) [19.10.1]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9eab84c7f55b: Spellcheck 1.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9eab84c7f55b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL767c49b4269f: Fix booting the image capitlaization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL767c49b4269f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc8c9a0de7921: Spellcheck 1.3] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc8c9a0de7921
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4227087c9227: Spellcheck 2.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4227087c9227
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2118566f648: Spellcheck 2.1.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2118566f648
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALabc18909496e: spellcheck 2.1.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALabc18909496e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL16c6bcf5149d: Spellcheck 2.1.3] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL16c6bcf5149d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b7553d141f3: Spellcheck 2.1.5] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b7553d141f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL528cfcc30fe0: Spellcheck 2.2.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL528cfcc30fe0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b22710d8297: Spellcheck 2.2.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b22710d8297
<apt-ghetto> Who takes care of our new, and special members? https://phab.lubuntu.me/p/oliversmith1407/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Who takes care of our new, and special members? https://phab.lubunt …], @teward001
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> What a time to be alive
 * teward sits on @tsimonq2
<teward> apt-ghetto: does that user need a nuke?
<apt-ghetto> @teward Don't ask me, ask the Big-Boss-is-absent-guideline-about-special-phab-members
<tsimonq2> teward: Please.
<teward> tsimonq2: nukes were already unleashed.
<teward> and target decimated.
<teward> ***BURN THEM!  BURN THEM ALL!  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHSHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-*** *shot*
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<apt-ghetto> * coffee for teward *
<lubot> <teward001> no no coffee sugar
<lubot> <teward001> SUGAR
 * genii 's ears perk up momentarily
<lubot> <teward001> i had 4 coffees already now i need SUGAR
 * kc2bez slides teward a bundle of pixi sticks
 * genii slides teward the Pixie Sticks
<kc2bez> jinx
<genii> heh
<lubot> <teward001> *consumes all then becomes all powerful and laughs evilly*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL99ac305e5190: Spellcheck 2.2.3] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL99ac305e5190
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd2ea76615389: Spellcheck 2.2.5] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd2ea76615389
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08593a738b9e: Spellcheck 2.2.6] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08593a738b9e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb0ebb391436: Spellcheck 2.3.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb0ebb391436
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL96b67501cedc: Spellcheck 2.3.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL96b67501cedc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce6b5771231c: Spellcheck 2.3.3] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce6b5771231c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL660c003bafda: Spellcheck 2.4.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL660c003bafda
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9aa8b041cb7d: Spellcheck 2.4.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9aa8b041cb7d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c5be2af5d4e: Spellcheck 2.4.3] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c5be2af5d4e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf357837aaf90: Start spellcheck of 2.4.4] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf357837aaf90
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf3dc6f278ecb: Finish spell check of pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf3dc6f278ecb
<wxl> kylin's looking pretty lxqt-ish https://news-cdn.softpedia.com/images/news2/ubuntu-kylin-19-04-adds-a-new-visual-experience-latest-wps-office-suite-525754-4.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's because they forked MATE and ported a lot to Qt
<kc2bez> Their plymouth screen is nifty too.
<wxl> omg wth this is cute http://www.ubuntukylin.com/upload/201607/1468285567501856.jpg
<wxl> WE NEED A DINGO BTW
<kc2bez> Dingo Lenny!
<wxl> that
<wxl> who's in charge of doing our lenny's anymore? :(
<teward> you just volunteered I think :)
<wxl> yeah don't think so
<teward> then lets volunteer someone who has no time on their hands.  SIMON.  *shot*
<wxl> well maybe
<wxl> here's a first draft https://infant-community.com/design/images/c77d2bf031f07612.jpg
<teward> lol
<kc2bez> wxl: you stole my work!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: trusty eol announcement?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that remembered me AOL, does it still exist in USA?
<wxl> apparently
<lubot> <teward001> AOL is evil.  For the most part doesn't exist anymore.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [AOL is evil.  For the most part doesn't exist anymore.], it remmebers me the time of netscape communicator, altavista, mirc, etc... Not because it existed here, but it was part of the internet landscape of those days.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have anyone of you heard from appgrid? https://www.appgrid.org/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> couldn't found the sourcecode or more info
<lubot> <HMollerCl> found it https://launchpad.net/appgrid
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3fc0677cf862: Spellcheck 2.4.7] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3fc0677cf862
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe522bfaa4f4: Spellcheck 2.4.8] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe522bfaa4f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL03e3c1a806d6: Spellcheck 2.5.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL03e3c1a806d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91ad81708f88: Spellcheck 2.5.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91ad81708f88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec728bd6eec9: Spellcheck 2.5.3] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec728bd6eec9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b418191e15f: Spellcheck 3.1.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b418191e15f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL511eaf28b1ae: Spellcheck 3.1.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL511eaf28b1ae
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe9344b7568ce: Fix spelling and capitilization of qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe9344b7568ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3916f13e0b5e: Spellcheck 3.1.5] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3916f13e0b5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0cc4129f94d: Spellcheck 3.1.6] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0cc4129f94d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe9286f97cee0: Spellcheck 3.1.7] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe9286f97cee0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3a29caab57ec: Spellcheck 3.1.8] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3a29caab57ec
<popey> Is it 'known' that the installer (calamares?) ignores the language you pick on the boot menu, and chooses "American English" always? 
<popey> If not, happy to file a bug (where?)
<popey> Huh, after the install is complete, it ignored my settings twice now, so the login screen has a US flag on it. :(
<apt-ghetto> Does the keyboard setting change, when you type in the password?
<popey> yes
<popey> that's weird
<apt-ghetto> If you like, you can file a bug on launchpad.net, specifying every single step, what behaviour you expected and what you got
<apt-ghetto> But maybe it is "only" a visibility problem
<kc2bez> It is a bug nonetheless. It probably should be filed against SDDM for not displaying the right keyboard indication. 
<apt-ghetto> I notice the same behaviour also on my lubuntu installations, because I don't use the american layout
<apt-ghetto> And maybe they are two different bugs, one in calamares and the other in sddm
<kc2bez> Maybe. Needs more investigation for sure. 
<apt-ghetto> @popeye, can you elaborate your problem during the installation? I don't remember any issues with calamares.
<kc2bez> Popey ^
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Is time to change repos to eoan?
<apt-ghetto> Why not?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> 👌
<popey> oops, I missed the notification from apt-ghetto
<kc2bez> No worries. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In the spanish channel someone put that a notification appear to upgrade from 18.10 to 19.04. I didn't knew that it was working.
<lubot> <teward001> they may have enabled the upgrade path but I'm not sure
<lubot> <lynorian> that works?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [that works?], Apparently, someone in the Spanish channel says it does
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL610751c4e4ce: Spellcheck 3.2.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL610751c4e4ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58e4e39f3193: Spellcheck 3.2.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58e4e39f3193
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9529ebbbab9f: Spellcheck 3.2.3] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9529ebbbab9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcaa5c2aa49c5: Spellcheck 3.2.4] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcaa5c2aa49c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4a383632ed1: Spellcheck 3.2.5] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4a383632ed1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd2a7dcb09622: Spellcheck 3.2.6] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd2a7dcb09622
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd00a4e17388e: Spellcheck 3.2.7] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd00a4e17388e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL35e9963ef86c: Spellcheck 3.2.8] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL35e9963ef86c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a7179570072: Spellcheck 3.2.9] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a7179570072
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL54af237d9391: Spellcheck 3.2.10] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL54af237d9391
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40bb6009b6b4: Spellcheck 3.2.11] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40bb6009b6b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL692b68c8a874: Spellcheck 3.2.12] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL692b68c8a874
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL87bb0300d7ea: Spellcheck 3.2.13] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL87bb0300d7ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e66e4b435a2: Spellcheck 3.2.15] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e66e4b435a2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ouu
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's just a screenshot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Someone needs to fix Lugito...
<lubot> <teward001> you mean yourself? :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "someone"
<wxl> i actually asked you about it @teward001
<teward> about Lugito?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> SEE
<teward> i don't run Lugito or its code
<wxl> specifically i asked you for your advice so that i could make steps towards resolving it
<teward> and received no notices
<teward> wxl: where did you do this
<wxl> oh, it was rather long ago
<wxl> here
<teward> *puts wxl into a small can*
<wxl> Thu18Apr2019 1510 < wxl:#lubuntu-devel> teward: http server or imgur for media on the telegram/irc bridge? not sure hot the server works but here's the relevant bit in the configs https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/blob/1bf8226d56897977842a096b18235f89a6513aca/src/config.defaults.js#L28 and here's info on imgur https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/blob/develop/extras/Imgur_README.md
<wxl> oh my birthday no less. like you cared.
 * wxl invites everyone to his pity party
<teward> oh that i think got lost :P
<teward> 'cause Simon and everyone was hounding me about Phab and stuff
<teward> :P
<wxl> i mean admittedly it's just a suggestion i asked for, not actually work, buttttttttttttttttt
<teward> I don't know enough about teleirc
<teward> that's something Simon was working on :p
<wxl> fine, imgur it is
<teward> imgur is probably the quicker solution
 * teward puts Simon into a tiny tin can and tosses the can into the Void
<wxl> previously we used the http server and it was broken as heck half of the time. of course, simon set it up.
 * teward goes back to bothering #ubuntu-release for things
<teward> wxl: well that one's kind of a given xD
<wxl> so what IS this screenshot?
<teward> I could look INTO using the HTTP server but for NOW let's use imgur as a 'temporary' stopgap
<teward> https://t.me/ldevel2019/59108
<wxl> ic
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14d13393495b: Spellcheck 3.2.16] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14d13393495b
<lubot> <Neyder> @tsimonq2 [It's just a screenshot], nope is chromecast
<lubot> <Neyder> @tsimonq2 [It's just a screenshot], lubuntu runniong on XO, with chromium casting to chromecast
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL809a002bf8a2: Spellcheck 3.2.17] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL809a002bf8a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc900321dfad6: Spellcheck 3.2.19] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc900321dfad6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd1f9b99e5a23: Spellcheck 3.2.20] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd1f9b99e5a23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0e7643815756: Spellcheck 4.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0e7643815756
<lubot> crixero was added by: crixero
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL688fe34fa581: Spellcheck 4.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL688fe34fa581
 * lynorian is a bit embarrased how many times I mispelled usage in the manual
<tsimonq2> It's ok :)
<wxl> no one cares XD
<tsimonq2> I kind of do ;P but as long as it's getting fixed, it's all good
<wxl> or rather, that is minutae compared to the actual content
<tsimonq2> True.
<wxl> of course i'm sure it helps tsimonq2 sleep at night
<tsimonq2> ^
<wxl> you should just write entirely in acronyms, so there will be no problems
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5acda8b372fd: Spellcheck 4.3] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5acda8b372fd
<kc2bez> Maybe some memes too? XD
<tsimonq2> One does not simply make typos >_>
<kc2bez> O rly?
<tsimonq2> Much meme, very wow.
<kc2bez> :D
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Wanna do the new release of Calamares?
<tsimonq2> I can upload for you.
<wxl> um
<wxl> yiff/
<tsimonq2> Hans has been busy (which is completely understandable) but it needs to get done. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: OH GOD PLEASE NO
<tsimonq2> NO
<tsimonq2> NO
<tsimonq2> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 * wxl huggles tsimonq2 
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> gottem
 * tsimonq2 yeets wxl into teward's home, aka /dev/null
<kc2bez> I can try to get to it this week, what's our timeline?
<tsimonq2> Sometime in the next three months. :P
<kc2bez> :P
<tsimonq2> However, it does include some useful OEM stuff.
<tsimonq2> So, the sooner the better.
<kc2bez> Gotcha.
<kc2bez> Might be this weekend if that is ok.
<tsimonq2> I'm not really back from vac yet, but $work calls, so I'm on here for a bit.
<tsimonq2> (I'll be gone within the hour.)
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Sure!
<tsimonq2> Unless Hans wants to do it first. ;)
<kc2bez> Absolutely. Hans has first dibs.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you saw https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/391 ? something's not cool.
<ubot93> Issue 391 in lxqt/lxqt "Wallpaper preview (Desktop Preferences)" [Open]
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't have the cycles to diagnose that right now, sorry.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do I have a task for that?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: not yet. just became aware of it so feel free to make one. tl;dr we appear to be using the qt dialog when we should be using the lxqt one
<tsimonq2> Check env vars, probably the QPA.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL74bab3019fa9: Spellcheck 5.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL74bab3019fa9
<wxl> same in debian
<wxl> QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=lxqt
<wxl> QT_PLATFORM_PLUGIN=lxqt
<tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox might have some ideas, but like the above issue, I simply don't have the cycles right now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL52d3664efdda: Spellcheck 5.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL52d3664efdda
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wat?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you saw https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/391 ? something's n …], $
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *^
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are thumbnails supposed to show at that small of a size?
<wxl> the issue isn't small thumbnails. the issue is not having them at all.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13b95a7bb4b2: Spellcheck 5.3] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13b95a7bb4b2
<lynorian> thumbnails for what?
<wxl> see the issue above, but for images in the "open" dialogs
<wxl> i.e. not pcmanfm-qt dialogs
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ohhh, Qt is calling up the wrong file chooser
<wxl> it seems to be but how do we set that? 
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> First, make sure the application you're using isn't requesting the wrong one
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's an option to not use the native dialog
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://doc.qt.io/archives/qt-4.8/qfiledialog.html#Option-enum
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bah, that's 4.8
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> thanks Bloogle
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qfiledialog.html#Option-enum
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-24
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then it should use whatever's in your QPA, full stop
<wxl> @UniversalSuperBox it's clear in the issue that at least some distros using LXQt are using the right dialog, but Debian/Ubuntu aren't.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it's both, then the issue probably runs into Qt packaging space. Not sure I can be of more help without super digging.
<lubot> GuvoLX was added by: GuvoLX
<wxl> sigh
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lubot> <GuvoLX> (*).(*)
<lubot> <GuvoLX> Hi !🙌
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hello!
<wxl> o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W16qzZ7J5YQ
<lynorian> oh wow
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Absolutely. Hans has first dibs.], Sorry, I have very little time this month at least
<kc2bez> No worries. We do what we can when we can. I just wanted to make sure you have first shot at it. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T69: SRUs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd56a8ee3743b: Fix exmaple] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd56a8ee3743b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc9015c5862d0: Spellcheck appendix A] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc9015c5862d0
<guiverc> lynorian,  typo (s/Mehtod/Method/) on https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.1/fcitx.html
<lynorian> thanks guiverc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55eca1874d8e: Fix typo thanks Chris Guiver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55eca1874d8e
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we're still letting anyone into ~lubuntu-desktop, right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: we're still letting anyone into ~lubuntu-desktop, right?], Yeah, I guess
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Lubuntu will be at LinuxFest Northwest this weekend! … https://twitter.com/tsimonquigley2/status/1121034763660333056
<wxl> @tsimonq2: looks like we DO need a libfm-qt rebuild to fix the qpa issue https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/391#issuecomment-486326936
<ubot93> Issue 391 in lxqt/lxqt "Wallpaper preview (Desktop Preferences)" [Open]
<wxl> despite what the user said, if you read up, there's no build depend on libfm-qt in lxqt-qtplugin, so we should be able to ignore that
<wxl> @tsimonq2: scratch that. it's worse. and stupider. see next comment.
<kc2bez> OMG
<wxl> but it does say something about devs being bad and presuming because it works on their machines (with all the dev packages installed) that it works for normal users
<kc2bez> Always test on a fresh install.
<wxl> ALWAYS
<wxl> i swear to god i'm going to write a "scientific method for open source software" article
<kc2bez> Your methods are spot on so I encourage that.
<wxl> it's sometimes time consuming but it's the only way to be sure
<wxl> especially with how much things change
<wxl> when you see a package with a 7ubuntu10 version string you start biting your fingernails off even thinking about contacting upstream
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> when you see a package with a 7ubuntu10 version string you start biting yo …], debian-installer XD
<wxl> no
<wxl> !info debian-installer
<ubot93> debian-installer (source: debian-installer): Debian Installer documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 20101020ubuntu571 (eoan), package size 658.2 kB, installed size 1289 kB
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XDDD
<wxl> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> HOLY SHIT
<wxl> ^^^ LANGUAGE TOTALLY ACCEPTABLE IN THIS CASE
<kc2bez> HAHAHA
<wxl> it's really weird that debian themselves would submit over 2 million unique patches to their own software
<wxl> ;)
<teward> lol
<kc2bez> Is that a date code?
<kc2bez> LoL
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> From 2010...
<wxl> it is weird that there is a debian patch, though
<kc2bez> The saga continues.
<wxl[m]> Yes it does. Wow. Getting bizarre
<wxl[m]> And to think the initial response was "this bug was fixed five years ago, works for me"
<kc2bez> Yeah, read "you did it all wrong in your distro"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> isn't it a debian issue then?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt install libfm-qt-dev
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that worked for me
<kc2bez> Right but should we need to install the dev package on the system?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> shouldn't be
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but it's the way it's packaged in debian then?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> who packs lxqt for debian?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or *packaged
<kc2bez> agaida
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaaaaaaaaaa, now I undertsand.
<wxl> if you read a little bit further it's because of the way the software calls on the library coupled with the fact that we/debian split out dev libs
<wxl> this is the key comment https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/391#issuecomment-486345993
<ubot93> Issue 391 in lxqt/lxqt "Wallpaper preview (Desktop Preferences)" [Open]
<wxl> huh
<wxl> why do we not have featherpad 0.9.4?
<wxl> it's been around since feb
<kc2bez> Wat? I thought Simon did that. 
<wxl> nope
<wxl> every release has been an auto-sync https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/featherpad
<wxl> which begs the question: why didn't it sync? 
<wxl> the last change was 3 mar
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> which begs the question: why didn't it sync?], Debian Import Freeze
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why didn't it sync 0.9.4-1?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Debian Import Freeze
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The autosyncer is turned off then
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I love you but RTFM XD
<wxl> ah yeah darn, it missed it by a couple days
<wxl> lame
<wxl> well why didn't WE sync it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No clue
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because you thought it was synced by the autosyncer apparently
<wxl> or at least cherry pick some stuff :/
<wxl> no
<wxl> to be fair, i didn't even know there was a new release :/
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also a very compelling why
<wxl> but you know, simon knows everything
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't :P
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ooooh, punching back with a strong "Blame Simon"
<wxl> it's usually the appropriate answer to blame simon. amirite @teward001?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I didn't know wxl was so blind :P XD
<kc2bez> Did he borrow agaida's monitor?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<teward> i think he borrowed Simon's monitor which has vairous... things... on it at the moment...
<teward> which reminds me, clean your monitor @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHA
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> well why didn't WE sync it?], we might have been taking care of the data loss
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL21e1044e6383: clarify launching command terminal keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL21e1044e6383
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6b04280f79ea: Spellcheck appendix C] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6b04280f79ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL81409e3fadc6: Spellcheck upgrading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL81409e3fadc6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd1217430aa2: Spellcheck keyboard] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd1217430aa2
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5533b7b36c77: Add comment to lowriter and how to reply] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5533b7b36c77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe6c4b860d44: Add go to page] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe6c4b860d44
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb6c53b5caf4c: Start tables to lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb6c53b5caf4c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL28668c0a8f0c: Add how to insert things into table and move to other rows and columns] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL28668c0a8f0c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL860bd2eae433: Add styles of lowriter tables] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL860bd2eae433
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc13d9dd1997a: Add inserting rows/columns before/after in lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc13d9dd1997a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL01d47935e576: Add adding multiple rows and columns and deleteing a row] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL01d47935e576
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2cbc48b8d104: Add deleting columns and whole table to lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2cbc48b8d104
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcca371cb3ff7: Fix usage one more time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcca371cb3ff7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL484e79ef0d2f: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL484e79ef0d2f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL695a818efc19: Add number formatting switching] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL695a818efc19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4402ae5e2e53: Add switch to percentage number format] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4402ae5e2e53
<kc2bez> New Calamares released today. https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.6-is-out/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ouuu
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, got some goodies I think you were waiting for.
<lubot> <kc2bez> 2 week cycle on that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweeet
<apt-ghetto> Does anyone need an estethic surgery or breast reduction in Tunisia? => https://phab.lubuntu.me/p/medcarthage/
<apt-ghetto> @teward would you please nuke him/her/it? I organise sugar for you
<lubot> <kc2bez> telegram ping for @teward001 too ^^
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 this is why I suggested disabling user reg to begin with 😜
<lubot> <teward001> for NOW
<lubot> <teward001> i've required email verification
<lubot> <teward001> AND required admin approval
<lubot> <teward001> so your jobs are busier now :P
 * apt-ghetto pours sugar over teward
 * kc2bez slides teward coffee too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [for NOW], Thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [so your jobs are busier now :P], noU :P
 * genii 's ears perk up for a moment at the mention of coffee
<lubot> <teward001> *consumes all the coffee on the planet*
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why does everyone beat up teward so much
<lubot> <teward001> because we take unlimited shots at simon and walter already so
<genii> @UniversalSuperBox I can only speak for myself, but he tends to hog all the coffee
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <teward001> that's only because I share it with the Ubuntu SEcurity Team who needs it as much as I do :P
<teward> mdeslaur even admitted it in -hardened xD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Standup today! I'll be at GRB and I have a deadline of 45 mins to do the meeting, but I have some text prepared
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b32d7dd68f7: Add switching back to number format] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b32d7dd68f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdc3c7c3f0a6f: Add value highlighting to localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdc3c7c3f0a6f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL084e31a6109b: Fix missed typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL084e31a6109b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL88f440c85086: Add set background image to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL88f440c85086
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05c2ec7d3c42: Add screenshot for inserting tables] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05c2ec7d3c42
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcebe634055b4: Add lowriter findbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcebe634055b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL51f541d2c968: Fix spelling usage wrong again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL51f541d2c968
<wxl> what time is our meeting?
<lubot> <lynorian> 2pm my time I think which is in 45 minutes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^ that
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Lubuntu 19.04 is out! https://lubuntu.me/disco-release | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Telegram: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development | Standup meetings: Thursdays 2100 UTC
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL473bd3706ab8: Add lowriter_paragraph screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL473bd3706ab8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL702ff85242e6: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL702ff85242e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL702ff85242e6: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL702ff85242e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c2863f2f1a0: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c2863f2f1a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL742054b9a3f5: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL742054b9a3f5
<tsimonq2> I'm through TSA and almost ready for the meeting. :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Must be you don't look seedy enough for secondary inspection.
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not carrying enough USB sticks obv
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> I did show the TSA agent my Raspberry Pi 3 and was like "does this need its own basket?" :P
<tsimonq2> OHAI
<tsimonq2> Standup time.
<tsimonq2> Who's here?
<kc2bez> o/
<wxl> o_
<lynorian> \o
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: You go first.
<tsimonq2> Then wxl and then lynorian.
<wxl> hello, we're doing the wave UGH
<kc2bez> Short copy pasta
<kc2bez> I've been "here" but I am afraid I don't have too much further to show for it. 
<kc2bez> I did notice and posted earlier that the new Calamares has been released. I will try to get to that this weekend at some point.
<kc2bez> That is about it for me.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> Thanks for your work!
<tsimonq2> wxl: GO GO GO GO GOOOOO
<wxl> 1s something weird here
<wxl> pastebin cuz mine is too long https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zQDCGpprCY/
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> Paste it in here
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have flood protection on?
<tsimonq2> ...or I will XD
<tsimonq2> Nope Daltonm
<tsimonq2> *Dalton
<kc2bez> Oh, stuff before release, I forgot all about that.
<kc2bez> bluurr
<wxl> ok fine i'll paste it
<wxl> one bit at a time though at least
<wxl> if it's going to blow up, this is the one
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl>  * BUG TRIAGE 
<wxl>    * Chromium can't be set as default browser when BROWSER variable is defined pushed upstream: bug 1823917
<wxl>    * Confirmed other browsers can't be made default is fixed: bug 1795539
<wxl>    * Commented on LXQt about Chromium as default with suggestion use `xdg-settings` in lieu of BROWSER: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1513
<wxl>    * Confirmed language names have spaces where appropriate: bug 1801440
<wxl>    * Made a bug to consolidate related issues to BROWSER variable: bug 1824654
<wxl>    * Confirmed trojita still segfaults when repeatedly sorting (and that screen size matters): bug 1797665
<ubot93> Bug 1823917 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Can't set Chromium as the default browser when BROWSER variable is defined" [Medium, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823917
<wxl>    * Triaged a bug about keyboard shortcut conflicts: bug 1802501
<wxl>    * Could not confirm qpdfview segfaulting: bug 1807621
<ubot93> Bug 1795539 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "only falkon and firefox can be set as default browser" [Medium, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795539
<wxl>    * Struggled to understand a bug about brightness keys changing "screen gain": bug 1820173
<wxl>    * Similar struggle on a bug about screen blanking when watching Youtube on Chromium: bug 1820171
<ubot93> Issue 1513 in lxqt/lxqt "set default browser" [Open]
<wxl>    * Triaged a bug concerning Calamares' partitioner not making it clear that formating has been selected: bug 17713610
<wxl>    * Triaged a bug regarding sensors widget forgetting custom colors: bug 1812826
<wxl>    * Confirmed a bug about summary window expansion in Calamares is fixed: bug 1801441
<ubot93> Bug 1801440 in calamares (Ubuntu) "When the 'System Language' and '...Locale' are displayed, 'UnitedStates' contains no space." [Low, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801440
<ubot93> Bug 1824654 in lxqt-session (Ubuntu) "using BROWSER environment variable to set default browser creates several problems" [High, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824654
<ubot93> Bug 1797665 in trojita (Ubuntu) "segfault when repeatedly sorting" [Medium, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797665
<ubot93> Bug 1802501 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Openbox shortcuts involving the Windows/Meta/Super key conflict with the use of that key to open the menu in lxqt-globalkeys" [High, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1802501
<ubot93> Bug 1807621 in qpdfview (Ubuntu) "missing icon theme and segmentation fault trying to open qpdfview" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1807621
<ubot93> Bug 1820173 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness buttons change gain instead of brightness" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1820173
<ubot93> Bug 1820171 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Screen blank when watching youtube on Chromium" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1820171
<ubot93> Bug 1812826 in lxqt-panel (Ubuntu) "Sensors Widget forgets custom colors when re-opening the Configure Panel window" [Medium, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1812826
<ubot93> Bug 1801441 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Overview summary window is so tall, almost cannot see buttons" [Undecided, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801441
<wxl>  * TASKS
<wxl>    * Helped Raman get rid of ubuntu-report in the seed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50
<wxl>    * Made a task to deal with LXQt's problematic default web browser mechanism: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<wxl>    * Gave my opinion on VPN protocols: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55
<wxl>    * Restored the task to fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Resolved] figure out why we have golang in our packageset: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] get rid of `$BROWSER`!: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<wxl>    * Made a task to fix fcitx packages, pulling in an old task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Implement support for extra protocols in nm-tray: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<wxl>    * Created meta task for SRUs: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] fix fcitx packages: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] SRUs: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T69
<wxl>  * TESTING
<wxl>    * Confirmed mimeapps fix works: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3
<wxl>    * Confirmed python3-launchpadlib fix works: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T44
<wxl>    * Confirmed Calamares segfault fix works: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40
<wxl>    * Confirmed software-properties fix works: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Resolved] Provide complete mimeapps.list: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3
<wxl>    * Coordinated some help getting the testing checklist done (thanks @DarinMiller from Kubuntu-land!)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Resolved] add python3-launchpadlib to live seed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T44
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Resolved] Cala segfault when performing action with no selection: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40
<wxl> ok and these last few categories have only a couple items so
<wxl>  * COMMITS
<wxl>    * Added known bugs to the release notes
<wxl>  * REVIEWS
<wxl>    * Accepted fixing italics: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D9
<wxl>  * INFRASTRUCTURE
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Fix markdown syntax: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D9
<wxl>    * Spent a bunch of time editing the downloads page
<wxl>    * Updated the testing checklist
<wxl>  * TODO
<wxl>    * Make a SRU for usb-creator-kde stretching back to xenial through disco: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix usb-creator-kde: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<wxl>    * Get remotely accessible dev container set up
<wxl> oh i also added an SRU link to our "current development" section in the sidebar in phab
<wxl> not to mention support in irc and mailing lists
<wxl> and trying to keep fritz from taking agaida's advice to build his own packages XD
<wxl> that's it!
<tsimonq2> Cool :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: Fritz> XD
<tsimonq2> Thanks for your work, wxl!
<tsimonq2> lynorian's turn.
<wxl> np
<tsimonq2> Then I'll go, 'cause flights and stuff.
<lynorian> I spellchecked a whole lot of stuff in the manual
<wxl> yay vim
<lynorian> I added more on tables in libreoffice writer in the manual
<lynorian> added new hashes for 19.04
<lynorian> I added nomodeset to tips and tricks and setting boot options since last standup
<wxl> nice
<kc2bez> sweet
<lynorian> added a screenshot to the live session
<lynorian> lots of new stuff on pcmanfm-qt new features like permanant filter bar
<lynorian> and split view
<lynorian> new featherpad screenshot
<lynorian> new installer screenshots
<lynorian> new docked notifiactions in the panel and the power management part to the panel including battery info
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm waiting to hear back from #ubuntu-devel on Freenode regarding their ISO tester
<tsimonq2> Cool
<tsimonq2> lubot: Anything else? :)
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> lynorian: 
<lynorian> nope that is it
<tsimonq2> Cool!
<tsimonq2> I go next.
<tsimonq2>  * Lubuntu 19.04 has been released!
<tsimonq2>    - Worked on polishing the blog post: https://lubuntu.me/disco-released/
<tsimonq2>    - Published to social media and analyzed feedback from contributors on it.
<tsimonq2>    - Prior to the release, I cherry-picked several patches onto Calamares: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/3.2.4-0ubuntu3
<tsimonq2>    - Discussed the CSS for cdimage.u.c with xnox and krytarik. Polish to come.
<tsimonq2>  * Eoan EANIMAL is open for development!
<tsimonq2>    - Helped bootstrap the archive a bit:
<tsimonq2>      + lintian needed to be updated to recognize Eoan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lintian/2.12.0ubuntu1 - upstream merge request: https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/merge_requests/198
<ubot93> Merge 198 in lintian/lintian "Add 'eoan' as a known Ubuntu distribution." [Closed]
<tsimonq2>      + devscripts needed a no-change rebuild so dch selects eoan by default: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devscripts/2.19.4build1
<tsimonq2>      + debootstrap needed a symlink so schroots could be built: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap/1.0.114ubuntu1
<tsimonq2>  * Refactored our new release documentation: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/new-release/
<tsimonq2>  * Bootstrapped the CI for Eoan and removed Cosmic: https://ci.lubuntu.me/
<tsimonq2>  * Created new ubuntu/eoan branches on all of our repositories, and set them as the default on GitHub.
<tsimonq2>  * Upstream bug reports:
<tsimonq2>    - Calamares: Switch to using unsquashfs for squashfs-based installs in unpackfs - https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1118
<ubot93> Issue 1118 in calamares/calamares "Switch to using unsquashfs for squashfs-based installs in unpackfs" [Open]
<tsimonq2>    - Calamares: License module and contextualprocess together don't work correctly with global variables - https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1124
<ubot93> Issue 1124 in calamares/calamares "License module and contextualprocess together don't work correctly with global variables" [Closed]
<tsimonq2>    - Calamares: License module doesn't understand not being required - https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1125
<ubot93> Issue 1125 in calamares/calamares "License module doesn't understand not being required" [Closed]
<tsimonq2>    - LXQt: Battery status not updating - https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1707 (please confirm!)
<ubot93> Issue 1707 in lxqt/lxqt "Battery status not updating" [Open]
<tsimonq2>  * Pretty much cleaned out the sponsors queue. Started a discussion on ubuntu-devel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2019-April/040665.html
<tsimonq2>  * I now maintain mokutil in Debian, which is pretty cool.
<tsimonq2>  * Worked on a pastebinit SRU to fix some deprecation errors.
<tsimonq2>  * Preparing to give a few talks at LinuxFest NorthWest this weekend. I'll be two time zones back.
<tsimonq2> Short week overall.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGd2b550e22bd5: Merge from Debian.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGd2b550e22bd5
<tsimonq2> Oh, and that. ^
<tsimonq2> Any questions?
<tsimonq2> Time to go catch a plane! (Well, I have 30 minutes, but I should really wrap things up so I can board without rush.)
<kc2bez> Thanks tsimonq2 !
<tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have a nice trip @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lynorian> Enjoy tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Thanks lynorian 
 * tsimonq2 throws a piano at wxl (and teward, just because)
<tsimonq2> Come to LFNW!
<tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my only new important stuff for this week is that in spanish channel someone said that upgrade version pop-up and worked like a charm.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> didn't knew that worked
<lubot> <HMollerCl> from 18.10 to 19.04
<kc2bez> Excellent, glad it went well.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my only concern is that it does pop-up for version 18.04 (lxde 2 lxqt upgrade)
<lubot> <kc2bez> It wouldn't unless someone changed it from LTS to normal.
<lubot> <kc2bez> 20.04 is a different story.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> default is lts to lts? we should make a task to prevent that to happen in 20.02 then.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1053
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> * Created new ubuntu/eoan branches on all of our repositories, and se …], I was waiting for this. Thanks!
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker uh that's the way it's been for a while unfortunately
<wxl> i don't know if anyone caught this in simon's spew but https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1707
<ubot93> Issue 1707 in lxqt/lxqt "Battery status not updating" [Open]
<wxl> it needs further testing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker uh that's the way it's been for a while unfortunately], Ohh! I didn't knew. but anyways lite now.
<wxl> also simon apparently can't fill out a template
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> also simon apparently can't fill out a template], I always wipe out templates
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Pfft
<wxl> omg i'm surprised you didn't get tsujan's close-hammer
<wxl> maybe he only reserves that for new contributors
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> agaida uses nano https://i.imgur.com/uJjF7oV.png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> omg
<kc2bez> woah
<kc2bez> I'll have to get a laptop with a working battery in order to test that :D
<wxl> someone might want to make a task for that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T71: Battery status not updating properly on laptops] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T71
<wxl> ^^ guiverc that one has your name written all over it
<guiverc> ack wxl, I don't see any reference to 18.10/19.04 - or is it both?
<wxl> guiverc: the upstream report is against the latest lxqt sources but it might be good to start with whether or not you can see it in 19.04. if not, we can discuss making use of ci
<guiverc> during nt qa-testing battery % was something I'd occasionally watch & would be mentioned in qa-testing comments.. 
<guiverc> :)   (light bulb moment - the 1707 reminded me of upstream bug number... now I see)
<kc2bez> I did link it didn't I?
<wxl> yeah
<guiverc> kc2bez, yep... but I didn't notice the switch to github.com !
<kc2bez> Oh ok, just making sure. I thought I did that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ohai from MSP
<lubot> <kc2bez> O/
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T71: Battery status not updating properly on laptops] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T71#1063
<wxl> @guiverc try debian on the other machines
<guiverc> i haven't finished my testing; what i got so far was inconclusive in my opinion, but yeah i did see a jump with debian (the 3% one could just be computational due to my old battery..)
<guiverc> one comment:  lubuntu is more polished is my conclusion; eg. the wireless is a pain in debian to connect (even excluding non-free issues)
<wxl[m]> i agree
<wxl> guiverc: you might want to run `watch 'upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0 | grep percentage` and keep track of how that value compares to what's being reported by lxqt-powermanagement
<guiverc> :)  thanks wxl - that'll be really useful 
<wxl> guiverc: `watch 'cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/capacity'` should give you just the number
<wxl> if you have any problems with those, you might try BAT1 instead of BAT0
<guiverc> would probably have guessed; esp. if i used j3400 (two batteries) for testing..
<wxl> yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ohai from SEA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey wxl this time zone sucks XD
<lynorian> tsimonq2: scale has the same time zone
<wxl> lynorian: don't feed the troll
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XDDFD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *XD
<lynorian> what aspect ratio does lfnw use for the slides?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALced45697f72c: Start slide properties window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALced45697f72c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ae225abf21b: Add changing slide sizes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ae225abf21b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ae19404ba52: Add margins and start of solid background color] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ae19404ba52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e605d7b3f77: Add change color in palette] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e605d7b3f77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL42b7febbf629: Add loimpress different color background to slide color palletes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL42b7febbf629
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbecb6f4ebba0: Fix Start from First Slide] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbecb6f4ebba0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL088198cfcf79: Add New and Active colors] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL088198cfcf79
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> 19.04 running rock solid on a 2007 Macbook. Had to add bootia32.efi to /efi/boot/ in the ISO because of hardware, but then it installed to disk w/ no issues and has been a bit slow, but still smooth as butter since.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Great to hear the report. MacBook EFI can be a little weird. I am glad you got it working.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> And it will be staying. So if anything comes up you need tested on a limited resource laptop give a call.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks @Dreamingwolf
<lubot> <aptghetto> @Dreamingwolf Could you please show `cat /sys/firmware/efi/platform_size`
<lubot> <aptghetto> I remember that we had (in the good old times) a task to add also the grub-efi packages for 32 bit
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Let me get back to my desk. The 2007 was a wonky build, 64bit system architecture, but a 32bit boot environment.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Exactly, it is for an amd64 iso, but with an 32-bit UEFI
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> It was under fw_platform_size, but it came back as 32
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yeah, sorry
<lubot> <aptghetto> AFAIK, here it is the logic => https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/before_bootloader_context.conf
<lubot> <aptghetto> Theoretically it should check your fw_platform_size and select different grub packages
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Which it did perfectly, because it boots 32 but neofetch reports running system to be x86_64.
<Varunish_> Hi Does Lubuntu support all the packages that is available in ubuntu versions
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can install them.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa16eaf30641b: Add colors by the numbers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa16eaf30641b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa00b12e3fe37: Add loimpress OK and Cancel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa00b12e3fe37
<wxl[m]> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1713
<ubot93> Issue 1713 in lxqt/lxqt "Change three points to ellipis projectwide" [Open]
<kc2bez> Where is the `any` key?
<wxl[m]> We should put that in the Private Use Area on the Ubuntu font
<kc2bez> ^ that
<apt-ghetto> Just for fun: What should happen, when I choose "Openbox" at the login screen and then login?
<apt-ghetto> A) A wonderful black screen with a mousecursor appears
<apt-ghetto> B) Something else
<lynorian> apt-ghetto: black screen with mouse cursor is default openbox
<kc2bez> probably not. there isn't a config for that session.
<kc2bez> right click should give you a menu though.
<apt-ghetto> Shouldn't there be a wallpaper or at least a logo?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL17cb5003788e: Start gradient] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL17cb5003788e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d824cf1e2e2: Add chaning type of gradient] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d824cf1e2e2
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-27
<guiverc> observation: my system has /etc/init/sddm.conf  but https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html indicates it's /etc/sddm.conf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: favicon needed on website] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T74: feature Lenny more on website!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T74
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: need new Lenny!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T76: need new looks] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdff4a55ba70c: Add preview of loimpress backgrounds] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdff4a55ba70c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL480f375a7561: Add changing increment of loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL480f375a7561
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbcbb8f5b2738: Add rotating and changing center of gradient backgrounds] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbcbb8f5b2738
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c191fc826de: Add changing colors and opacity] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c191fc826de
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd1103e6ea066: Add border field to gradient] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd1103e6ea066
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7320b4dac79a: Add Bitmap and Preview to background of loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7320b4dac79a
<kc2bez> Another new cala https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.7-is-out/
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc083b7c8a00b: Add scale checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc083b7c8a00b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL930ad742d8a8: Add position drop down menu to bitmap] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL930ad742d8a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d08aa5a3e74: Split wall of text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d08aa5a3e74
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2432abd28cc9: Start pattern tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2432abd28cc9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL3cf55ad1e457: clarify sources to collect bugs, add previous known issues] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL3cf55ad1e457
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Is there any way to get universal menu in lubuntu as it was in unity?
<kc2bez> No @The_LoudSpeaker see https://phab.lubuntu.me/T19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Task Manager Global Menu Plugin: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T19
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> No @The_LoudSpeaker see https://phab.lubuntu.me/T19], Just saw. Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T19], is an invalid task reference.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If you need any help in the task do let me know. I would really like to have this feature in lubuntu. This feature is the reason why unity is still my favourite DE of all times.  … P.S : I will be able to work on it only after completing currently assigned tasks.
<wxl> you should probably work with upstream
<lubot> <aptghetto> Unity 7 is still alive and maintained by a little group.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you should probably work with upstream], Well I started here so.. don't wanna leave.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Unity 7 is still alive and maintained by a little group.], Any conntacts? like IRC or telegram channels?
<wxl> what i mean is *WE* likely won't be the ones implementing it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> what i mean is *WE* likely won't be the ones implementing it], @tsimonq2 has planned for it to be in 19.04 i guess, atleast his comment on the upstram issue in T19 says that.
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> well
<wxl> i don't think that will be the case, personally
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Why so pessimist, wxl?
<wxl> if he's going to do anything with it, HE'S likely to work with upstream
<wxl> realist
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> if he's going to do anything with it, HE'S likely to work with upstream], ohh! 👍🏻
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa210ebf51e8a: Add changing pattern color] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa210ebf51e8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92df377fa693: Add Pattern Editor] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92df377fa693
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c2197569e67: start hatch button and spacing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c2197569e67
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46102ef7bfb7: Add Angle and Preview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46102ef7bfb7
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker [Any conntacts? like IRC or telegram channels?], Have a look at https://community.ubuntu.com/c/desktop/ubuntu-unity-dev
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL208f9c549e31: Add Line type drop down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL208f9c549e31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf3b6653f0e57: Add Line color drop down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf3b6653f0e57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf099a795d39: Add background color checkbox and drop down menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf099a795d39
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcfc67279624c: Style New Slide] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcfc67279624c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL893543b4e6f2: Other ways to duplicate slide and improve style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL893543b4e6f2
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-20
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL93dd70e23446: Improve wording of template select window checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL93dd70e23446
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL65e4236b366d: Update libreoffice_impress.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL65e4236b366d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdb0710d4cdaf: Update loimpressparagraph.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdb0710d4cdaf
<lubot> <lynorian> @tsimonq2 should that be anywhere other than appendix A?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDe6e116cc8eae: Revert "Added fonts suporting new xscreensaver dialoguebox and added lubuntu…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDe6e116cc8eae
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4dff6eac00dd: Update slide-properties.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4dff6eac00dd
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a92ee9af5e0: Update impress-background-color.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a92ee9af5e0
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL262acbb3fb98: Update impress-background-gradient.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL262acbb3fb98
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0ae5ab1077b: Update slide-properties-background-pattern.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0ae5ab1077b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08f3ffdbdbc2: Update slideshowprop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08f3ffdbdbc2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [@tsimonq2 should that be anywhere other than appendix A?], Up to you
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL286658979996: Update libreoffice_math.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL286658979996
<The_LoudSpeaker> tsimonq2: why the revert? https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDe6e116cc8eae962950b37fad88d686191bc274b5
<The_LoudSpeaker> Oh. I just read the backlog.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @dpoon [<dpoon> I have an installation of Ubuntu 20.04 beta, and I ran `apt-get install …], Umm i had added grub2 as recommends according to the mate grub theme.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Shouldn't grub2 automatically install grub-efi or grub-pc depending upon the type of installation?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> tsimonq2: why the revert? https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDe6e116c …], This commit also reverts the changes related to screensaver. Want me to add it back @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
<The_LoudSpeaker> Will need some time. Around 3-4 hours.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @dpoon [<dpoon> I have an installation of Ubuntu 20.04 beta, and I ran `apt-get install …], Got a fix. I will add it in after some testing. Mostly after the release.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL155cf54cf439: Update math-save.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL155cf54cf439
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @dpoon [<dpoon> I have an installation of Ubuntu 20.04 beta, and I ran `apt-get install …], This occurs coz grub-pc can boot from both efi and legacy systems. While grub-efi can only boot efi systems.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The fix is to put grub-efi | grub-pc in depends and removing grub2 as a recommends.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.7]
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED3468321dfdf2: Desktop: Add fonts suporting new xscreensaver dialoguebox] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED3468321dfdf2
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETAeb23cf495bf2: Removed lubuntu-grub-theme] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAeb23cf495bf2
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 done
<The_LoudSpeaker> umm. artwork isn't building
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P73
<The_LoudSpeaker> debuild -S was successful. Not debuild -b
<The_LoudSpeaker> something that I missed here?
<lubot> <RikMills> you no longer want to install those files?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I want to
<The_LoudSpeaker> I modifie
<The_LoudSpeaker> *modified the install file to include them
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, my meta upload got rejected.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I got a mail saying lubuntu-meta_20.04.7.tar.xz already exists in primary archive for ubuntu, but uploaded version has diffferent contents
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @RikMills
<lubot> <RikMills> Well, yes. That version already exists.
<lubot> <RikMills> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/20.04.7
<The_LoudSpeaker> I don't see it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu%2Dmeta
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh Now I see it
<The_LoudSpeaker> so I will have to wait till @tsimonq2's version gets merged?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I didn't see those changes here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-meta/ 
<lubot> <RikMills> If you want to commit to git, I guess so. Though Simon did not yet.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I had commited to git
<The_LoudSpeaker> here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAeb23cf495bf2077073e1df5ec23935bffa50b06f
<The_LoudSpeaker> and then went for upload
<The_LoudSpeaker> I guess @tsimonq2 did upload earlier
<lubot> <RikMills> Simon's upload has the same change as yours, so perhaps all is needed is him to fix it properly when he pushes
<The_LoudSpeaker> anything about the artwork error @RikMills ?I can push the changes to phab so that you people can review and wait for upload. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. @tsimonq2 please be careful when you push to phab. 
<lubot> <RikMills> I might not be able to look today, so don't depend on it
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will just make a diff for it. review when you are free
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D91
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Update lubuntu-grub-theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D91
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2 @wxl @kc2bez
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3317
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We are in freeze. Please be careful when you upload directly to the archive.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
<lubot> <RikMills> :)
<lubot> <teward001> *uploads @tsimonq2 to the archive*
<lubot> <teward001> *BOOM*
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <RikMills> I think he FTBFS!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [We are in freeze. Please be careful when you upload directly to the archive.], I uploaded to phab first.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Spotcheck on an EFI install in QEMU looks good.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe waiting on debian to do packaging is a bad idea… https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt.github.io/issues/41#issuecomment-616573135
<ubot93> Issue 41 in lxqt/lxqt.github.io "lxqt.org is down: Connection reset by peer" [Open]
<lubot> <kc2bez> I feel like we are missing some of the backstory there ^ … You are probably right though wxl
<lubot> <kc2bez> FWIW lxde.org is gone too
<wxl> tl;dr agaida's busy, they're realizing having only him to do everything is a bad idea, perhaps tsimonq2 should take over maintaining the debian packages and perhaps we should work towards all getting dd so we can share the burden
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That works for me :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2: meta 20.04.7 fixed?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2: meta 20.04.7 fixed?], That was my version that just got accepted
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please say something here before you upload at this point in the cycle :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I had tagged you when I made the commit. :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Uploaded after waiting for sometime.
<The_LoudSpeaker> But yeah. Will remember in future.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, since your version got accepted, what do I do with the changes that I pushed to phab? They have same version number.
<The_LoudSpeaker> You directly uploaded to archives na? Not to phab.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, since your version got accepted, what do I do with the c …], Go to the repo settings, enable something like Dangerous Pushes, rewind and destroy the commit you made, and then force push, and re-disable Dangerous Pushes
<The_LoudSpeaker> Sare.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Will do.
<The_LoudSpeaker> After that, when will phab sync with your upload? Or someone (you :P) will have to get and apply your diff from launchpad?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3318
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3319
<The_LoudSpeaker> dangereous changes are already active.
<The_LoudSpeaker> for meta
<lubot> <teward001> *summons @tsimonq2*
<The_LoudSpeaker> what should be the commit message for the update from 20.04.6 to 20.04.7  @tsimonq2
<The_LoudSpeaker> update on the phab side
 * The_LoudSpeaker waits.
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: I have been talking with grub upstream about how to make lubuntu-grub-theme as default when Lubuntu is installed. can you or anyone here confirm if we use grub-mkconfig during installation anytime?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETAe3d905c8f166: Removed lubuntu-grub-theme and added packages for the riscv64 architecture] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAe3d905c8f166
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETAe3f55ae07538: Added fonts for new xscreensaver dialoguebox] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAe3f55ae07538
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2 check the addition of xfonts-efont-unicode 
<The_LoudSpeaker> will upload to archives only if you say so
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/bootloader.conf$19
<The_LoudSpeaker> can you join #grub wxl ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am talking to cjwatson and jordan there
<wxl> The_LoudSpeaker: i wouldn't suggest it because that's about all i know: where the setting is in calamares
<wxl> further you can see the grubMkConfig variable referenced here https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/47c167dc046b04b4e7ae383d0f48848b8979fd86/src/modules/bootloader/main.py
<The_LoudSpeaker> the thing is, we can set GRUB_THEME in /etc/default/grub during lubuntu installation by exporting that before grub-mkconfig is called. I am wondering if it can be done in cala
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay I will checkout the docs
<wxl> i mean you always could create a module to run whatever you want
<The_LoudSpeaker> see this line https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/47c167dc046b04b4e7ae383d0f48848b8979fd86/src/modules/bootloader/main.py#L406
<wxl> which is a reference to this https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/47c167dc046b04b4e7ae383d0f48848b8979fd86/src/modules/grubcfg/grubcfg.conf
<wxl> i *suspect* you can add GRUB_THEME to the defaults array
<The_LoudSpeaker> I think we can add it to https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/bootloader.conf file itself. see the settings for timeout and efi-bootloader there.
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh no
<The_LoudSpeaker> we ddon't add it there
<The_LoudSpeaker> we add it here: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/47c167dc046b04b4e7ae383d0f48848b8979fd86/src/modules/grubcfg/grubcfg.conf
<The_LoudSpeaker> which directs to https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/grubcfg.conf 
<The_LoudSpeaker> in our case
<The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl @tsimonq2 want me to add and test that now? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I know it is really late  in the release cycle 
<The_LoudSpeaker> but it is done
<The_LoudSpeaker> I know it will be hard to get into focal later (SRU) andwill be delayed till next release
<The_LoudSpeaker> also please checkout https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAe3f55ae07538 If it looks good then I can upload it to archives
<The_LoudSpeaker> else xscreensaver will lookbad and wxl's work with xscrreensaver will will be useless. :P
 * The_LoudSpeaker tags everyone!
<wxl> i mean with that being autogenerated, just go for it
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay
<The_LoudSpeaker> and the theme part?
<wxl> grub you mean?
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah
<The_LoudSpeaker> only need one commit each to artwork and cala setttings
<wxl> i mean i think so. i don't know if there are any other implications to consider. it really should be tested on a variety of different systems before we implement it for sure.
<The_LoudSpeaker> we did test the theme @guiverc can affirm
<wxl> i'm ok if @tsimonq2 is ok
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, wxl you sure -release will accept changes to meta this late?
<wxl> @tsimonq2 can make whatever you want happen
<The_LoudSpeaker> re: adding xfonts
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am uploading now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> JFDI
<The_LoudSpeaker> done
<The_LoudSpeaker> not the grub-theme
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 what say on addition of grub-theme?
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (focal-proposed/universe) [20.04.7 => 20.04.8] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If this wasn't an LTS I wouldn't say we should hold off
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think one more cycle of polish wouldn't hurt
<The_LoudSpeaker> it had remained last time also. :(
<The_LoudSpeaker> lite. lets wait
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry, I know you've worked hard on it
<The_LoudSpeaker> it would be nice to have default theme on an LTS btw.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wouldn't be opposed to adding it back in a point releaaw
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *release
<The_LoudSpeaker> sounds good
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, we can atleast ship the updated theme package now? we can provide instructions in release notes as to how to enable it
<The_LoudSpeaker> it won't get installed unless someone specifically apt installs it
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^  @tsimonq2 @wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay help me with that: here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D91
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Update lubuntu-grub-theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D91
<The_LoudSpeaker> I tried building it but debuild -b failed
<The_LoudSpeaker> here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/P73
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 thanks for taking a bit of time for the DMB stuff :)
<lubot> <teward001> we'll get the packagesets updated for sure :0
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50c2cfad49fb: Update write-save.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50c2cfad49fb
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd3320a136908: Update indents-spacing.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd3320a136908
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL41431bb2cdc5: Update lowriter_paragraph.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL41431bb2cdc5
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL73b9a45b6010: Update lowriter-spellcheck.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL73b9a45b6010
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-21
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3320
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL688bf0a06d53: Update text-flow.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL688bf0a06d53
<guiverc> wxl kc2bez tsimonq2 etc, everyone happy with https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/ or testing done?
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.8]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
<lubot> <kc2bez> @guiverc [<guiverc> wxl kc2bez tsimonq2 etc, everyone happy with https://phab.lubuntu.me/w …], I think it is good. New iso's are due but I think a spot check on them is all we need. wxl or @tsimonq2  can override me on that thought.
<guiverc> Thanks Dan, yeah I saw RikMills mention of new ISOs on quality (or somewhere)...  I haven't done a release-upgrade test (they were done by LeoK)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Leok did file a bug on artwork re: upgrade. The wallpaper doesn't change. Otherwise I haven't seen any issues there.
<guiverc> I noticed that bug report
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> I tried building it but debuild -b failed], Wxl:
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> what do you think is the most exciting difference between 18.04 and 19.10? … For the video, I know the 18.04 will be LXQt but something else?
<lubot> <teward001> @MichaelTunnell [what do you think is the most exciting difference between 18.04 and 19.10? … For …], think you meant 19.10 is LXQt.  18.04 I don't believe is changing DEs?
<lubot> <teward001> or do you mean 20.04 and 19.10?
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> @teward001 [think you meant 19.10 is LXQt.  18.04 I don't believe is changing DEs?], difference between 20.04 and both of those is what I am asking. … What do you think is the most exciting beyond LXQt because that part is a guarantee to be included  in the video
<lubot> <teward001> ah.  your question was unclear ;)
<lubot> <teward001> because as worded it sounded like you were saying 18.04 is LXQt
<lubot> <teward001> > For the video, I know the 18.04 will be LXQt but something else?
<lubot> <teward001> unless you meant "the differences from 18.04"
<lubot> <teward001> :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> My potentially biased opinion but from a user standpoint: I think we have reached a point of a dependable and stable DE. 18.10 was really rough around the edges. I think things have had a good and stable progression from there. We still have issues of course, I am aware of that fact. We have started adding some value add things beyond 
<lubot> the basics, like the update-notifier. Performance is still good now like 18.04 (albeit on 64bit only).
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian hey, did you see popey's reply on the snap forum?
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> @kc2bez [My potentially biased opinion but from a user standpoint: I think we have reache …], thank you
<wxl> is it just me or is phab/discourse going really slow?
<kc2bez> Ok so it didn't
<kc2bez> Looks like one way convos here
<wxl> ?
<kc2bez> TL;DR Level3 routing issues
<kc2bez> More info on Telegram
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> https://manual.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <kc2bez> @teward001 ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> @MichaelTunnell [https://manual.lubuntu.me is not loading for me], The bot just bounced a couple of times too so something isn't square.
<wxl> ugh
<kc2bez> The bot is going one direction right now
<wxl> well we really need to switch to matterbridge
<kc2bez> As long as we don't let it convert cat to dog
<apt-ghetto> Create a task and in five or ten years...
<kc2bez> I think we have a task actually.
<wxl> we do. someone just needs to do the work.
<kc2bez> Time hasn't been on my side lately, I'll be the last to be critical.
<apt-ghetto> Oh: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T124
<lubot> <teward001> CONFIRMED to all: there were two major fiber cuts today in the USA affecting cross-US routing and is impacting various sites and resources, including the Lubuntu Infrastructure.
<wxl> jaysus
<kc2bez> This is why we can't have nice things. 
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
<kc2bez> Another spin is likely to follow this one ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [CONFIRMED to all: there were two major fiber cuts today in the USA affecting cro …], So wait, they're cutting infra?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wtf
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (I know, just outages, funny the way you worded it tho :P)
<kryten> -@tsimonq2: So you did get my message a few days ago that the updated CD Image CSS is ready for deployment, right?  I'm thinking either of us will have to poke the infra dudes until tomorrow latest, because otherwise release frenzy ensues - and then the Lubuntu 20.04 tree looks crappy on release day.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
<dpoon> @The_LoudSpeaker Why should lubuntu-desktop touch the boot loader at all?  It's just plopping in some artwork that might be of interest to the bootloader, if that bootloader happens to be GRUB. But it's not necessarily GRUB -- it could be running in a container (in which case there's no bootloader at all) or on a Raspberry Pi (in which case the
<dpoon> bootloader isn't GRUB).As far as I know, none of the other desktop environments mess with the boot loader.  In my opinion, neither should lubuntu. At most, the artwork package should Suggest grub | grub-efi.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-22
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> tl;dr agaida's busy, they're realizing having only him to do everything is …], I think it's the best idea, I once tallk with agaida briefly about that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @MichaelTunnell [what do you think is the most exciting difference between 18.04 and 19.10? … For …], LxQt has some nice things lxde missed, lxqt-runner (meta+r) in menu search (meta and start typing), featherpad is waaay better than leafpad
<lubot> ImChoi27 was added by: ImChoi27
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> @HMollerCl [LxQt has some nice things lxde missed, lxqt-runner (meta+r) in menu search (meta …], I talked about those in 18.10 but probably been long enough to do it again in the new one since its still cool either way :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There are people that move from lts to lts, to those this are new tings ;)
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> @HMollerCl [There are people that move from lts to lts, to those this are new tings ;)], very true
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 regarding your email: there are several fiber cuts across the US affecting email, etc. and network routing everywhere.  Your weird error is related.
<Kamilion> The most annoying change from LXDE to LXQT is the lack of a useful disk mounting tool now
<Kamilion> (for me)
<Kamilion> and the other problem -- libvte is quite easy to deal with from python, but I have not found a reasonable terminal emulator widget for QT yet besides trying to extract konsole's
<Kamilion> i assume that's why update-notifier doesn't have any way to watch the apt process's output for lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Kamilion [<Kamilion> i assume that's why update-notifier doesn't have any way to watch the …], I couldn't connect the output of aptdaemon to tty or similar...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in case you want to give a try https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-update-notifier/browse/master/lubuntu-upgrader
<lubot> <lynorian> @tsimonq2 I did not thanks foor pining me on this
<lubot> <lynorian> Argh for some reason snapcraft is failing to pull down the source now why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> SSH vs HTTPS?
<lubot> <lynorian> tried both neither worked?
<lubot> <lynorian> I also was able to succesfully clone in /tmp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O_o
<lubot> <lynorian> wonder if something is weird on my main system so trying on another machie\
<lubot> <lynorian> I got an error message and posted it to popey
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<santimir[m]> Does this download work for you  git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222:source/lubuntu-manual.git ?
<santimir[m]> It's on the CONTRIBUTING.md and it didn't for me. I've just used `git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual.git `
<santimir[m]> I'm asking in order to change it if necessary.
<santimir[m]>  * Does this download work for you  `git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222:source/lubuntu-manual.git` ?
<lubot> <aptghetto> The port has changed. It was once on port 2222
<lubot> <lynorian> it is now default port is that still in the readme
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
<kc2bez> Probably last one ^
<kc2bez> The bot seems to be toast too
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-23
<hmollercl> I can't speak hear
<kc2bez> Yes
<kc2bez> Good to see you hmollercl
<hmollercl> oo, I thought I wasnt' "voiced"
<hmollercl> I'm here just to see wxl ....
<hmollercl> haha
<kc2bez> I actually haven't seen wxl today, I hope he is just busy and doing well.
<kryten> -@tsimonq2 et al: So I just poked vorlon and he updated <http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/include/lubuntu/" with the new assets and it looks lovely.  Now the only thing left is putting the new favicon on lubuntu.me too, properly this time so it isn't zero size.. >_<
<guiverc> I just did an install, manual without format, the default wallpaper is the 19.10 wallpaper (i didn't expect),  the default wallpaper points to correct 20.04 wallpaper, and the no-format will be issue.. reminds me of lp 1873685 (leok release-upgrade) but I'm ignoring, should I though?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1873685 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Wallpaper not updated to 20.04 default after upgrade" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873685
<tsimonq2> Hey IRC ops, please don't hate me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey! Hii. I saw the message now. The reason lubuntu-grub-theme from artwork touches /boot/grub/themes is because that's one of the suitable locations for storage grub themes. If stored anywhere else, they might not show up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ihave a few changes in line for the theme. And also the fix for that problem where it removed grub-efi from some places.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Waiting for the release to get over and put it in new development version for testing.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also, how many hours till the release?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^ @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<tsimonq2> I crashed the bot.
<tsimonq2> NICE.
<tsimonq2> How I did that? I have no clue.
<tsimonq2> Anyway, the important messages from Raman are above.
<tsimonq2> All other messages the IRC folks have missed are simply meta.
<tsimonq2> kryten: Thanks for your work.
<tsimonq2> And for Telegram folks, guiverc was wondering about bug 1873685 and if we should be worried.
<ubot93> Bug 1873685 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Wallpaper not updated to 20.04 default after upgrade" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873685
<guiverc> not really; I haven't see the issue on clean installs... if a user has modified their wallpaper they'd be annoyed by the change on upgrade as if there wasn't one (thus it doesn't 'worry' me at all)
<tsimonq2> Okay, cool.
 * guiverc could have worded that better sorry
<tsimonq2> No worries.
<kiwitrader> Hi Simon, Are we likely to get the 20.04 release in the next 12-14 hours, do you know?
<tsimonq2> Hi.
<tsimonq2> So, the answer is always "maybe."
<kiwitrader> lol
<kiwitrader> :)
<tsimonq2> We don't know for sure.
<tsimonq2> And every time someone asks, they delay it by an hour. :P
<tsimonq2> (You have no way to tell if I'm kidding.)
<kiwitrader> ok.  that reminds me of being in secondary processing at the US border.   if you look they delay you for an hour (true)
<guiverc> kiwitrader, FYI: possibly a good place to keep up is https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-lts-final-release-status-tracking/15366
<tsimonq2> kiwitrader: Thankfully thus far in life I've been able to stay inside the US borders. :P
<kiwitrader> thanks.  i shouldn't hurry you guys.  i've been a mint user for a long time but played with the 19.10 version and liked my ryzen 3600 running a couple of degrees cooler.  So given you'll be on python 3.8 I thought ... lets see if I can get all the way to happy with Lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> To be fair, while I'm on standby in case it hits the fan, it's really up to the Ubuntu Release Team.
<kiwitrader> i try to stay away from US borders (nz and oz are better for my health currently anyway)
<kiwitrader> ah ok.
<tsimonq2> Feel free to install the latest daily if you're really itching for it.
<tsimonq2> And yeah, I've heard it's not everyone's favorite travel destination. :P
<kiwitrader> i shall wait with a degree of patience then as I'd like to go in clean.
<tsimonq2> Sounds good.
<tsimonq2> In general I plan on being fairly verbose while I'm working on stuff in the coming hours.
<tsimonq2> First, CI needs to get properly fixed. I'm regenerating the GPG key now, which is what broke it in the first place.
<tsimonq2> I then need to push a commit to the tooling updating the hardcoded places, which is trivial.
<tsimonq2> Right now I'm waiting on entropy, which if you've ever generated a GPG key, you know is a fun task.
<tsimonq2> After that's back up and running, I'm going to do a final spot check of the ISO, hit it with a hammer a couple of times, double check the QA work and the bugs, credit our awesome testers in the release notes, mark as ready if possible, and then give the release notes some final polish.
<tsimonq2> It's 2 AM and I've consumed 1/3 of my energy drinks. My cutoff point is noon, at which point if it isn't all good to go yet for some reason, I'll hand off to Dan and Walter. At the very least, everything should be in place, and if we do need to delay past the next 8 hours, it's probably because ISOs will need more spot checks.
<tsimonq2> (And if it's at that point, I'd trust them to mark as ready + hit "publish" on all of the draft stuff, assuming they came to a unanimous conclusion to do so.)
<tsimonq2> If I get the spare time after all of the release management duties are done, I'll likely create branches for next cycle and go through all of our packaging with a fine-toothed comb.
<tsimonq2> After that, I'll sort through tasks and see if I can bang anything out.
<tsimonq2> Let's make this a good release day. :)
<tsimonq2> Now, if only this GPG key would just generate.
<tsimonq2> That would be really cool...
<tsimonq2> Turns out triggering an entire nightly gave me enough entropy. Wow. XD
<tsimonq2> Fun fact: if you trigger a nightly when all of the builds fail left and right, it throttles the connection you have to the server to a crawl.
<tsimonq2> That's probably because it's pulling so many packaging sources.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
<guiverc> :)   I've been waiting for that
<tsimonq2> CI is back.
<tsimonq2> New GPG key added to Lugito's LP account, Focal Unstable builds triggered to confirm.
<tsimonq2> I see builds in the PPA so I consider that mission accomplished.
<tsimonq2> Now, individual builds need to be fixed, but that's par for the course anyway.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: New builds? Heh.
<tsimonq2> I will admit that I'm expecting most of the builds to just fail.
<RikMills> ooh. bot is back
<guiverc> 20200423 daily; we're first off the rank  (it was announced hours & hours ago)
<tsimonq2> Especially since liblxqt isn't built.
<tsimonq2> RikMills: Yes, our precious Lugito is back, taking up all the builder queues at midnight every night. :P
<guiverc> you're trying to take away my sunshine?   :(
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Oh, I'm talking about CI.
<tsimonq2> The ISO build should work. :)
<guiverc> :) again
<tsimonq2> Sorry for the confusion, heh.
 * guiverc was half stiring...   (badly)
<RikMills> tsimonq2: if I fix KCI, I'll set that to triger at 11:50 pm
<RikMills> *trigger
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
<tsimonq2> @teward001: So yeah, turns out jobgenerator failing is the result of the infra move.
<tsimonq2> Take a look at the (failing) build log.
<tsimonq2> It works fine locally, but when CI tries to connect to itself, it just fails.
<tsimonq2> To break it down even further, that job runs a Python script that connects as user tsimonq2 with an API key that doesn't matter to https://ci.lubuntu.me/api/
<tsimonq2> That connection always times out.
<tsimonq2> Why? I have no clue. That's your job. *shot*
<tsimonq2> Alright, so this liblxqt fix should unstick quite a few of the builds.
<tsimonq2> I'll wait for that to build + publish (+ fix any other problems that might arise with that specifically) and then continue fixing things until it can all migrate.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL820de9133490: Remove recently] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL820de9133490
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGfa29ce4eea00: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGfa29ce4eea00
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING00e1ff9648c2: Add libkf5windowsystem-dev to build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING00e1ff9648c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING13d90e5aa64a: Merge branch 'ubuntu/focal' into ci/stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING13d90e5aa64a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGab78c4b0b2a3: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGab78c4b0b2a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5166cb1ddeff: Use new snapcraft.yaml thanks popey] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5166cb1ddeff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING70b7bf0a33eb: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING70b7bf0a33eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIc310fd6cedb7: Update hardcoded GPG pubkey fingerprint.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIc310fd6cedb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIa8aec7fc37c2: If we can't just push it after a fast-forward merge, something is wrong. Don't…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIa8aec7fc37c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING5d8a4a712d26: Remove upstream patches fixing Mac OS X and Hurd builds.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING5d8a4a712d26
<tsimonq2> ^ that CI commit should result in some merger job failures.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATAb61c995fa5cb: Remove eoan.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATAb61c995fa5cb
<tsimonq2> If it doesn't, then, well, everyone has been doing a good job. :P
<apt-ghetto> tsimonq2: Now, that you are fixing CI, it might be a good time to land https://phab.lubuntu.me/D65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Clean up code: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D65
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 ohai I am here.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI17e3f7dc4776: If the branch already exists, don't create it again.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI17e3f7dc4776
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIce9e4a5080f7: "&amp;", not "&".] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIce9e4a5080f7
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: Sure, will do, thanks.
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Ohai. XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI04ea168cff05: Clean up code] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI04ea168cff05
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: Done.
<apt-ghetto> Thanks tsimonq2, good to see Jenkins back at work
<tsimonq2> :D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T155: Unusable GPG key on Jenkins] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155#3323
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGd1c409451e3a: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGd1c409451e3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING37ba3c45c038: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING37ba3c45c038
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGcc834786645d: Merge branch 'ubuntu/focal' into ci/stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGcc834786645d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING8cf482bdfbdb: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING8cf482bdfbdb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING0d80460d593c: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING0d80460d593c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIb379ebb20d24: Add useless merger info.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIb379ebb20d24
<tsimonq2> CI should be sane now.
<tsimonq2> I'm taking a short break while I let things settle down. If there's still breakage, it should be minimal.
<kc2bez> Sounds good
<tsimonq2> I fixed all of the broken merger jobs with the exception of archiver, and I'm not sure what the deal is with that quite yet.
<kc2bez> There is a new release for that
<kc2bez> We need to get it packaged
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<tsimonq2> Not on the top of the priority list. ;)
<kc2bez> It just got released
<tsimonq2> Oh, cool.
<kc2bez> No I wouldn't think so
<tsimonq2> About the past hour in the back of my mind I've been thinking of a way to tie Jenkins into Lugito.
<tsimonq2> I have a few ideas, and I'll implement them in a bit.
<tsimonq2> First, release notes.
<kc2bez> Sounds good
<tsimonq2> Got a link handy?
<tsimonq2> Nevermind.
<tsimonq2> Found it.
<kc2bez> I tagged it
<tsimonq2> Sweet.
<kc2bez> https://youtu.be/Lso0AoiszrA?t=854 Watching now.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Upgrading won't be available until 20.04.1> That's only the case for LTS -> LTS anyway.
<kc2bez> Right, what about from 19.10
<kc2bez> ?
<tsimonq2> That's available immediately.
<kc2bez> Ok thanks
<lubot> <aptghetto> Should be available a few days after release?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, something like that.
<tsimonq2> Really nice job with these release notes, kc2bez.
<tsimonq2> I'm having a hard time finding things to fix.
<kc2bez> I tried :D
<tsimonq2> :D
<kc2bez> I welcome your revisions
<tsimonq2> No, it looks good to me.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Hey, I'm interested in your take on how bad bug 1851188 is.
<ubot93> Bug 1851188 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Failed to create a partition table - install failed" [Critical, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851188
<guiverc> I've mentioned it before, I've tagged that bug a number of times since 'Fix released', however last couple of installs on that box no issue at all, I installed with 20200422 on d755-8 cleanly; but 20200423 if fell over... It confounds me... but it seems to only impact a few boxes (Leok & me both have one, psych(I forget) also has got it along with a couple of others, but I don't know
<tsimonq2> That is really peculiar.
<tsimonq2> However, if it's flaky and hard to reproduce, it's something we can look into post-release and SRU if needed for future point releases.
<kc2bez> Very, not sure what to make of it to be honest.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> "This is fine."
<kc2bez> Exactly
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I really appreciate your hard work on QA, especially lately.
<kc2bez> +1
<guiverc> I can install hundreds of times with current ISO & I'll get it I bet at least 99 times.  Some daily images only was it not-a-problem (like 20200422, 20200421, 20200420 (a few days in a row made me feel great; didn't expect issue 2nd time today though with 0423)
<guiverc> 99/100 fails I meant.. 
<tsimonq2> The best kind of bug. Ouch. Heh.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> ;)
<tsimonq2> This might be noisey.
<kc2bez> bring it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL739361c419e9: Merge branch '19.10' into stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL739361c419e9
<tsimonq2> Okay, not as noisey as I thought. :P
<kc2bez> XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Manual site down.
<kc2bez> :(
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3324
<tsimonq2> As in, I took it down. :P
<tsimonq2> @teward001: fatal: unable to access 'https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual.git/': server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none
<kc2bez> I got that :P
<tsimonq2> That's when I try to use the HTTPS clone link for the manual from inside the container.
<tsimonq2> To get around it, we've apparently had the GitHub mirror deployed in prod. O_O
<kc2bez> Wonder if that is why Lyn was having issues with the snap
<tsimonq2> Well, I can clone it locally.
<tsimonq2> It's a container thing.
<tsimonq2> @lynorian: Please re-clone your local copy. The tip of master is now 20.10, "lts" is 20.04 for the next two years, "stable" is 20.04 until 20.10 is released. All 19.10 changes are safely on the 19.10 branch.
<tsimonq2> If you have any changes that were only on 19.10 but not on master, please cherry pick those over.
<tsimonq2> The 19.10 branch is no longer deployed anywhere.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3325
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL997db348e118: 20.04 -> 20.10.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL997db348e118
<tsimonq2> master should now say 20.10.
<tsimonq2> Prod has been re-deployed to reflect all of the above changes.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a2378cfebe1: 2019 -> 2020 for copyright year.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a2378cfebe1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb132240afc9: 2019 -> 2020 for copyright year.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb132240afc9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa6ec037a933d: 2019 -> 2020 for copyright year.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa6ec037a933d
<tsimonq2> Now all of the footers also say 2020 instead of 2019.
<tsimonq2> Done with the manual for the release day stuff.
<tsimonq2> I'm really happy with how the manual has turned out, thanks for all of your hard work @lynorian. :D
<kc2bez> The manual really is fantastic!
<tsimonq2> Manually kicked off a Britney run.
<guiverc> I concur; manual is fantasic 
<tsimonq2> I'll do another full run shortly because I have better things to do than manually sort out all of the dependency hell. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3326
<tsimonq2> Alright, let's see what I can do about Jenkins nagging in here.
<tsimonq2> CI is down temporarily.
<tsimonq2> Back up.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3327
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3328
<mccarty> what's the word on 20.04 development? main hasn't be released but, how long before an lxqt variant should be ready?
<kc2bez> They will all be ready at the same time
<mccarty> that would be awesome
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3329
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> It works fine locally, but when CI tries to connect to itself, it jus …], PM me a link to the failing build please and I will take a look as soon as I catch up on the crap I missed for my other jobs by oversleeping >.>
<tsimonq2> ack
<tsimonq2> I have a prototype for Lugito stuff.
<lubot> <teward001> cool
<tsimonq2> Alright, so here's where things are at from your end @teward001.
<tsimonq2> I need CI to be able to connect to Lugito so I can send push notifications here.
<tsimonq2> I'll PM you the build link on IRC.
<tsimonq2> Other than that, I think I nagged on one more thing but I'm forgetting exactly what.
<lubot> <teward001> build generator.  we may have to open some Lugito ports up for it to work right but I have a few more higher things on my desk - security response to an issue at woek
<lubot> <teward001> work*
<tsimonq2> No worries.
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Add Jenkins nagging to Lugito: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D93
<tsimonq2> That's the code I wrote.
<tsimonq2> If someone can give it a look-see, that would be appreciated.
<lubot> <teward001> ah so it looks like Lugito needs to get to ci and pull from there I see ok
<lubot> <teward001> so its pull not push heh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Phab needs to be able to kick CI and CI needs to be able to kick Lugito
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm taking a small break and I'll be back to finish up releasey stuff and then more of this + your monies
<lubot> <teward001> except Lugito is establishing the connection and is probably listening on a channel nothing in your config shows a listening  port unless I am blind to it :)
<lubot> <teward001> let's get release done then focus :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [let's get release done then focus :P], All of those ducks are in a row
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [except Lugito is establishing the connection and is probably listening on a chan …], Flask by default accepts connections on port 5000 for everything in the webhooks file. So we have http://lugito.lubuntu.me:5000/irc for some stuff, http://lugito.lubuntu.me:5000/jenkinssomethingorother
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Each function in that file has an endpoint and a request type (all of them are POST)
<kc2bez> I enjoy the test plan XD
<tsimonq2> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG8634f90bb0a4: Add Focal.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG8634f90bb0a4
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Lubuntu 20.04 is out! https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Telegram: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Lubuntu 20.04 LTS is out! https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Telegram: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^ please update other topics
<tsimonq2> Very nicely done everyone.
<kc2bez> +1
<tsimonq2> kryten: Favicon fixed, duuuuuuude!
<tsimonq2> I'm running out of steam but I'll be here for probably another 15 mins.
<tsimonq2> Anyone need anything or want to talk about anything before I go?
<kc2bez> Thanks for being here
<tsimonq2> Of course. The last two years have been leading up to this. :)
<kc2bez> I know,  just missed having you around.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I'd like to be here more often, that's for sure.
<tsimonq2> I did get a lot done today.
<kc2bez> I know and understand that too ^
<lubot> <RikMills> You jumped the gun!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [You jumped the gun!], Just slightly.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez, wxl: Handing the reins to you. Everything should be published and ready to go, but if you guys could look at social media/additional user feedback in the coming hours, that would be great.
<tsimonq2> I'll be back after a nap that'll probably take about eight or nine hours. :P
<kc2bez> Will do.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Each function in that file has an endpoint and a request type (all of them are P …], ok i may have to open and proxy port 5000 then between the two systems.  BUt that shouldn't be hard.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I'll be back after a nap that'll probably take about eight or nine ho …], see we call that "sleeping" not "napping" :P
<wxl> whatcha'll need from me?
<kc2bez> wxl: topics changed in IRC channels to start with. 
<wxl> looks fixed here
<wxl> so iguess just support
<kc2bez> I think Simon got this one. Not sure about the others
<kc2bez> Yes, i think you are correct
<kc2bez> Only other thing is his parting words "kc2bez, wxl: Handing the reins to you. Everything should be published and ready to go, but if you guys could look at social media/additional user feedback in the coming hours, that would be great."
<wxl> ok welll uhhhhhhhhh
<kc2bez> Hey, don't shoot the messenger XD
<wxl> we should include the winner's nane in the release notes don't you think?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3330
<wxl> dude https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt.github.io/issues/41#issuecomment-618379732
<ubot93> Issue 41 in lxqt/lxqt.github.io "lxqt.org is down: Connection reset by peer" [Open]
<kc2bez> wxl: good point, I don't think I have anything other than their discourse username. guiverc might have it.
<kc2bez> We do link to the thread in the blog post 
<wxl> kc2bez: maybe someone should ask them if they want their name in lights
<guiverc_t> winner of wallpaper comp? or winners?
<kc2bez> The winner
<kc2bez> Awesome news over at LXQt
<wxl> who wants to copy the announcement to the discourse page? i'll do the mailing list
<wxl> er wait
<wxl> that got did
<wxl> just not discourse it seems
<kc2bez> I could do discourse
<wxl> danke
<guiverc> winner of wallpaper comp is Hudson Bomfim (https://discourse.lubuntu.me/u/hudstock/summary) 
<guiverc> entry is https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/focal-fossa-20-04-lts-wallpaper-competition/566/44
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 at your convenience if you can trigger something that would trigger the jobgenerator task that'd be great.  It should be connecting to itself now heh
<kc2bez> wxl: where should I go to amend that blog post? Wordpress?
<wxl> yep
<kc2bez> okie dokie
<kc2bez> bah, it won't let me. I didn't create it.
<wxl> wot?
<kc2bez> Edit doesn't seem to be an option for me
<kc2bez> I see it for the posts I have made but not Simon's latest.
<wxl> for any of the other ones?
<kc2bez> None of the ones I didn't create
<wxl> kc2bez: you are now admin. have at it
<kc2bez> okie dokie
<kc2bez> I will log out and back in.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Awesome news over at LXQt], I wonder why the don't release here https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/releases
<kc2bez> The blog should be fixed up, please have a look
<kc2bez> Who can edit this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Official_flavours ?
<wxl> should be anyone with wiki access
<kc2bez> Ok, who is that in our team? XD
<kc2bez> We don't have a link to our notes there is why I am asking.
<wxl> i think we should azdays (mark whatever his name is) to the contributors, even if he rage quit. he did help.
<wxl> since there's no order to how the flavors are listed, i'm going to put us first XD
<kc2bez> Excellent!
<kc2bez> I can edit the blog again wxl adding azdays15
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sooo
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Here are the things that I pulled from Merges:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Liblxqt … Lxqt-panel … Lxqtpolicykit … Lxqt-runner … Lxqt-power manager … Lxqt openssh askpass … Lxqt-l10n … Lxqt-notificationd … Lxqt-admin … Lxqt-about
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I hope lugito is still alive?
<kc2bez> Umm wrong channel
<kc2bez> but yeah lugito is still here
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> This is devel only na?
<kc2bez> This is devel but someone asked in offtopic
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> This is devel but someone asked in offtopic], Oh!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> My bad.
<kc2bez> No worries
<kc2bez> It was on topic convo anyway.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It was for a video or something?
<kc2bez> I think so
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I didn't follow the convo there. Just checked the tagged message.
<kc2bez> It's all good.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So of there's a video, I would like to see it. :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *if
<kc2bez> Plans for that are in Turkish I believe.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ow.
<kc2bez> If I see a link I will let you know,
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sure. Thanks!
<kc2bez> I watched this one earlier: https://youtu.be/Lso0AoiszrA?t=854
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I watched this one earlier: https://youtu.be/Lso0AoiszrA?t=854], does he changed the openbox theme?
<kc2bez> I think so, yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can the council request canonical to buy the .net domain ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Would be better than multiple people mailing them?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> You can't just buy a domain name.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> It has to be available.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Lubuntu.net is registered and unavailable for purchase. Since the owner hasn't been willing to transfer it, they won't be able to buy it until it expires and goes back up for sale.
<wxl> did someone change the masto password?
<kc2bez> I never knew it, so no.
<kc2bez> Twitter usually just flows on over there.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: are you responsible for changing the masto password?
<wxl> libreoffice issue here https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/printing-problem-with-20-04/964
<wxl> i think he might have changed the email address we use for mastodon UGH
<wxl> teward: can i have you delete someone? like not their account, but the person themselves? simon's going to make me crazy
<teward> Delete where?
<teward> lol
<teward> I cant do orbital strikes sorry
<teward> I can ban accounts or delete accounts
<lubot> <lynorian> @tsimonq2 did you get the hashes of the final images?
<wxl> teward: i mean delete in the original tron sense
<lubot> <kc2bez> @lynorian [@tsimonq2 did you get the hashes of the final images?], Are the ones linked on the download page not correct? If not I can look into fixing it.
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't think I changed it
<lubot> <lynorian> sorry didn't change it yet need the sha256sum and then add it
<lubot> <lynorian> found on website
<lubot> <lynorian> I kind of can't change hashes until final image is available for obvious reasons and I slept in too late
<wxl> should be available, no?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I just wanted to make sure the one we had here was correct https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL533237434ad2: Update hashes to 20.04] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL533237434ad2
<wxl> omg dude was worried if he could handle lubuntu with 512m graphics memory
<kc2bez> o_O
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL59ab89b26e69: Update hashes to 20.04] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL59ab89b26e69
<kc2bez> Was there no system memory? XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ee387367a6f: Update hashes to 20.04] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ee387367a6f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL81b2b50cc6e3: Update zsync link] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL81b2b50cc6e3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb844424d340a: Update zsync link] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb844424d340a
<wxl> what about having a new category on discourse for other languages? 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1ea722a50496: Update zsync link] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1ea722a50496
<lubot> <kc2bez> That makes sense to me.
<lubot> <lynorian> do we have mods for all those languages though
<teward> wxl unless we have mods on discourse who understands and can moderate those categories then no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hi everyone, I have awoken from my slumber
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I haven't touched Masto dude
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 at your convenience if you can trigger something that would trigger th …], Sure
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 welcome back!
<tsimonq2> @teward001: IT WORKS YAY
<wxl> @tsimonq2: well i don't know who's email masto is under
<tsimonq2> wxl: If I had to guess it's info@, which is devnull'ed anyway.
<tsimonq2> I have to leave here to grind for more money in about an hour and a half. In the meantime, I want to poke that Jenkins code I've been working on.
<wxl> is it devnull'd on our end or canonicals?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh by the way, did you see I'm working on adding Jenkins rec'd support to Lugito?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Canonical's.
<wxl> bah
<wxl> well someone messed it up
<wxl> er nevermind now it works wth
<kc2bez> I saw toots from the tweets
<wxl> i gotta reset the 2fa tho
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @teward001: IT WORKS YAY], good I'll close that problem ticket I opened for it :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hey, wanna get the torches? teward *likes* JIRA.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl knows why i chose jira though
<lubot> <teward001> because i have seven other clients who got me free subscriptions ;)
<lubot> <teward001> until I fully configure an RT or a suitable workflow capable replacement, it's what i'm using for now
<tsimonq2> Understood.
<tsimonq2> Does anyone know a good answer to this? Maybe @HMollerCl? https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/g6nr43/lubuntu_2004_lts_focal_fossa_released/focclp8?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x
<lubot> <teward001> tsimonq2: Apples v. Oranges.  Not the same system for configuring things between LXDE and LXQt
<lubot> <teward001> 😜
<tsimonq2> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/g63xn8/freezing_at_high_usage/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x
<tsimonq2> True
<lubot> <kc2bez> The first two are openbox things so that is probably the best way to go. There is a gui to configure the panel height though. The settings for the panel won't be found in the xml config.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/g5qceg/lubuntu_1910_sending_desktop_notifications_on/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x
<wxl> high firefox usage
<wxl> depending on how you use the web and what else is running, 4gb might not be enough at all
<wxl> i have people at work who have that much free and based on how they use their browsers, it's too little
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/g63xn8/freezing_at_high_usa …], swap probably isn't a bad thing here. It might help your machine from totally locking and freezing.
<tsimonq2> Right, so do we do anything with swap?
<lubot> <kc2bez> no
<tsimonq2> I *think* that's been a Ubiquity thing.
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Add a swap file I guess.
<wxl> swap can also mean more freezing..........
<lubot> <kc2bez> it might. depends on how much you dip into it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> i have people at work who have that much free and based on how they use th …], I had to restart Firefox yesterday. Apparently 37 tabs was too many.
<wxl> sometimes it's not number of tabs but the content therein
<wxl> i.e. five google tabs are guaranteed to crash
<lubot> <kc2bez> Well I got up to like 12 GB of RAM
<wxl> yeah that's nuts
<lubot> <kc2bez> That's me XD
<wxl> when you're living on the edge of ram availability configuring the oom killer might be wise
<wxl> and if you're using swap, being careful with swappiness
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't have any swap but I do have 32G of RAM
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't normally get that bad but I was busy.
<kryten> tsimonq2: Yay thanks, paaaaal! \o/
<tsimonq2> Looked at Twitter comments, Reddit comments, Facebook spams me with push notifications anyway so I'll ignore it for longer than the rest, and blog comments.
<tsimonq2> kryten: Of course, brooooski!
<kryten> :3
<wxl> zram/zswap might be a thing too
<tsimonq2> wxl, kc2bez: I guess what I'm asking is, is there a saner default, and if so, what is it?
<tsimonq2> And while I have you here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Add Jenkins nagging to Lugito: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D93
<wxl> there's really not i don't think
<tsimonq2> Can someone read over my *awesome* Python code?
<wxl> i mean maybe
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> By the way, there's tons to fix in CI.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can complain about your lack of use of snake_case but that's about it tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> When we have a codename, I'm going to do a complete packaging merge from the ci/unstable branch and polish all of the packaging.
<tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox: Why use snake_case when you can just hit it with a large hammer?
<wxl> what's up with 101? why username=user and not just user?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/g5qceg/lubuntu_1910_sending …], I don't see a setting to have that show on a certain screen only a location on the screen.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Good question.
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez. Precisely. I wonder how hacky that would be.
<wxl> same with password=key
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> tsimonq2: is it a keyword argument when it's originally defined?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bah I'll find the docs
<tsimonq2> I'd have to check.
<tsimonq2> Yeah. XD
<wxl> yeah i don't feel like looking at docs XD
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> ugh they don't have regular API docs
<wxl> in receive() you've got a case of initializing variables at the beginning (status) and a case of doing it with the code that works with it (proj). pick one
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is how you do Python documentation wrong folks. And that's how you make an angry USB
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just use autodoc QQ
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/pycontribs/jenkinsapi/blob/master/jenkinsapi/jenkins.py#L44
<tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox: Yeah, I actually had to read the code for this one.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> It must be specified as `username=` and `password=`, else it is a gross misconduct
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Their code style is gross misconduct too
<wxl> wth
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's completely unclear what it'd do if username and password were None
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably a runtime error
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I shouldn't rag on it too much, though, or I'll end up maintaining it
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sold
<tsimonq2> On our end it would get caught earlier since it pulls it directly from the YAML file.
<tsimonq2> ^^ XD
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING21575af5e8ae: Revert me before uploading to the archive. Please. Don't be stupid.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING21575af5e8ae
 * tsimonq2 whistles.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox: Yeah, I actually had to read the code for this on …], with wxl we call that normally the cpp manual, but in those case it would py manual...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7e1f9ae16b2d: Update live session screenshots] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7e1f9ae16b2d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6ef41ac29a2c: Update live session screenshots] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6ef41ac29a2c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALedcdc18b9a78: Update live session screenshots] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALedcdc18b9a78
<tsimonq2> Evening.
<tsimonq2> I have a couple of interesting things in mind for tonight.
<tsimonq2> First thing, I want to get all CI builds in the green.
<tsimonq2> Then I'd like to go through the packaging for everything and iron it all out. I will do that in the ci/stable branch, merge in any changes I think we need from ci/unstable, and then when we create new branches for the next cycle, I'll branch them from ci/stable.
<tsimonq2> This is different from last cycle, where ubuntu/focal was branched directly from ubuntu/eoan.
<tsimonq2> Should be a fun night. Ping me if you have any questions.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING9fdc336c4a65: Update changelog for new upstream version.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING9fdc336c4a65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING71d19fa01b7e: Modernize package and make the watch file work.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING71d19fa01b7e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING0cd960f6e285: Loosen up the install file a bit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING0cd960f6e285
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING6e9479168d51: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING6e9479168d51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING4b03e2b4217f: Remove reverse-applicable patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING4b03e2b4217f
<tsimonq2> Very nice to see a lot of the previously-failed builds pass with this nightly.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGf80a5e8729ec: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGf80a5e8729ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGe39c6de5f55b: Get rid of debian/compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGe39c6de5f55b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGc0d940e9f005: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGc0d940e9f005
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING9bc13f2c07f4: Add build dependency on libxcb-randr0-dev (Closes: #952266).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING9bc13f2c07f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING889231e0f973: Remove reverse-applicable forward-process-output.patch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING889231e0f973
<tsimonq2> I'm lolwat'ing pretty hard at this lxqt-archiver stuff.
<tsimonq2> @teward001: I take it you didn't get a chance to look at CI being able to access lugito.l.m @ port 500?
<tsimonq2> *5000
<tsimonq2> Example failure which basically just says that: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/test/2/console
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDd0f050e5d2a5: platform.focal -> platform.groovy] Łukasz 'sil2100' Zemczak <lukasz.zemczak@canonical.com> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDd0f050e5d2a5
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @teward001: I take it you didn't get a chance to look at CI being abl …], Have you checked the tickets yet?  I crashed hard yesterday due to lack of sleep so i didnt get to it - implementation is on the radar for today
<lubot> <teward001> I still have to prioritize my health here :P
<lubot> <teward001> Paid or not
<lubot> <teward001> Shouldnt take too long to open port 5000 on Lugito and allow CI to connect to it but food and coffee and getting ready for the day right now
<lubot> <rs2009> It's Groovy Gorilla :)
<lubot> <rs2009> 20.04 LTS
<lubot> <rs2009> I would have liked Gallent Gazelle, though
<lubot> <kc2bez> 20.04 LTS is Focal Fossa. 20.10 is Groovy Gorilla.
<lubot> <rs2009> Oh yeah
<lubot> <RikMills> Laney must have voted the Giraffe
<lubot> <rs2009> Gallent would have sounded better, I think
<lubot> <RikMills> Groovy should inpire some good artwork
<lubot> <rs2009> maybe ;)
<lubot> <RikMills> The disco dingo with the earphones was great
<lubot> <rs2009> yeah
<lubot> <kc2bez> I agree.
<blaze> first gibbon and then gorilla, those are all apes, boring
<lubot> KaiLoveLinux was added by: KaiLoveLinux
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Why do I have a feeling that Groovy Gorilla is going to have a simillar wallpaper like disco dingo? The one with headphones. It was nice.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> CODENAME TIME, RELEASE THE KRAKEN
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [Shouldnt take too long to open port 5000 on Lugito and allow CI to connect to it …], No worries
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [CODENAME TIME, RELEASE THE KRAKEN], It is a G name not K. :P
<tsimonq2> https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/-/merge_requests/304 Lintian updated.
<ubot93> Merge 304 in lintian/lintian "Add 'groovy' as a known Ubuntu distribution." [Opened]
<tsimonq2> Already running Groovy.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Haha
<lubot> <kc2bez> I haven't actually moved everything to focal yet.
<tsimonq2> I did something fairly new for this cycle, and I'll note it in the "new release" docs.
<tsimonq2> Not only is everything now branched from ci/stable instead of ubuntu/focal, I copied all of the sources + binaries from focal unstable-ci to groovy unstable-ci-proposed so we don't have to deal with dependency hell on the first few builds.
<tsimonq2> It's completely ABI-compatible at this point in the cycle anyway, so if we're going to do it, now is the time.
<tsimonq2> Doing the same for stable as well.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Are all the repos in phab actually synced with the archive?
<tsimonq2> That's the next task.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds good. Thanks for your help.
<tsimonq2> Of course.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA85837e028b0a: Add Groovy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA85837e028b0a
<tsimonq2> I'll wait for the dust to settle and for all of the packages to publish in the proposed pockets.
<tsimonq2> In maybe 30 minutes I'll kick off jobgenerator.
<tsimonq2> That should give us Groovy builds in CI.
<tsimonq2> Oh, and before I forget, I manually added the release to the Britney config. That should really be more centralized...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL6f3883fabb50: Branch from ci/stable, not the previous release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL6f3883fabb50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL7d840f7a5e3c: Add archiver.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL7d840f7a5e3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL8d022ee56cd4: Remove l10n.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL8d022ee56cd4
<wxl> groovy gorilla? for real?
<tsimonq2> Really really.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Unfortunately we didn't get to name it.
<wxl> uh
<wxl> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0898/0142/products/2005_0627tights0001_1024x1024.jpg?v=1457366616
<tsimonq2> HA
<wxl> that's what tsimonq2 needs to wear to the release party
<wxl> bonus points if anyone knows what that is (probably only the old folks)
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHA
<wxl> (technically it was before my time; it ended when i was 5)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Tho I am probably old enough it doesn't ring a bell.
<wxl> banana splits
<wxl> in other crazy news LXQt 0.15.0 is coming out just in time for Groovy!!!!! https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1779#issuecomment-619156528
<lubot> <kc2bez> Just a touch before me too.
<ubot93> Issue 1779 in lxqt/lxqt "release documentation" [Open]
<wxl> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lubot> <kc2bez> I saw that in my email
<lubot> <kc2bez> Super cool
<wxl> note we need to get gnome-keyring in depends for pcmanfm-qt
<wxl> tsimonq2: you want to get this in Debian or what do we do??/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Is agaida completely MIA or just busy?
<wxl> tsimonq2: busy but to the point of being MIA
<tsimonq2> wxl: Reach out to him. If he doesn't get back to you in 10 days, I'm going to JFDI.
<wxl> tsimonq2: ping him on irc and tell him you're going to take over maintainence until he is able to come back. also that the lubuntu team wants to all become dds and help more
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go apply to be a Debian Maintainer. I'll endorse.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm serious, do it now.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [No worries], also putting out fires at work with a specific endpoint system, and also obtaining Critical Supplies too.
<lubot> <teward001> so forgive slowness :)
<lubot> <teward001> (I tend to handle Problems faster than I handle "Change Existing Functionality - Non Critical" :P)
<wxl> tsimonq2: what's the process?
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianMaintainer#Becoming_a_Debian_Maintainer
<wxl> thx
<wxl> @tsimonq2: know other dd's i can get to support me?
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
<lubot> <kc2bez> Fun ^
<wxl> @HMollerCl re our libreoffice/cairo bug it affects non-pdfs too apparently https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/printing-problem-with-20-04/964/8
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl re our libreoffice/cairo bug it affects non-pdfs too apparently …], Yes
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-25
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [No worries], port 5000 is open on the main infrastructure, LXD-handoff to the lugito container on port 5000, but only from the CI machine on my side (for security).  Ports should be open, not sure how to force a test though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9f6ad5bee0dd: Update wording on LXQt configuration center intro] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9f6ad5bee0dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc363cf6d8f24: Update wording on LXQt configuration center intro] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc363cf6d8f24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALadf4e5a5cebe: Fixed typos on CONTR and READ and link on CONTR] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALadf4e5a5cebe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL28d17b101e26: Fixed typos on CONTR and READ and link on CONTR] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL28d17b101e26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3bba1005204d: Fixed typos on CONTR and READ and link on CONTR] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3bba1005204d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09bd0d2670a1: Update lowriter-print.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09bd0d2670a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd514e75a639: Update lowriter-print.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd514e75a639
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0e552d7bc9ca: Update lowriter-print.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0e552d7bc9ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa3cd06d3ca83: Update specialcharacters.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa3cd06d3ca83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd8d086629f55: Update specialcharacters.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd8d086629f55
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7daaa2e72b4: Update specialcharacters.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7daaa2e72b4
<lubot> princeofclay was added by: princeofclay
<lubot> <princeofclay> Does Lubuntu 20.04 come with Vanilla LXQT or is it customized
<lubot> <princeofclay> Afaik you guys are the lead devs of lxqt (?)
<The_LoudSpeaker> the upgrade paths aren't activated yet?
<The_LoudSpeaker> didn't get the upgrade on my ubuntu server.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> He modified kdeglobals to match ubuntu colors..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^that kind of things we could make with the theme if we use breeze
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [port 5000 is open on the main infrastructure, LXD-handoff to the lugito containe …], Thanks
<lubot> Leokolb was added by: Leokolb
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Leokolb [<reply to image>], Welcome!
<lubot> <Leokolb> Thanks
<lubot> x_sun was added by: x_sun
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Thanks], let me know if it works lol :)
<wxl> who plays with qemu? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/20-04-installer-not-working-in-qemu-vm/982
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> who plays with qemu? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/20-04-installer-not-wo …], @kc2bez does
<wxl> @kc2bez sounds like that one's on you :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> My setup is a bit different. I actually have 2 different methods. On my laptop I use qemu but with Virtual Machine Manager and on my desktop I have been using Wimpy's quickemu https://github.com/wimpysworld/quickemu
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez sounds like that one's on you :)], I'll give it a go though.
<wxl> well you have qemu installed so you could just try to replicate with their method
<lubot> <kc2bez> Will do.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I asked the guy of teh customization to post it in discourse, he did. https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/20-04-contribution-manual-to-customize-lxqt-and-different-color-schemes-for-breeze/992
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I just see wxl already replied XD
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is really detailed.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Also I think they tweeted that screenshot earlier.
<wxl> that was a total tl;dr
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<wxl> but again i kind of don't care too much about aesthetics
<wxl> @HMollerCl see if anyone on the global team can help with this. maybe we already reported this? i'm not sure but it sounds kind of familiar https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/lxqt-0-14-1-cant-change-keyboard-layout-shortcut/919
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> but again i kind of don't care too much about aesthetics], Same here, i am pretty boring but I do love how varied the look can be. I think it proves things are flexible.
<wxl> i think it's mportant to have instructions but i don't care enough to write them XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl see if anyone on the global team can help with this. maybe we a …], @N0um3n0 do you remember seeing something similar?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [@N0um3n0 do you remember seeing something similar?], is done
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-26
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 👍
<guiverc> Lubuntu 19.10/eoan wouldn't have used https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+package/fcitx-frontend-qt4 would it?  (it's not a dep for lubuntu-desktop for disco&eoan in packages.ubuntu.com); I've seen a couple of bug reports (upgrade 19.10->20.04) have issues with it  (if anyone knows off the top of the head)
 * guiverc forget my last.. it's a manually added program that creates the issue
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGfa9adf53dfc1: Fix lxqt-archiver.install] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGfa9adf53dfc1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGINGf86d7ca5c4e8: Fix missing build dependency] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGINGf86d7ca5c4e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGING7f7f45e40fe4: Fix version of liblxqt0-dev] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGING7f7f45e40fe4
<The_LoudSpeaker> i don't know how but my lxd containers got nuked.
<The_LoudSpeaker> RIP focal-dev
<The_LoudSpeaker> I was anyway gonna nuke them myself to prepare new ones for groovy
<The_LoudSpeaker> but whole lxc itself got nuked
<The_LoudSpeaker> keep getting Error: Get "http://unix.socket/1.0": dial unix /var/snap/lxd/common/lxd/unix.socket: connect: connection refused
<The_LoudSpeaker> tried googling, adding user to lxd group, updating the lxd snap, etc. nothing worked.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl: you faced something simillar?
<The_LoudSpeaker> will wait till tomorrow to uninstall lxd and purge everything.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> who plays with qemu? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/20-04-installer-not-wo …], Looks like @aptghetto got to this one before i had a chance to look. Thanks for doing that.
<lubot> <aptghetto> @kc2bez No problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just found out that to reduce tearing using compton with glx is a good path.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: nope
<The_LoudSpeaker> I thought about it a bit now. I think I know where I messed up 
<wxl> okie
<wxl> portugese comment for somenoe to reply to 
<wxl> https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/#comment-4890583972
<guiverc> rail
 * guiverc oops
<santimir[m]> read a comment of a blind person on youtube, about which linux distros come along w orca or a screenreader. I think lubuntu doesn't? I know it works though, as i've tried it
<santimir[m]> ...before
<santimir[m]> but there is no accessibility entry in the menus. Shouldn't that be a thing ?
<santimir[m]> (sorry if it's not the best place to ask)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL332c7cef35a7: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL332c7cef35a7
<lynorian> santimir[m] lubuntu currently does not ship a screenreader
